# HD Pack Update folgt: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*Update:

*Im Laufe der Woche werde ich Screenshot aus dem neuen HD Texture Pack posten, danach werde ich, je nach Zeit, INI Tweaks mit HD Pack posten und testen wie das dann läuft. Soweit ich gehört habe, soll das HD Pack keine Leistungseinbußen verursachen, also sieht Skyrim dann noch besser aus. 

Wer will, kann gern schon Screenies posten und ich nehme diese dann gern in den Startpost auf. 

*Das hier ist mitlerweile schon garnicht mehr mein Thread allein, die Community leistet hier klasse Arbeit und soll auch entsprechend benannt und erwähnt werden!*
*
Main Update:

*Wie versprochen folgen heute meine INIs sowie die INIs einiger Mittäter hier im Forum. Ich bin stark begeistert, wieviel Enthusiasmus Ihr hier reinlegt, ein dickes *fettes* DANKE an euch! Skyrim sieht jetzt, bei mir, durch eure Mithilfe einfach nur geil aus.

JEDER der mir ordentlich seine INIs postet, wird dankend in den Main thread mit aufgenommen. Ich mit gespannt, was so kommt! Ihr seid klasse!

*Hier folgen INIs, welche bereits gepostet wurden. Danke an euch.*


von *ChrisMK72* 



*Update: *



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hm .... also ich war grad nochmal drin und hab  mir auf die Schnelle mal diese ini zusammengedängelt. Die ist nicht ganz  so dunkel wie meine letzte.
> 
> 
> Chris´s INI v1.0 :
> ...




*Original Beitrag:*


Spoiler






ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja Adam, dann fang ich doch mal an.
> Will´s  kurz und knackig halten. Zu den Infos : Bin wieder sehr back to the  roots gegangen. So einfach wie möglich, nutze keine Mods mehr , aber  dafür Schattenweitsicht ( 14000 ) , Grassweitsicht ( 14000 ) ,  Terrain/Bäume ( 300000 ) und hier und da noch ne kleine aber feine  Änderung. Bei mir tritt die "Schattenwelle" nur unmerklich gering auf,  habe aber sehr gute Weitsicht bei den Schatten ( auch Schatten in  weiterer Entfernung ). Insgesamt alles etwas dunkler , als das  Standard-Skyrim. Da die Schatten bei höherer Weitsicht pixeliger werden,  habe ich sie sehr weich gezeichnet ( Blur ).
> 
> - Grafikkarte : GTX 560 Ti 448 Core @ ca GTX580.
> ...






und hier von *Legacyy*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Meine Skyrimprefs.ini:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



von *Unleashed*

*Update: *



Unleashed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe meine Config noch ein  wenig bearbeitet da auf einmal warum auch immer die Schatten nicht  korrekt geladen werden.Ist zwar gefixt musste aber Sachen  löschen/ändern.
> 
> ...



*Originalbeitrag:*



Spoiler






Unleashed schrieb:


> So, ich habe noch ein wenig im Internet  geschaut und von vorherigen Post,Einträge die bei mir niedriger waren  geändert.
> So lauten zurzeit meine Inis.
> 
> Skyrim.ini
> ...





von *flashempire*



flashempire schrieb:


> ultrahoch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun auch meine eigenen INI. Ein großes Danke an *Legacyy*, ich habe den "do not argue" verwendet, zusammen mit einem ENB Series Mod. Ich bin recht zufrieden. Mein Skyrim läuft hart an der Grenze, max 30 FPS, aber das ist OK.

Ich denke, diese INI ist zu viel für meinen Rechner, ab und an habe ich Einbrüche auf 15 FPS, ich werde noch dran feilen. 

Achso, ich habe außerdem den Patch 1.4 installiert, welche gut FPS boost gibt. Sollte beachtet werden!

Skyrim.ini


Spoiler



[General]
uGridsToLoad=7
sLanguage=GERMAN
iNumHWThreads=4

uExterior Cell Buffer=72
uInterior Cell Buffer=6
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=1
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.0000
bShadowsOnGrass=0
bActorSelfShadowing=0
bMTRendering=0
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=1
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTestHDR=0
bDo30VFog=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
fMipBias=0.0000
bSimpleLighting=0
fDecalLifetime=30.0000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
bGrassPointLighting=0

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=1

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxMemoryPageSize=1024
iMinMemoryPageSize=1024
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
[Interface]
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=255,255,255
[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=0
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=0
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
[Controls]
bMouseAcceleration=0
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=1
[SaveGame]
bAllowProfileTransfer=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=1
[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bForceAllDecals=1
[Imagespace]
bDoRadialBlur=1
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=10485760
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=10485760
uGeometryMemory=5242880
bReflectLODTrees=1



SkyrimPrefs.ini


Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=72
uInterior Cell Buffer=6
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=1

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="ENB"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1200
iMultiSample=8
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=1
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=3
fDecalLOD2=1000.0000
fDecalLOD1=500.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=4
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=0
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iShadowSplitCount=2

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
b30GrassVS=0
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=3
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40




!Originalthread teilweise gekürzt und ausgeblendet!



Spoiler



BITTE gebt mir Tipps, wie ich es flüsiger bekommen kann, ohne großartig Optik einzubüßen. Habe heute leider nicht so viel Zeit selber nachzuschauen, weil ich noch ne Wohnung malern muss.

PS.: Legacyy, Skyrim auf der SSD installiert, bringt massiv Ladeboost und vernichtet jeden Nachladeruckler. Ich empfehle die unbedingt, Skyrim (Steam) auf der SSD zu installieren, es profitiert sehr stark davon! 

Mein Phenom 2 ist clocked auf 3,4 GHz und meine HD 5850 max clocked auf 950 MHz Chip und 1150 MHz RAM.
 *
Update 03.02.2012*

_*@all*: Bitte postet ab hier alle eure INIs in einem  Spoiler. Ich möchte, mit eurer Zustimmtung, den Startpost bearbeiten,  um eure Leistungen hier direkt am Anfang zu zeigen! Bin sehr begeistert  und alle anderen sollen es direkt im Eröffnungsthread sehen.

ps: ja, ich bin zu faul 45 Seiten zu durchsuchen, um eure Settings zu finden!  
Eigene Kommentare und Empfehlungen nehme ich gern mit auf im Startpost! 

Bitte weißt auf eure Graka/CPU hin und ob ihr SSDs verwendet (Ladezeiten, Nachladeruckler)

Vielen Dank!_

*Da es mit aktuell leider an Zeit mangelt (Arbeit), bitte ich um Geduld was meine eigene INI angeht. Ich komm einfach nicht dazu... *

_*aaaaaber:*_

Ich räume auf im Startpost. Mit Erlaubnis der fleißigen Tophelfer post ist deren INIs im Startpost und im Laufe des WE folgt meine INI (Achtung, ich hab ne SSD, könnte nicht bei jedem passen)

Außerdem habe ich den Startpost stark aufgeräumt und verkürzt, der Übersicht halber!

Ich hoffe auf eue INIs (und eure Erlaubnis) Danksagungen folgen dann direkt im Startpost!  




Guten Tag,

ich dachte mir mal so, warum keinen Sammelthread für Skyrim INIs  eröffnen. (Sorry falls es den schon gibt, ich habe nichts dergleichen  gefunden)

Ich werde heute abend gegen 19,20 Uhr mal meinen ini Inhalt posten,  diese habe ich mir aus diversen Zweakr Quellen im Netz zusammengesucht.
Was ich von diesem Thread erwarte? Gibt Hinweise, Verbesserungen,  Erklärungen, etc. Am Ende erhoffe ich mir ein Top ini welche die  Grafikpracht von Skyrim verbessert.

Ich will eigentlich keine Texture packs oder dergleichen, nur ini tweaks.

Schonmal ein Danke an alle, die sich hier beteiligen.

Weil mich einfach mal interessiert, wie sehr die Leuten auf  Veränderungen im Game aus sind, habe ich einfach mal eine Abstimmung  gepostet.

Mist, hab Multiple choice ausgewählt... Möglichst bitte nur 1 ankreuzen 

Viel Spaß!

*EDIT*:

Danksagungen und User inis *(!WIRD ANGEPASST!)*



Spoiler



Nun denn. DANKE an alle! ICh find der Thread lohnt sich richtig!

Ein paar Infos nehme ich mal direkt hier auf. Danke an alle, plaggy, legacyy, leandros, scorpio78! Ihr habt wohl das meiste beigetragen! 



plaGGy schrieb:


> ALso ich kann atm empfehlen:
> 
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=100
> ...





Leandros schrieb:


> Man kann gridstoload auch ändern bei schon angefangenen Savegames!!!
> 
> *Anleitung:*
> 
> ...





Leandros schrieb:


> Meine geilen Ini Tweaks die ich mal irgendwo  gefunden habe und irgendwie der einzige bin der sie nutzt.
> 
> uGridsToLoad=9
> 
> ...


 


Legacyy schrieb:


> bBloodSplatterEnabled=0 <- damit haste diese  Blutspritzer direkt am Bildschirm wenn man getroffen wird net mehr
> fBookOpenTime=50.0000 <- damit werden die Bücher schneller geöffnet
> fMapTransitionSpeed=0.2500 <- damit wird die Map schneller geöffnet
> fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000 <- damit werden die Schatten alle 0,5sec geupdated, net mehr nur alle 10sec
> ...


 
Klasse Jungs!  
Ein Danke en alle anderen!



Immer weiter so. Ich hoffe auf weiteren Fortschritt!

Wer weiter Hilfe braucht, einfach posten. Euch wird dann geholfen 
Meine nun (für mich ERSTMAL finale) ini poste ich heute Mittag neu.

MfG!



Hier, danke an Legacyy, ein paar Links für ENB mods. Wer will, kann auch gern ein paar Links posten!



Legacyy schrieb:


> ...recht gut  aussehen:Confident  ENB Collection at Skyrim Nexus (5 verschiedene Presents dabei)  und  Cinematic  Lighting ENB - CLENB - by HD6.



MfG


----------



## jumpel (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Da Skyrim ein Spiel ist, dass seit Erscheinungstag spielbar ist und nicht erst von Moddern neu zum Leben erweckt werden muss UND obendrein noch super aussieht, genügen mir bisjetzt diese Tweaks voll!
Hab bisjetzt auch nur Bäume und Schatten von 0 auf 1.
Mich überflutet die Tiefe des Spiel im Moment gerade eh wie Harry dass ich mich auf die Grafik eh nur in ruhigen Momenten ganz einlassen kann. 
Das bis hierhin. 
Die Zukunft wird sicher noch die ein oder anderen "Mod-Perle" an den Tag bringen und da hab ich dann auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Bei mir ist es ähnlich, ich habe mir ständig vorgenommen, ein paar Tweaks zu machen, aber dann starte ich das Game und muss einfach zocken! Ich bin voll zufrieden, so wie es aussieht, auf als Verkaufsversion!


----------



## Legacyy (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Das Spiel sieht standartmäßig schon gut aus, aber mit dem neuen Sky, paar .ini tweaks und net so matschigen Texturen lässt sich das irgendwie "besser" spielen.
Ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf ein neues Menü, das wars


----------



## plaGGy (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Nur Texturen UND Ini-Tweaks, vom 2. deutlich mehr mit mehr Aufwand erstellt ^^
Ich will vor allem ne gute und schöne Aussicht (also ua. Sichtweite und LoD) haben, weil die Landschaft einfach das amtosphärisch Bombastischste ist, was ich jemals gesehen haben!

Deshalb gefallen mir auch die Shader nicht, sie verändern zu sehr die Sache am Spiel und den Gedanken der Entwickler einer rauen, kalten und es tristen Welt. Ich meine gerade da ist es halt einfach Wahnsinn, wenn die Sonne untergeht und das grau in leuchtendes Rot verwandelt, bzw leuchtend Blaue Schmetterlinge über felsigen Boden fliegen 

Also: Immer her mit den LoD, Details und Sichtweiten Ini-Tweaks, meine total mutierte Prefs.ini braucht noch mehr 

Edit: Das Menü geht finde ich, allerdings wäre mir ein übersichtlicheres auch lieber gewesen, da war Morrowind halt um Längen voraus!


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

 Ich werde dann Abend in den Startpost meine Ini reinsetzen. Ich hoffe man kann hier in gemeinschaftlicher Zusammenarbeit das beste Ergebnis diskutieren^^


----------



## arkim (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Ich will auch so viel Details in der Weite wie möglich, und ansonsten nur noch eine Alternative zum Menü. Klar, manches Grünzeug ist etwas grob von den Texturen, aber wann sieht man sich das schon mal kritisch im Detail an?...

Skyrim wird immer besser. Ich denke, ich werde das noch nach Jahren spielen und mir immer mal wieder Gegenden genauer ansehen. So viel Urlaub kann man ja gar nicht haben, wie man hier braucht.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

[X] _Texturemod, Shadermod, Modmod, immer her damit!!

Ini-Tweaks? Warum nicht!

Aber alles was das Game schicker macht und damit meine Hardware mehr fordert ist herzlich willkommen! 
_


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Wenn Ihr modifizierte INIs habt, stellt mal den Inhalt online. In so nem Subforumthread wie hier, kann ein comment ruhig mal lang sein 
Ich will mal vergleichen!
@ scorpio: deine HW hab ich aber nicht


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

_Dokumente/MyGames/Skyrim/_B_SkyrimPrefs.ini
_


Damit erreichen viele mehr Frames, die Optik wird weder schlechter noch besser:


[Papyrus]
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000
-----
Hiermit behebt man die Mouseprobleme (Lags):


bMouseAcceleration=0


Mehr wüsste ich grade nicht! 


​


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Den Speichertweak hatte ich noch nicht gemacht, werde ich heute gleich mal umsetzen!
vsync off forcen sollte auch jeder machen! den Befehl kenn ich grad nicht  muss ich erstmal daheme sein


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Also bei der Vsync ist das so ne Sache. Ich hab sie an, da ich in Dungeons zu viele Frames habe und die Maus dann blöd spielt.
Der Vorteil bei deaktivierter Vsync sollte aber sein, dass die Framerate nicht halbiert wird.
Soll heissen: Wenn die GraKa nur noch 28-29 anstatt 30 Frames schafft, da wird die Framerate auf 15 Frames gesenkt, ne fiese Angelegenheit.
Also nur deaktivieren, wenn die Framerate in Dungeons nicht über 200 kommt.
Teil habe ich 300 Frames, in den Momenten reagiert das Game auf Mausbewegungen, ich sag mal, sehr sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ich hatte es aus geforced zusätzlich mit dieser Mausoption die du erwähntest. Ich hat mehr FPS als vorher. Bei mir sinken die min. FPS komischerweise eh nicht unter eine gewisse Schwelle, es läuft immer flüssig. Wie gesagt, hat mir ne INI aus mehreren ausm Netz zusammengewuselt, vielleicht is irgend ein tweak drin, den ich noch nicht gefunden hab


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ja, da meiste was ich gefunden hatte, waren Optikverbesserungen, aber die sind ja jetzt nicht gefragt.
In welchem Framebereich bewegst du dich und bei welcher Auflösung?


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Also ich zocke in 1900x1200 auf alles max. mit ini Modifikationen. Ich bewege mich minimal bei ca. 20/25 fps (selten, wenn viel dampf und nebel zu sehen ist, in markarth - sorry wenn der name falsch ist ) ansonsten immer flüssig bei >35.

Ich schaue dann mal, sobald ich daheme bin mit tray tools und lass mir mal die genauen fps ausspucken. Ich bin aber wie gesagt überrascht, wie gut es nach dem ini tweaken, trotz besserer optik, läuft, da es wie gesagt flüssiger als vorher ist.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Adam West schrieb:


> Also ich zocke in 1900x1200 auf alles max. mit ini Modifikationen. Ich bewege mich minimal bei ca. 20/25 fps (selten, wenn viel dampf und nebel zu sehen ist, in markarth - sorry wenn der name falsch ist ) ansonsten immer flüssig bei >35.
> 
> Ich schaue dann mal, sobald ich daheme bin mit tray tools und lass mir mal die genauen fps ausspucken. Ich bin aber wie gesagt überrascht, wie gut es nach dem ini tweaken, trotz besserer optik, läuft, da es wie gesagt flüssiger als vorher ist.



Ja da ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich bin nicht so der Extrem AA-Fan, habs nur auf 2x und AF auf 4x.
Hab dann das LOD und Fernsicht, sowie Das FOV erhöht, mit dem resultat, dass es runder lief?

Was auch immer Bethesda da gemacht hat, da wurde anscheinend viel Potential verschenkt!


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

ich glaube die optimalste einstellung AA aufs niedrigste stellung und AF auf maximum, läuft flüssiger als beides auf niedrig


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Adam West schrieb:


> ich glaube die optimalste einstellung AA aufs niedrigste stellung und AF auf maximum, läuft flüssiger als beides auf niedrig


 
Jaap, das ist irgendwie unlogisch...


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Na ich guck dann mal, wenn ich at home bin, ma gucken was mich dann wundert in meiner ini


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Probier auch mal den Vanilla-Texturemod, vielleicht bringt der ja doch was.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Also ich hab n paar Tweaks hier und da und datt reicht mir völlig  Hab eh kein High-End-System. 

Ich hab vor allem auch diese Komische Xbox-Steuerung ausgeschaltet und die Mausempfindlichkeit hochgesetzt. Mausbeschleunigung aus. Dann noch ein bisschen Schatten bei Bäumen und Felsen ( ini ) , wie´s hier auch von PCGH erwähnt wurde und fertig ist die Sache. Natürlich nicht alles in den Einstellungen auf Anschlag, denn ich will ja flüssig zocken. Hab das Gras auch ausgeschaltet. Mir gefallen die Bodentexturen auch ohne Gras ...   ähm .... nein .... nicht dass ich was rauchen müsste , damit mir die Texturen gefallen   Nee nee ....


----------



## plaGGy (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

ja lol, ich hab einige der Tips umgesetzt und ca 5 FPS hinzugewonnen wtf 
ich glaube meine Einstellungen waren mehr als Ultra Extreme


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

 so update ist da, hab meine ini mal gepostet. Achtung, sammelsorium aus diversen tweak pages 



plaGGy schrieb:


> ja lol, ich hab einige der Tips umgesetzt und ca 5 FPS hinzugewonnen wtf
> ich glaube meine Einstellungen waren mehr als Ultra Extreme


 
Schönes Ding!


----------



## arkim (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Also ich muss unbedingt auch mal testen. Bei meiner GTX-580, schon wenn man beim Spielstart auf dem Karren sitzt, ruckelt die Umgebung im Hintergrund leicht. Ist aber auch alles Max. mit 8xAF 16xAA. Sowas kenn ich sonst nur von meinem Samsung-TV mit dem total misratenen MotionPlus


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000.0000 kann man locker hochsetzen. Ich denke so bei 50000.0000 hat man dann auch Gras auf den Bergen!


----------



## plaGGy (18. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Also ein Tipp aus der Praxis:
                     "ishadowmapresolution" kann bei 8192 krasse Laggs verursachen bis zum EInbruch auf FPS unter 10.
Sollte man mal testen wenn man das Problem hat und den Wert auf 4096 belassen.


Hab ich am eigenen Leib gemekrt, in Höhle hatte ich einbrüche auf genannnte Werte


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Was hast du für eine Karte / CPU?

Edit: Habs gefunden, Phenom II und 5850. WIe kannst du auf Max Spielen? Kann mit meinem Rechner nur auf Hoch Zocken ...
Ich glaub mit deiner Ini kann ich auch auf High Zocken! 

Wie kann man festlegen welche ini standard mäßig genutzt werden soll? Da sind so viele im Verzeichniss


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

wie gesagt, wenn man AA aus macht und AF auf 8 läuft das Game optimal. Den Rest auf die Höchsten Einstellungen und FXAA ausstellen und unter C:\Users\*username*\Documents\My Games\Skyrim in der skyrimprefs.ini die Daten mit meinen Daten verändern und du wirst sehen, es sieht klasse aus und läuft richtig gut. Wie das geht? k.A   aber es läuft sehr flüssig, sollte es bei dir def. auch! Außer wie gesagt in Städtchen mit viel Nebel oder Wasserdampf und so, da hackts bissl


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Irgendwie sieht das mit AA beschissener aus als ohne 

@Adam: Jo, so hab ich es jetzt. Hab allerdings die Reichweite noch bissl runtergeschraubt. Nachts bei Nebel draußen hab ich nur ca. 35 FPS. Laggt bissl


PS: Irgendwie find ich Skyrim an manchen stellen nicht durchdacht .. musste grad mein Pferd erschlagen weils von Banditen angegriffen worden ist und ich glaub einmal ausversehen getroffen hab -.-


----------



## plaGGy (18. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Leandros schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht das mit AA beschissener aus als ohne
> 
> @Adam: Jo, so hab ich es jetzt. Hab allerdings die Reichweite noch bissl runtergeschraubt. Nachts bei Nebel draußen hab ich nur ca. 35 FPS. Laggt bissl
> 
> ...


 
Naja, mal ehrlich: Was würde dein Pferd tun, wenn du es mit nem Schwert schlagen würdest 
Bei Nebel und Städten fallen bei mir auch die FPS aus dem Vsync-Limit runter auf 30-40


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Ja, logik hin oder her. Ich will nicht mein eigenes Pferd schlachten. Außerdem muss es sehr Wütend gewesen sein, hab es 5 Minuten mich versuchen angreifen zu lassen und danach hatte es immer noch Bock ... ausdauernde und nachtragende Viecher


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Ich hab immernoch die Original-Ini, nur mit ein paar Veränderungen. 
Spiel läuft mit gut 30fps. Nur hin und wieder sackt die Bildrate auf unter 30fps. 
In Dungeons läuft es prima. 

Wenn jemand Tipps für Performance-Tuning oder so hat, nur her damit.  



> [Display]
> sD3DDevice="ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series "
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> ...


----------



## Adam West (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Jupp, wie gesagt, bissl testen und ändern. aber alles in allem siehts richtig gut aus mit den änderungen in der ini!

@ dragon: fGrassStartFadeDistance kannste locker auf 25000.0000 und uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender auf 200


----------



## arkim (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Wo findet sich AA in den ini's wieder? AA ganz aus ist mir zu scharfkantig. Ich will Eure Settings plus 2/4-Fach AA testen.


----------



## plaGGy (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Imultisample=(2, 4, oder 8) sollte es sein


----------



## LordCama (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Tipps für Performance-Tuning oder so hat, nur her damit.


 
1. CPU übertakten
2. CPU weiter übertakten 
3. Aktuelle Treiber installieren
4. Schatten Auflösung / Qualität verringern (Mittel oder so)
5. mit AA AF etc etwas herumspielen
6. CPU übertakten (ups,  hatte ich ja schon erwähnt)

nein ehrlich , ich kenne fast kein Spiel wo so CPU limitierend ist wie TES-V


hier noch meine SkyrimPrefs.ini

nützliche Seite um die INI zu verändern http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/



> [Do Not Argue - no arguments needed]
> Skyrim_cfg_version=1.5
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> ...


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass bei mir etwas schief läuft. 
Ich wollte die Sichtweite für das Gras höher stellen. Dafür sollte ja der folgende Befehl zuständig sein:
fGrassStartFadeDistance

Zuerst hatte ich den Wert auf 25000.0000. Dann auf dem doppelten. Ich erkannte aber keinerlei Unterschied. Dann hab ich einfach mal 900000000000.0000 eingegeben. Auch dabei merkte ich nicht wirklich ein Unterschied. 
Hier mal mein kompletter Grasabschnitt:
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=900000000000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=900000000000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=600.0000

Die Sichtweitenerhöhung der Bämue scheint allerdings zu funktionieren.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Ja, das mit dem Grass will nicht.

Hab mit grade ne INI gebastelt. Alles auf max., also DNA Extreme.
Das Game sieht besser aus, war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
Hab jetzt in Markath nur noch im schlimmsten Fall 29 Frames.
Beid er CPU und GPU-Last siehts aber nun komisch aus. In einer Scene habe ich halt nur noch 28 Frames, aber die CPU ist mit 55% ausgelastet und die GPU mit 69%? 

Also irgendwie geht da was dramatisch in die Hose....


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Das habe ich auch. Manchmal in Städten 100% Auslastung und nur 60 FPS (VSync ist an) und manchmal 50% Auslastung und dann immer FPS Drops. Verstehe nicht warum ...


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Also die Vsync sollte grundsatzlich aus sein, kompensiert ein wenig.
Ich vermute mal, dass das Problem an der Engine liegt, hoffen will ich es aber nicht.


----------



## plaGGy (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Sind wohl Treiber Probleme.

So, ich hab nun im Schnitt nicht mehrw eniger wie 40 FPS, bei FXAA an, 2x SSAA aus dem Treiber und 4faches AA aus dem SPiel, der Unterschied zwischen 8 und 4 macht sich sichtbar nicht erkenntlich, verbessert aber im schnitt die FPS um 4-5 

Draußen hab ich je nach Sichtweite nun auch im Wald gute 45-60 FPS (im Vsync Limit)

Das mit dem Grass versteh ich auch net da muss ich nochmal bisschen rumstesten.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Das hört sich gut an!

Ich hoffe nur, dass der nächste Patch einiges an Performance bringt.
Die Leistung ist da, liegt aber brach. 

Edit: Wie du schon sagst, neue, optimierte Treiber bringen bestimmt auch nochmal einen Boost.


----------



## plaGGy (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Dann wird auch wieder mehr AA und son Spielzeug reingeknallt 
Aber ka, die Kanten sind bei mir auf Nahansicht mehr oder minder geschliffen scharf, jedenfalls erkenne ich ohne Lupe nicht mehr wirklich Stufen 
Bin aber gerade noch am Testen, das ich aus dem Vsync Limit rausfalle, weil verschenken muss ich ja keine FPS


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Vielleicht gehts ja doch zügiger!

Skyrim Patch: Neue Version 1.2 voraussichtlich in der Kalenderwoche 48 - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## plaGGy (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Joar, hab schon gelesen, aber solange keine Changelogs kommen, trau ich dem Braten nicht


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2011)

Also ich hab hin und wieder ordentlich FPS drops, so auf 30 runter und dann laggts. 
Aber nur mit vsync, ohne hab ich zu viel ;(


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Leandros schrieb:


> Also ich hab hin und wieder ordentlich FPS drops, so auf 30 runter und dann laggts.
> Aber nur mit vsync, ohne hab ich zu viel ;(


 
Ja das Problem hatte ich auch.
Entweder Ruckeln oder aber in Dungeons 300 Frames und die Maus ist durchgegangen.
Es gibt nen FPS-Limiter damit hört das Problem auf, nicht zu vergleichen mit VSYNC.


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2011)

Ja, FPS Limiter muss ich mal einrichten. Dann müsste der Performance genial sein. Dann kann ich Grafik wieder bisschen hochdrehen. 
Wie funktioniert der Limiter eigentlich? Kann ich parallel Fraps anmachen?


----------



## kbyte (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Hat denn bezüglich Performance schon mal jemand den Catalyst 11.11 oder den 285.79 Beta im Vergleich zu den bei Release aktuellen Treibern getestet?


----------



## LordCama (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

der 11.11 bringt nicht wirklich einen Vorteil, schlechter wird es aber auch nicht


----------



## Adam West (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Holzkopf Joe schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass bei mir etwas schief läuft.
> Ich wollte die Sichtweite für das Gras höher stellen. Dafür sollte ja der folgende Befehl zuständig sein:
> fGrassStartFadeDistance
> 
> ...


 
Du solltest ausschließlich den Befehl fGrassStartFadeDistance auf 25000/30000. Die anderen beiden lässt du standard. Frag nicht warum, ist einfach so 
Achso, und ab >30000 gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



kbyte schrieb:


> Hat denn bezüglich Performance schon mal jemand den Catalyst 11.11 oder den 285.79 Beta im Vergleich zu den bei Release aktuellen Treibern getestet?


 
Der 285.79 Beta bringt minimal Performance (ca 1-2 Frames in Städten, also eher Messungenauigkeit) aber die Drops bleiben.


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Adam West schrieb:


> Du solltest ausschließlich den Befehl fGrassStartFadeDistance auf 25000/30000. Die anderen beiden lässt du standard. Frag nicht warum, ist einfach so
> Achso, und ab >30000 gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr.


 
Zuerst hatte ich ja auch nur den Befehle fGrassStartFadeDistance, da dort aber kaum ein Unterschied zu bemerken war, habe ich eifnach mal den zweiten Befehl auch geändert.


----------



## LordCama (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

mit welchem Befehl kann man Skyrim eigentlich mehr cell`s darstellen lassen? also die grenze erweitern, wo die Welt mit einer geringeren Qualität dargestellt wird


----------



## doceddy (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Super, danke! Mal ne kleine Frage: warum wird AF auf 8x und nicht auf 16x gestellt?


----------



## Adam West (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Holzkopf Joe schrieb:


> Zuerst hatte ich ja auch nur den Befehle fGrassStartFadeDistance, da dort aber kaum ein Unterschied zu bemerken war, habe ich eifnach mal den zweiten Befehl auch geändert.


 
Die 2 Befehle danach haben mMn keine Wirkung, ich konnte bei Änderungen jener keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Update Bild ist da mit modifizierten Einträgen als Erklärung. So sollte es reichen.



LordCama schrieb:


> mit welchem Befehl kann man Skyrim eigentlich  mehr cell`s darstellen lassen? also die grenze erweitern, wo die Welt  mit einer geringeren Qualität dargestellt wird


 
Ich glaube das geht nicht so einfach.



doceddy schrieb:


> Super, danke! Mal ne kleine Frage: warum wird AF auf 8x und nicht auf 16x gestellt?


 
Hab mal ne längere Zeit im Netz rumgesucht, mit 8x schein Skyrim am flssigsten bei sehr guter Bildqualität zu laufen!


----------



## plaGGy (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



LordCama schrieb:


> mit welchem Befehl kann man Skyrim eigentlich mehr cell`s darstellen lassen? also die grenze erweitern, wo die Welt mit einer geringeren Qualität dargestellt wird


 
Denke mal du meinst "ugridstoload" ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, weil du kein Savegame mehr laden kannst, du du mit einem höheren Wert gespeichert hast.
Außerdem frisst es Leistung wie Hölle.

Solltest zudem diesen Wert hinzufügen (mindestens 72 für ugridstoload=7) 
uExterior Cell Buffer=72

gridstoload geht btw immer in 2er Schritten ab 5 /Default) aufwärts.


----------



## doceddy (20. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Adam West schrieb:


> Hab mal ne längere Zeit im Netz rumgesucht, mit 8x schein Skyrim am flssigsten bei sehr guter Bildqualität zu laufen!


 
Achso, thx. Ich habe einfach 4xAA und 4x Transparenz AA, sowie 16x AF im Treiber aktiviert. Läuft immernoch flüßig und sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Hier mal meine aktuellen Schatten Einstellungen (in meiner Gallery die letzten 4 sind Beispielbilder):


Spoiler



iBlurDeferredShadowMask=6
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
fShadowLODStartFade=400.0000
iShadowMode=5
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
fShadowBiasScale=0.050
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
bDrawShadows=1
iShadowMapResolution=4096
bAllowPartialPrecision=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Wo ist deine Galerie? Ich seh keine^^
aaah da, ganz klein und versteckt


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

So, jetz isses größer und für alle auffindbar


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Hm, da ich nicht so direkt auf Schatten achte, kann ich garnicht sagen, ob ich Unterschiede sehe^^


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Ich seh die Galerie Mobil erst gar nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

@Adam West
normalerweise flackern die ziemlich und haben so kantige Ecken. Das ist bei meinen Einstellungen behoben^^

@Leandros
 Die Gallery hab ich in meiner Sig drin, vlt haste die Signaturen ja deaktiviert.


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Bin über Android App drin.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Ach so, dann werden die ja net angezeigt.^^


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

@Legacyy: aah sehr gut. Gleichmal testen heute Abend. Wie siehts mit FPS loss aus?


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

FPS Loss liegt bei ca. 3-4, hab da nicht wirklich drauf geachtet^^. Allerdings kann man ein paar Werte senken, da ich mit der GTX580 recht gut dabei bin. Wenn es laggt nochmal Bescheid sagen und ich passe die Werte dann noch mal an


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

du hast 1,5 GB RAM auf der Graka? Ich hab mit meiner 5850 nur 1 GB, ich denke deine Werte könnten da etwas zu hoch sein für mich.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Ich hab sogar ne 580 mit 3GB VRAM.  Aber da werden normalerweise nie mehr als 1,3GB belegt (außer in 2880x1800, da sind es 2,3GB). Allerdings hab ich eine extrem hohe Sichtweite und die höchste Grasdichte, SM 3.0 aktivíert, dynamische Schatten in den Fenstern, etc. pp. Davon sind außerdem bestimmt 150MB für die neuen Texturen, mit denen ich seit einiger Zeit experimentiere. Also 0,8-0,9GB VRAM sollte "nur" das Spiel mit der .ini verbrauchen. 

Hab das grad in deiner .ini gesehn: iWaterMultiSamples=8 <- das geht doch nur bis 4, oder?
und "iPresentInterval" und "iWaterMultiSamples" sind 2x drin^^
---------------------------------------------------------------
soo hab deine .ini fertig durchgeschaut. Du brauchst eigentlich nur die ersten beiden iShadowMapResolution auf 4096 und 
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=6 einzustellen und das wars^^
Kannst deine .ini Sachen ja mal in einen Spoiler packen, sonst muss man so lang scrollen


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Im Grunde kann man die Wassersettings alle rauslöschen bzw auf Standart Ultra setzen. Ich hab bisher im Pic-to-Pic-Vergleich keine sichtbare Verbesserung festgestellt, allerdings durchs einen FPSHit.

ich hab zuhause auch noch ein paar Befehle rumfliegen, die ich heute abend mal posten werden, mit Indoor-Schatten usw. (die fehlen bei mir nämlich )

Zur Sichtweite und Grasdichte: Welche Befehle wären das?

Edit: Du hast aber mMn immern och zu wenig Sichtweite drinnen :

Die Treeloaddistance geht auf 300000 so richtig ab, da sieht man die Bäume selbst auf den Bergen, absolut zu empfehlen!


Was ich noch fragen wollte, wirkt sich das gridstolaod mit nem 9er Wert nicht brutal auf die Leistung aus?
Und wenn ja: CPU oder GPU, weißt du das?


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

ja das mit dem Spoiler: wie geht das?^^


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Adam West schrieb:


> ja das mit dem Spoiler: wie geht das?^^


 


Spoiler



Einfach mit [.spoiler] öffnen und mit [./spoiler] schließen. Nur eben ohne die beiden Punkte.


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

omg so einfach^^ damn xD Danke!
und done


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Poatse mal deine ganze Ini jetzt bitte.


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Ich oder plaggy? Ich meinte mit "done" nur das mit dem Spoiler, INI kann ich nicht posten, bin @work^^
Frag ma plaggy 

und @plaggy: ja das mit der treeload distance ist fett. Habs ja auch auf 300000 und aufm dem 2. screen von mir sieht mans auch. Bäume bis an den Arsch der Welt.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Im Grunde kann man die Wassersettings alle rauslöschen bzw auf Standart Ultra setzen. Ich hab bisher im Pic-to-Pic-Vergleich keine sichtbare Verbesserung festgestellt, allerdings durchs einen FPSHit.
> 
> ich hab zuhause auch noch ein paar Befehle rumfliegen, die ich heute abend mal posten werden, mit Indoor-Schatten usw. (die fehlen bei mir nämlich )
> Zur Sichtweite und Grasdichte: Welche Befehle wären das?
> ...


 Hab neue Wassertexuren, da sieht man n bissi was, aber ich hab längst schon wieder das Wasser aus Standard Einstellungen^^
Indoor Schatten waren bei meinen Settings dabei, oder? 

Wegen dem Gras muss ich auch noch ma gucken, irgendwie will das nicht so aussehen wie ich das haben will 
Das mit der Sichtweite kommt noch, hab da noch einige Befehle gefunden, die bei der DNA Seite nicht dabei sind 


( bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1 ; bAllowHavokGrabTheLiving=1 ; bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1 ; bHealthBarShowing=1 )


Also meine Leistung reicht noch locker aus, ich versuch es heute abend mal mit 11  Mein 2600k takte ich heute noch von 4 auf 4.5GHz, Skyrim solll ja von Takt viel profitieren 
Ich glaub, dass das eher auf die CPU (oder doch GPU? ) geht. Wird auch noch getestet^^



Adam West schrieb:


> das mit der treeload distance ist fett. Habs ja auch auf  300000 und aufm dem 2. screen von mir sieht mans auch. Bäume bis an den  Arsch der Welt.


 Bäume bis ans Ende der Welt aber keine Gräser  irgendwie muss man das doch hinbekommen ^^

@Leandros
fall du meine .ini meinst, bitteschön^^ hab mir die extra an die Firmenadresse geschickt, damit ich weitermachen kann 
die letzten 5 Sachen sind experimentell, heute erst gefunden. Keine Ahnung, ob bzw. wie die wirken^^


Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bAllowConsole=0
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=320.0000
iNumHWThreads=8
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
uGridsToLoad=9
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
uExterior Cell Buffer=108
iFPSClamp=0

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=0

[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=6
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=15000000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=4000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=400.0000
fLightLODStartFade=5500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=8
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=5
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1200
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=3.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=1024.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=8192.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=11376.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=20000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=20000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=35
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=150
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
bFXAAEnabled=0
fShadowBiasScale=0.050
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fDefault1stPersonFOV=80.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=80.0000
fDefaultFOV=80.0000
bSimpleLighting=0
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bDo30VFog=1

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=15000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=15000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=5
bAllowLoadGrass=1
iGrassCellRadius=8
bGrassPointLighting=1
fGrassFadeRange=25000.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=50000.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.4000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=
uID7=
fVal6=
uID6=
fVal5=
uID5=
fVal4=
uID4=
fVal3=
uID3=
fVal2=
uID2=
fVal1=
uID1=
fVal0=
uID0=

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=12500.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=75000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=25000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=15000.000
fSplitDistanceMult=0.4000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=50
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
fUpdateBudget=4.0000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1

[Decals]
uMaxDecals=0
bDecals=0
bSkinnedDecals=0
uMaxSkinDecals=0
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=0
bDecalMultithreaded=1

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=50.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=50.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=50.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bUseWaterLOD=0
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bUseWaterShader=1

[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0


bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1

bInstantLevelUp=1
bAllowHavokGrabTheLiving=1
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1
bHealthBarShowing=1


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Ja das mit dem Gras ist echt komisch. Egal wie man die Werte modifiziert, ich bekomm über Wert 25000 keine Gräser eingeblendet  Eine Lösung hier wäre mal was...


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Das ist das einzige was mich noch wirklich stört (neben dem Faktum, das wenn ich aus ner Stadt rausgucken, ich weder Gras noch sonst was sehen .

jai ch werde vll nach meiner Schulung auch mal was am Takt drehen.
ich komme mit gridstoload in arge Bedrängnis wobei es echt gut aussieht. Arg...

Da gibts noch nen anderen Befehl für die Schatten.
Ich schau heute abend mal was in meiner Ini steht. Bin atm auch noch teilweise @Work


----------



## Adam West (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

teilweise @ work 
Das mit dem Gridstoload lasse ich lieber, da Skyrim stark CPU limitiert und ich einen Phenom 2 X4 940 habe mit ner HD5850 gepaart geht das sicher schief.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Das ist das einzige was mich noch wirklich stört (neben dem Faktum, das wenn ich aus ner Stadt rausgucken, ich weder Gras noch sonst was sehen .
> Ich schau heute abend mal was in meiner Ini steht. Bin atm auch noch teilweise @Work


 Das aus der Stadt rausgucken hab ich auch schon gesehn, hab da ma nen coolen Screen gemacht, doch irgendwie fehlt der in meiner Gallery.... muss ich heute noch mal hinzufügen^^
Wie du bist TEILWEISE @work?? Entweder biste da oder net 
Ich bin zwar auch arbeiten, aber alle ham urlaub und ich armer azubi nix zu tun^^


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

ich war schon aufem Sprung heim  Also nicht mehr Dienstlich anwesen, nur noch anwesend 

ugridstoload würde ich auch gerne reinmachen, aber die nicht vorhanden abwärtskompatibilität suckt einfach.

Das scheint "ein" Befehl für indoor-shads zu sein, testen konnte ich es noch net:

iActorShadowIntMax=8 (12 is wohl max)


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



plaGGy schrieb:


> ich war schon aufem Sprung heim  Also nicht mehr Dienstlich anwesen, nur noch anwesend
> 
> ugridstoload würde ich auch gerne reinmachen, aber die nicht vorhanden abwärtskompatibilität suckt einfach.
> 
> ...



iActorShadowIntMax=8, 20 scheint max zu sein, zumindest bei FO New Vegas....
Sind das nicht Schatten, die die Figur auf sich selber wirft? Also Gesichtsschatten und sowas?


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> iActorShadowIntMax=8, 20 scheint max zu sein, zumindest bei FO New Vegas....
> Sind das nicht Schatten, die die Figur auf sich selber wirft? Also Gesichtsschatten und sowas?


 
Ich hab das nur gelesen, ausprobieren konnte ich es leider noch net, komme auch so schnell net dazu.
Aber warum sollte sie es ändern zu FO NV


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

ne der Befehl ist auch in Fallout NV und Oblivion,...
Hab mich aber vertan, damit andert man die Anzahl der Schatten in Innenlevels.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Habe mein Spiel gestern Nacht mal gemoddet. HD Texturen und so. 
Sieht gut aus, aber die Ladezeit erhöht sich drastisch. Lohnt sich imo imo nicht. 

Aber meine neue ini + enb ist geil. Kann auf Ultraschall Zocken.


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Was gabs denn alles neues?
Gibt die ENB wirklich so nen Leistungsschub, hab bisher nur die Patch1 getestet gehabt. 
Btw. hab gestern mal Vanilla gezockt. Da hatte ich über 20fps mehr im Vergleich zu meiner gemoddeten .ini + Texturmods 

@plaGGY/scorpio
ist ja noch einiges aus Fallout drin, z.V. das VATS System, das aber gar nicht genutzt wird. Oder verschiedene Debug Befehle wurden 1:1 aus der Serie übernommen.


----------



## Adam West (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsorium*

Testet mal mit amd catalyst 11.11a performance driver. Ich komm grad nicht dazu, mich würdes mal interessieren!

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Nicht wundern: Es heißt übrigens Sammelsurium, nicht -sorium. *klugshice-Modus*. Habe den Threadtitel angepasst.


----------



## plaGGy (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nicht wundern: Es heißt übrigens Sammelsurium, nicht -sorium. *klugshice-Modus*. Habe den Threadtitel angepasst.



Rechtschreibflames sind out 
RAUS... 

Werde die Tage wenn ich wieder daheim bin die Schatten anpassen, mal sehen was dannan FPS rauskommt.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Den Treiber habe ich gestern schon geladen. Bin am Installieren.


----------



## Adam West (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Rechtschreibflames sind out
> RAUS...
> Werde die Tage wenn ich wieder daheim bin die Schatten anpassen, mal sehen was dannan FPS rauskommt.



Wenn du was optimierteres findest, direkt posten bitte 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nicht wundern: Es heißt übrigens Sammelsurium,  nicht -sorium. *klugshice-Modus*. Habe den Threadtitel  angepasst.


 
Verdammt. Am Anfang war es schon mal *surium, da muss es auch schonmal  einer geändert haben, ich dachte mir da so: "ääähm, da kann doch was  nicht stimmen" und habs in *sorium geändert  damn it. Danke! 



Leandros schrieb:


> Den Treiber habe ich gestern schon geladen. Bin am Installieren.


 
Bitte Erfahrungsberichte hier posten! Merci.

MfG


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

11.11a Treiber. Keine sehr große Verbesserung, aber um die 5 FPS kommen bestimmt rum.

Meine Aktuellen .ini's: 
SkyrimPrefs.ini


Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=117
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=16000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=14000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=14500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="ENB"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
iMultiSample=0
iMaxAnisotropy=8
iPresentInterval=1
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=3
fDecalLOD2=1000.0000
fDecalLOD1=500.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=8
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=0
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4096.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=5688.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
b30GrassVS=0
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=7000.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=3
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0180
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40


Skyrim.ini 


Spoiler



[General]
uGridsToLoad=9
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=117
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
fSunShadowUpdateTime=-1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=-1.0000

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=16000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=14000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=14500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
iPresentInterval=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxMemoryPageSize=4096
iMinMemoryPageSize=256
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
[Interface]
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=255,255,255
[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=0
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=0
bDisplayCloudLOD=1



Edit: Hab nen Bench zum vergleich von 11.11 zu 11.11a.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...erformance-driver-verfuegbar.html#post3664224


----------



## Adam West (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Thanks!


----------



## plaGGy (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Also optimierungen würden noch dauern, komme erst am DO wieder annen Rechner.
Aber vll lass ich es auch mal so und spiele endlich mal wieder ein Stükc, das bleibt etwas zurüc beim Testen


----------



## Adam West (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Wollt grad sagen, ein Haufen Zeit geht verloren weil ich in der ini rumspiele und teste  Skyrim spielen? nöööö tweaken und testen, das neue Game von Morgen: Skytweak


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ich wollt auch schonmal schreiben : "Spielt Ihr schon, oder tweakt Ihr noch !?"

Hab´s mir _bisher_ aber immer verkniffen. Hab auch den Eindruck dass manche sich Ihr skyrim kurz und klein tweaken, bis nix mehr läuft ....


----------



## Adam West (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Nönö, das passt schon. Spielen tu ich genug und wenn mich mal die Lust packt, tweake ich!


----------



## KillerCroc (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Keine von den Antworten, da mich das Game nicht interessiert


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Adam West schrieb:


> Wollt grad sagen, ein Haufen Zeit geht verloren weil ich in der ini rumspiele und teste  Skyrim spielen? nöööö tweaken und testen, das neue Game von Morgen: Skytweak


 


Joah, wäre doch mal ne Idee.
Aber ein wenig tweaken und spielen. Also wenn ich was geändert habe, dann zocke ich schon einn wenig.
Ich möchte ja auch sehen was es gebracht hat.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Also ich hab bisher nur 50h Gametime ...


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Leandros schrieb:


> Also ich hab bisher nur 50h Gametime ...


 
Joah, nicht schlecht!


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Habs Spiel halt erst ab Freitag 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 22.11.2011 um 22:33 ----------

Zieht euch den Mod mal rein!


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Leandros schrieb:


> Habs Spiel halt erst ab Freitag
> 
> ---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 22.11.2011 um 22:33 ----------
> 
> Zieht euch den Mod mal rein!


 
Ich seit dem 11. und Urlaub sein Dank, 117 Stunden,... Welch Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Zieht euch den Mod mal rein.

Jetzt auch mit Link ^^ SKYRIM ENHANCED SHADERS at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Adam West (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Also ich habs seit release Tag und grad mal 35h. Naja, ich geh ja auch zu viel Arbeiten 

Ne aber mal was anderes: Seit dem patch die Tage hat sich meine Skyrimprefs.ini zurückgesetzt, zumindest teilweise. Z.b. startgrassfadedistance war plötzlich wieder bei 7000 nach dem patch. Auch andere Werte waren zurückgesetzt. Ich hatte mich ingame gewundert, dass alles so anders aussah, bis ich dann die ini mal gecheckt hab.

Sollte ihr euch auchmal ansehen!

@leandros: solche mod installiere ich erst, wenn ich das game 1 mal komplett durch hab, inkl. nebenquests. Ich geb mich mit ini tweaks zufrieden 

MfG


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

@Leandros
den Mod hatte ich gestern abend doch schon im Mod-Thread gepostet^^ Davon brauchte ich eingentlich nur das Songlare, das gut gemacht ist, der Rest ist wieder runter geflogen


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Ah, ok. Ich hab 3 Mods an und schau mir den mit Shadern mal an. Die Bilder auf Skyrim Nexus sind geil!


----------



## plaGGy (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ich hab nen SChreibschutz reingeknallt 

Also ich hab in letzter Zeit viel gespielt, am Anfang hatte ich 3 Tage lang nur rumgetweakt 
Hab derzeit auch ca 15h Playtime, mit meinem Hautpchar. Ich warte aber extra ab, auf 1.2 und den neuen Geforcetreiber und Texturenmods. Ist aber nun kein Flame an bethesda, ich würde es wenn es keine Mods geben würde sofort durchspielen. Aber warum sollte ich nicht schon zu Beginn, wo es einen noch überrascht auf ne gute Optik waren 

Zocke eigentlich nur immer mal die 10-15 Minuten nach nem Tweak, dann aber auch Story 

@Legacyy: Poste mal pls deine aktuell ini, ich möchte mal 1-2 Werte vergleiche. Icha hab uviele die einfach keine Rolle zu spielen scheinen aus der DNA, aber Leistung fressen.


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Hab neben den Standart Sachen eigentlich nur den Schatten Tweak, die Wasser und Memory Sachen und dieses "bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=0" drin. Den Map Zoom muss ich ja auch noch reinmachen 
Ini gibts heute abend wenn ich zuhause bin.

Ich editiere mal nach und nach^^
wird so langsam echt groß  3D Map Befehle nun auch dabei


Spoiler



bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bAllowHavokGrabTheLiving=1
bInstantLevelUp=1

[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=1

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0

fBookOpenTime=50.0000
fMapTransitionSpeed=0.2500
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
bDo30VFog=1

 fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fTreeLoadDistance=250000.0000

[MapMenu]
uLockedObjectMapLOD=0
uLockedTerrainLOD=0
bWorldMapNoSkyDepthBlur=1
fWorldMapNearDepthBlurScale=0
fWorldMapDepthBlurScale=0
fWorldMapMaximumDepthBlur=0
fMapMenuOverlayNormalStrength=2.2000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalSnowStrength=0.8000
fMapWorldMaxPitch=360.0000
fMapWorldMinPitch=0.0000
fMapWorldYawRange=3600.0000
fMapWorldTransitionHeight=130000.0000
fMapWorldMaxHeight=130000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=130.0000
fMapWorldCursorMoveArea=0.9000
fMapWorldHeightAdjustmentForce=100.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=0.0500
fMapLookMouseSpeed=3.0000
fMapMoveKeyboardSpeed=0.0005
fMapZoomMouseSpeed=5.0000
sMapCloudNIF=0


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

[X] Texturmod, Shadermod, Modmod, immer her damit! - Spiele aber wie schon einer schrieb immer erst 1mal im Original durch und suche mir dann schöne u, nützliche Mods gezielt aus.


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Deine ini würde mich auch mal Interessieren, Legacyy. 
Meine basiert auch noch auf DNA. 
Glaube zock mal wieder mit Standard.
Will endlich lag frei Zocken.


----------



## Kassim187 (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Hab nun deine Ini ausprobiert..und ich find sie klasse!!
Denn ich hab nen - zumindest spürbaren - Leistungsschub...kommt mir jetzt alles viel smoother vor..
Allerdings benutz ich auch diesen FXAA Injector...aber dennoch, klasse Ini und die bleibt auch erstmal!


----------



## Adam West (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

@Legacyy: was macht das?

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0

fBookOpenTime=50.0000
fMapTransitionSpeed=0.2500
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
bDo30VFog=1


MfG


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ihr könnt auch mal: fdefaultfov=xxx probieren.
Das ändert das Field of View. Keine Ahnung was der Standard ist, ich habs mal auf 120 gestellt.
Ein etwas grösseres Sichtfeld kostet zwar etwas Performance, aber es gefällt mir.

@Adam West: Hab nur schon so viele Stunden, da ich ja Urlaub hatte,... Die schöne Zeit ist seit Montag vorbei


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Legacyy. Giev Ini


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Adam West schrieb:


> @Legacyy: was macht das?
> 
> [ScreenSplatter]
> bBloodSplatterEnabled=0
> ...


 bBloodSplatterEnabled=0 <- damit haste diese Blutspritzer direkt am Bildschirm wenn man getroffen wird net mehr
fBookOpenTime=50.0000 <- damit werden die Bücher schneller geöffnet
fMapTransitionSpeed=0.2500 <- damit wird die Map schneller geöffnet
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000 <- damit werden die Schatten alle 0,5sec geupdated, net mehr nur alle 10sec 
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400 <- Die Dateigröße die vorausgeladen wird, hilft gegen nachladeruckler
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000 <- die Master Datei, die vorausgeladen wird, hilf auch gegen nachladeruckler
bDo30VFog=1 <- Nebel wird mit dem Shader Model 3 berechnet, net nur mit dem SM 2.0 (wegen Konsolenport mal wieder -.-')



Leandros schrieb:


> Legacyy. GiVE Ini


 Ist schon seit ner Stunde im Mod Thread online  ich poste den Link aber gerne noch mal hier^^ (überall mal gucken hilft )
https://rapidshare.com/files/4070872517/Skyrim_by_Legacyy.rar

@Scorpio
Standart ist 60 (oder 65?), ich habs auf 85, max. 90. Alles andere sieht zu "gestreckt" aus.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

bin mit nicht sicher, was nun der Standardwert ist...
Aber 120 gefällt mir irgendwie


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Danke dir! Bin die noch bissl Anpassen, C2D


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ist ja eigentlich immer so, wenn man ne .ini von nem anderen nimmt 
Aber so ist die schon viel übersichtlicher als vorher und alles wichtige ist drin


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Jo. Ich muss max Memory festlegen sonst nippelt Skyrim direkt ab. 

Was hast du für FPS in Blackreach? Hab da durchschnittlich 10 
Macht Spass da .. bin einfach mit No Clip durchgeflogen, dadrin Questen wollt ich mir net antun!


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Blackreach? Bin grad erst in Rifton angekommen  Muss das erst mal finden^^


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Blackreach: Blackreach - The Elder Scrolls Wiki


----------



## Adam West (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Legacyy schrieb:


> bBloodSplatterEnabled=0 <- damit haste diese Blutspritzer direkt am Bildschirm wenn man getroffen wird net mehr
> fBookOpenTime=50.0000 <- damit werden die Bücher schneller geöffnet
> fMapTransitionSpeed=0.2500 <- damit wird die Map schneller geöffnet
> fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000 <- damit werden die Schatten alle 0,5sec geupdated, net mehr nur alle 10sec
> ...



Geile Sch***e, direkt mal einbinden heute Abend! Danke!


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Biddeschöön 
Interessante Seite zu Skyrim gefunden: “Madness In The Method” | Dead End Thrills

Skyrim



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Der Artikel ist episch!


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



> Congratulations. You now have a _Skyrim_ that looks very much like the one in the screenshot and *crashes about every fifteen minutes. It might not even load at all.*


 So wahre Worte


----------



## Adam West (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

 Schöner Artikel^^

Aber btw. ich hatte gelesen, wenn man einmal gridstoload ändertfunktionieren 1. alte savegames mit altem Wert nicht mehr außerdem kann man es nicht zurückändern und sein letztes savegame starten, das geht ebenso nicht. D.h. Einmal gridstoload geändert und man muss das Game so durchzocken!


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Hm, hat schon mal einer die Fehlerbereinigung aus dem Link probiert?

Btw. @ Adam, West ist das was du sagst, nur teilrichtig:
Wenn ich den Wert ändere, ist jedes Savegame, das du MIT diesem geänderten Wert speicherst auf diesen Wert festgelegt (zumindest was abwärstkompatibilität betrffift, also mit nem höheren Werte sollte es trotdem wieder funktionieren.) wohl mit der Möglichkeit, das über die Ini/Console zu fixen, siehe Link.
2. Ich kann trotzdem alles laden und den Wert verändern wie ich will, solange ich nicht speichere sehe ich die Veränderung nur und kann sie wieder rückgängig machen, ohne das was passiert.


----------



## Adam West (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

ja so meinte ich das^^


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Hab das grad gefunden: _iPreloadSizeLimit_=104857600 *(1GB)*
was ich benutze: _iPreloadSizeLimit_=26214400 *(256MB)*
Bestimmt interessant das mal zu testen


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Hab das grad gefunden: _iPreloadSizeLimit_=104857600 *(1GB)*
> was ich benutze: _iPreloadSizeLimit_=26214400 *(256MB)*
> Bestimmt interessant das mal zu testen


 
Gib mal Feedback, ob und wenn wie es sich auswirkt. Hab nämlich auch nur 256 MB drinnen.


----------



## Adam West (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

hm, was macht das genau? Sollte das nicht höher sein um schneller zu sein!? (wenn es das ists was ich denke)


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Ich nutze das schon immer, ohne startet Skyrim nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ihr könnt doch auch mal testen  bin ja erst um 17h zuhause. Bin dahin müsst ihr euch noch gedulden^^
Das sollte irgendwie die Daten vorausladen, mal gucken ob es überhaupt was bringt^^

@Leandros
Ach, und uns lässte hier zappeln, so gehts ja net 
Ich komm mit den 256MB bisher ganz gut klar, mehr sollte aber besser sein


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Meine geilen Ini Tweaks die ich mal irgendwo gefunden habe und irgendwie der einzige bin der sie nutzt. 



> uGridsToLoad=9
> 
> uExterior Cell Buffer=36
> 
> ...



Ausgelegt auf 4+ GiB RAM!


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch auch mal testen  bin ja erst um 17h zuhause. Bin dahin müsst ihr euch noch gedulden^^
> Das sollte irgendwie die Daten vorausladen, mal gucken ob es überhaupt was bringt^^
> 
> @Leandros
> ...



ich komme erst gegen 21 Uhr nachhause  

@ Leandros: Läufts gut bei dir mittem 9er gridstoload nur weil du die Speicehrbefehle so krass geändert hast 
Warum sagt mir das keiner vorher  für irgendwas müssen die 8 Gig doch gut sein 
Naja, ich hab ja noch net weitgespielt, also sollte es bei mir noch einiges bringen 

Wird direkt heute abend in eine neue Ini eingebaut,da zu kommen dann die Gras, Schatten und Baumsichtweiten Tweaks, dann wird nochmal geschaut was so geht mit dem Enhanced Shader.


----------



## Gast_0002 (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Du könntest ja für ein "Appel und ein Ei" max ein paar Gigabyte holen.


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Leandros schrieb:


> Meine geilen Ini Tweaks die ich mal irgendwo gefunden habe und irgendwie der einzige bin der sie nutzt.
> ...
> Ausgelegt auf 4+ GiB RAM!


  wird heute abend gleich mal getestet  hab die irgendwie immer nur für 2GB gefunden


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Btw: Du müsstest die interior und exterior cellbuffer anpassen, damit er auch richtig läd, solltest du in dem englischen Link nachlesen, da steth drinnen wie es gerechnet wird.

Oderh ast du das schon versucht?



Edit: Scheiß Rubberdome-Tasta, is ja schrecklich ....


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Anpassen wir das einfachste sein, ob es dann auch läuft ne ganz andere 

Rubberdome? Kenn ich gar net xD Wir haben ne Tasta von DELL, auch net besser


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Man kann gridstoload auch ändern bei schon angefangenen Savegames!!! 

*Anleitung:*

Packt diese Datei in den Skyrim Ordner (*\Steam\steamapps\common\skyrim)
uGrid5.txt (für 1+ GiB RAM)
uGrid7.txt (für 2+ GiB RAM)
uGrid9.txt (für 4+ GiB RAM)
uGrid11.txt (für 8+ GiB RAM)

Öffnet im Hauptmenü die Konsole und schreibt hinein "bat uGrid11" (ohne Anführungszeichen ).
Nun versucht euer Savegame zu laden, wenn es lädt öffnet wieder die Konsole und schreibt:
"bat uGrid5" (für 1+ GiB RAM)
"bat uGrid7" (für 2+ GiB RAM)
"bat uGrid9" (für 4+ GiB RAM)
"bat uGrid11" (für 8+ GiB RAM)
speichert wieder und nun sollte alles Funktionieren!
Quelle: DNA



  PS: Hier die Config für 8+ GiB RAM


```
[General]
uGridsToLoad=11
sLanguage=ENGLISH

uExterior Cell Buffer=144
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=200.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=419430400
fSunShadowUpdateTime=-1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=-1.0000
```
Edit: ShaderMod is Geil! 
Blackreach ist uncool. Viel zu laggy


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

coole Anleitung, kann kaum warten, bis ich zuhause bin 
diese ganzen "rUIMistMenu" Befehle brauch man doch nur, wenn man den Bug mit dem roten Startlogo hat.
Alter, DNA sieht ja KOMPLETT anders aus, muss man sich ja schon wieder umgewöhnen :/

Welcher Shader MOd? Gibt ja schon einige


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Der Shadermod: SKYRIM ENHANCED SHADERS at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Edit: kA. Habs nur von DNA Translated 
Edit2: Wie ist eure Performance in Blackreach? Ich hab da wenn ich in richtung Himmel gucke nur maximal 10 FPS


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Hey, geil. 

Direkt mal testen.
und das ist alles nur RAM abhängig?

Des weär mal obergeil =D


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Jo, ist RAM abhängig. Habe ich getestet. Mit der 8+ GiB Config läuft bei mir eher schlechter als besser. Bei 4+ GiB is alles "tutti." 
Habe draußen knapp 15-30 FPS und in Dungeons NUR 60 FPS -.- Sichtweite runterschrauben sollte helfen, oder?


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Dann werden endlich die 8GB mal beansprucht^^
hab mal in die Dateien geguckt:
sLanguage=ENGLISH <- auf DEUTSCH ändern wäre noch sinnvoll^^

Blackreach test ich heute abend mal 

Endlich teilt DNA in Skyrim.ini und SkyrimPrefs.ini auf


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Auf jeden wird mal mit der 4gb Getestet zur Not die 8gb reingepackt, jetz wo wir es ja ingame fixen können, sollte das kein Problem mehr sein.

Ist Blackreach ein ort, oder ne Stadt ?


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ort: Blackreach - The Elder Scrolls Wiki


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Das ist Blackreach:


Leandros schrieb:


> Blackreach: Blackreach - The Elder Scrolls Wiki


-.- zu langsam


----------



## Adam West (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ich werde das nächste mal, wenn sich die Chance bietet, einfach mal wieder zocken OHNE zu tweaken


----------



## kbyte (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Legacyy schrieb:


> bBloodSplatterEnabled=0 <- damit haste diese Blutspritzer direkt am Bildschirm wenn man getroffen wird net mehr
> fBookOpenTime=50.0000 <- damit werden die Bücher schneller geöffnet
> fMapTransitionSpeed=0.2500 <- damit wird die Map schneller geöffnet
> fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000 <- damit werden die Schatten alle 0,5sec geupdated, net mehr nur alle 10sec
> ...



Wo genau muss man diese Werte einfügen (sind ja wohl nicht standardmäßig in der ini!?) oder ist das unerheblich bei welchem Unterpunkt?


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

[General]


----------



## Adam West (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

So; alle eure Verbesserungen mal zusammengetragen und mir eine INI gebastelt. Das kam dabei raus und so werde ich das Game lassen!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

ALso ich kann atm empfehlen:

bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=100
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
fUpdateBudget=3.5000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1

und 

fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=8192.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=11376.0000

Sonst sehen alle Bäume ab 40 Meter aus wie Pappmasche 
So bekommt man wenigstens ein Stück mehr Detail rein auf Distanz!

Frisst beides keine 3 FPS bei mir und hebt die Atmo SPÜRBAR!


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Geilo. Das sind aber die letzten Dinge die ich heute veränder  *hust*

ps: ich hab die fmeshlodlevel2fade... Befehle nicht abgeändert. sind auf 2048 bzw 2844. Schau mal die Screens oben an. Sieht das dann noch besser aus!?
btw.uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=100 kann locker auf 200, frisst so gut wie null Leistung und du hast Bäume bis sonst wo hin! auch zu empfehlen für die Atmo!

bForceFullDetail=1 und bEnableTreeAnimations=1 sind für Detail in Entfernung oder was *genau* machen die?


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Ich glaube 2. ist für die Bewegungen im Wind und ähnlichesm aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.11.2011 um 07:05 ----------

Müsstest mal Bilder machen, wo du etwas höher stehst, mit mehr Weitsicht, dann kann ich vll was sagen, im Wald wird nicht viel an Veränderung zu sehen sein.


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

A pro po. Ich habe gridstoload mal auf 9 gesetzt. Für meine Hardware config def. zu viel. In der Wildnis ok, spielt sich gut, aber in den Städten pure Slideshow! Da scheint der Phenom 2 massiv überfordert! Die Graka isses nicht!


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

@Adam West
Sieht gut aus 
Ich werd die Grids auch mal wieder auf 7 runterstellen, bei 9 hab ich min fps von 20, das geht gar net. (Hab wieder ne DNA Ultra Ex ini drin ) schmeiß die aber wieder raus^^

Gestern hab Skyrim bei mir 1,6GB RAM und 1,4GB VRAM belegt, es geht also 

btw. bei diesem Bild wo der Fluss ist haben mich gestern 2 Drachen angegriffen  keine 2Min und ich war tod.


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

 Ja ich probier mal 7 heute! sollte ein guter Mix aus Optik und performance sein.

Jaja, die Drachen. Also ich ab "Schnellheilung" /Wiederherstellung sehr hoch geskillt. Links der Zauber und rechts ein gecraftetes sword. Da bekomm ich auch 2 Drachen hin. Mich haben letzten im Sumpf (oder dieses dampfende Schmortopsareal im Osten, was auch immer das ist  ) auch 2 angegriffen.

Startpost angepasst. Meine ERSTMAL finale ini poste ich heute Mittag.

Gruß


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



Legacyy schrieb:


> ...(Hab wieder ne DNA Ultra Ex ini drin ) ....


 
.... 


GridsToload Boxt meine Sandy bei 9 auch in Städten und Dörfern KO, kommt wieder aus, vll versuche ich mal 7, aber naja.
Mit dem Enhanced Shader komme ichderzeit eigentlich überraschend gut hin.
hab im Außenbereich Nördlicher Wachturm von Weißlauf 51-53 FPS wenn ich vom Turm die Landschaft begutachte, in Rfiton hab ich an die 30 FPS wenn ich die Straßen langschaue und 45 wenn ich Straße und WÄnde begutachte.

Hab die änderungen die ich hier geschrieben habe alle drinnen, sonst nur noch das mit dem HighRes Water, wo ich btw fette Texturen aus dem Nexus reingeknallt habe 
Terxturen Mods hab ich einige drinnen, unter anderem Weißlauf, bessere Pflanzen, besseren Schnee, bessere Berge und halt bessere "Menschen"


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Ja die ganzen Packs sind schon geil, aber ist mir zuviel Aufwand gerade. Ich bin so echt zufrieden grade. Wie gesagt, Grafik enhancements kommen beim nächsten Zocken  Replay value bei dem Game ist ja rieeeeesig!


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*



plaGGy schrieb:


> ....
> hab im Außenbereich Nördlicher Wachturm von Weißlauf 51-53 FPS wenn ich vom Turm die Landschaft begutachte, in Rfiton hab ich an die 30 FPS wenn ich die Straßen langschaue und 45 wenn ich Straße und WÄnde begutachte.
> Hab die änderungen die ich hier geschrieben habe alle drinnen, sonst nur noch das mit dem HighRes Water, wo ich btw fette Texturen aus dem Nexus reingeknallt habe
> Terxturen Mods hab ich einige drinnen, unter anderem Weißlauf, bessere Pflanzen, besseren Schnee, bessere Berge und halt bessere "Menschen"


 Mein Texturordner ist schon über 500MB groß  v.a. die Vegetation & Bäume fressen in den Außenarealen viel fps weg. Whiterun, Rifton, usw.. alles schon ersetzt. Hatte da gestern ein drop auf 16fps   Statt 2xx KB nun 2MB große Texturen in meist 4096x4096 statt 512x512, sieht richtig genial aus.
Mein 26k wird von Skyrim nur zu max. 10% ausgelastet (laut Taskmanager werden echt nur 2 Kerne benutzt, nicht mal HT nutzt was... )

@Adam West
Startpost ist richtig gut geworden


----------



## SamLombardo (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Ich hatte grids auf 7 auch mal probiert. Es läuft auch Geschwindigkeitsmäßig sehr gut (2600k und gtx470), allerdings habe ich regelmaessige CTDs, speziell wenn ich ins Gebirge gehe. Es ist sogar an einigen stellen reproduzierbar. Ich denke mal, ich habe eine Einstellung nicht richtig, da es ja bei anderen zu laufen scheint. Man findet aber auch so viel unterschiedliches und widersprüchliches im Netz....
 Daher nochmal meine Frage: welche Einstellungen/Einträge habt ihr für die gridstoload Stufe 7 getätigt? Und mit welchen Werten? Bitte an die tweak Profis  diese nochmal zu posten. 

Danke, Sam


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Wenn es C2D's gibt stimmt meist was anderes in der ini .net
kannst du deine hier mal in einem Spoiler ( ["spoiler]TEXT[/spoiler] ohne Auführungszeichen) posten? Dann könnten wir vlt. helfen. Ist halt immer schwierig für ein anderes Sys was passendes zu finden^^
Hast du schon mal den 4GB Patch benutzt? -> https://rapidshare.com/files/4070872517/Skyrim_by_Legacyy.rar
NUR die TESV.exe benutzen, mit meiner .ini crasht das Spiel bestimmt noch öfter^^


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Also du solltest diese Einträge schonmal in der Skyrim.ini haben:

fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200

iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000 


dazu einen LAA Flag über die Exe (also die VOR dem Steamupdate diese Woche), oder du nimmst den Mod ausem Nexus, der startet das SPiel wohl über die original Exe, mit nem Large Adress Aware-Flag (wie der heißt kann ich dir leider atm nicht sagen )

Dann ist dieser Eintrag recht wichtig:
uExterior Cell Buffer= XX

XX = (ugridstoload-Wert, [bei dir] 7+1)^2
Wäre dann wohl 64:

uExterior Cell Buffer=64 (auch in die Skyrim.ini, am besten in die Nähe vom gridstoload wegen Übersichtlichkeit)

ist aber alles noch Oblivion-Logik, also keine Chance auf ne Garantie 

Das sollte zumindestens C2D verhindern, wie es mit den FPS aussieht, musst du dann selbst wissen.


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> So; alle eure Verbesserungen mal zusammengetragen und mir eine INI gebastelt. Das kam dabei raus und so werde ich das Game lassen!
> 
> * SPOILER *
> 
> MfG



Sieht fett aus Mann, kannst du seine Ini mal posten? Pls :3


----------



## SamLombardo (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

@legacyy und plaGGy,
Danke für eure Postings. Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit, kann's also erst heut Nachmittag testen. Aber vielen dank euch!

BTW, ist der LAA flag wirklich notwendig? Hab ich nämlich noch nicht gemacht.
Was macht denn der 4gb Patch? (ich habe 8gb RAM)

Gruß Sam


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



SebaCl schrieb:


> Sieht fett aus Mann, kannst du seine Ini mal posten? Pls :3


 
Bin noch @ work, dann Mittag rum! Poste mal was in deinem Rechner ist, nicht das die INI nicht passt!

@plaggy: so Mist  Ich hab die ganze zeit ugridstoload auf 7 und exteriorcellbuffer auf 36 gelassen... ich trottel! -.-
Also mal Danke für den unbeabsichtigten Hinweis^^

Plaggy: gridstoload auf 7 sollte doch für die meisten Rechner lauffähig und mit rel. guten FPS sein oder? ich kann mit 9 nur niedrige fps in städten berichten. Schade, sah nämlich fett aus!

Was außer 

fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200

iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000

kommt noch in die skyrim.ini?

iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
 iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
 iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000

hatte ich in die prefs gemacht zusätzlich


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



SamLombardo schrieb:


> @legacyy und plaGGy,
> Danke für eure Postings. Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit, kann's also erst heut Nachmittag testen. Aber vielen dank euch!
> 
> BTW, ist der LAA flag wirklich notwendig? Hab ich nämlich noch nicht gemacht.
> ...



Es gibt wohl Konfigurationen der Ini und/oder der Rechner-Hardware, bei welchem der LAA den Unterschied zwischen Crahs und 100%  ausmacht, aber es schadet wohl nicht, langsamer wirds nicht.
Naja, LAA und 4gb-Patch sind glaube im Grunde das gleiche mit anderem Namen.

@ Adam: Ich weiß nicht inwieweit sich das auswirkt, aber die beiden Befehle solltenso verwendet werden, war schon in Obl und in FONV so (FONV muss ich auch nochmal durchzogen mit Ini-Tweaks ). Vll bekommst du ja noch ne bessere Performance bei raus


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Also ...
> dazu einen LAA Flag über die Exe (also die VOR dem Steamupdate diese Woche), oder du nimmst den Mod ausem Nexus, der startet das SPiel wohl über die original Exe, mit nem Large Adress Aware-Flag (wie der heißt kann ich dir leider atm nicht sagen )...


 Ich hab die alte .exe bei mir drin. Dieser neue LAA Fix hat noch eine zusätzliche .exe, färbt das Logo und die Vorschaubilder rot und ich hatte dann grafikbugs :/


SamLombardo schrieb:


> @legacyy und plaGGy,
> Danke für eure Postings. Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit, kann's also erst heut Nachmittag testen. Aber vielen dank euch!
> BTW, ist der LAA flag wirklich notwendig? Hab ich nämlich noch nicht gemacht.
> Was macht denn der 4gb Patch? (ich habe 8gb RAM)
> Gruß Sam


 Wir sind glaub ich alle arbeiten xD
Ich weiß net, ob der umbedingt notwendig ist, aber besser mal draufmachen. Die Befehle, die plaGGy gepostet hat sind glaub ich wichtiger für die Stabilität, da Skyrim bei mir bisher net mehr als 1,3GB RAM benutzt.


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Schonmal einer auf die Idee gekommen, während des Spielens im Taskmanager die Prozessprio auf "hoch" zu setzen? Vielleicht bekommen da hier einige ne bessere CPU Auslastung!


----------



## M.O.S (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Also ich habe es mir vor na Woche gekauft und bin echt positiv überrascht. Skyrim ist für mich das Spiel des Jahres!!!
Zwar wäre Grafisch bestimmt mehr drin gewesen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben "die Moder werden es schon richten".
Ich werde die Weiterentwicklung mal im Auge behalten wobei man sagen muss das Game macht auch im ist zustand so viel Spass.
Bethesda hat nach dem verkackten Fallout entlich mal wieder nee geiles Rollenspiel auf denn Markt gebracht.
Da könnten sich andere Firmen mal nee Scheibe von ab schneiden. So genug des lobes auf nach Himmelsrand...


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Also ich fan GOTY von F3 und F3NV ziemlich geil^^ Warum verkackt? 
@legaccy: Ja, sind alle at work, aber zu arbeiten scheint trotzdem niemand 
@topic: hab meine INI mal ausm Startpost genommen, zu veraltet und haufen Werte nicht angepasst. Mittag kommt die ini und prefs ini die ich aktuell hab online. Muss einiges anpassen


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

@Adam West
Hab auch schon auf Echtzeit gehabt, alle Kerne sind zugewiesen und trotzdem werden nur 2 ausgelastet. 

Ist FNV genauso gut/besser als F3? Dann hol ich mir das nach Skyrim^^


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch @ work, dann Mittag rum! Poste mal was in deinem Rechner ist, nicht das die INI nicht passt!
> 
> Heyho, aaaaaalso hab ähnliche specs wie plaGGy, hier meine:
> i5 26k
> ...


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

@legaccy: naja, in F3NV gibts viel mehr zu erkundigen, aber auf insgesamt kleinerer Karte. Aber dennoch Bombe. Ich würde es mit der GOTY von F3 gleichstellen!

@seba: Wie sehen deine FPS aus?


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

Bin übrigens ooch of Kleeche XD
Aber halb eense ISS schliss


----------



## SamLombardo (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Wir sind glaub ich alle arbeiten xD.


 
hehe. Keine schlechten Jobs die wir haben

Aber danke für die Antwort, auch@plaGGy.

Sam


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

 IT jobs sind schon was feines!


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> @legaccy: naja, in F3NV gibts viel mehr zu erkundigen, aber auf insgesamt kleinerer Karte. Aber dennoch Bombe. Ich würde es mit der GOTY von F3 gleichstellen!
> 
> @seba: Wie sehen deine FPS aus?



Immer knapp 60 außer in Einsamkeit, da nur durschnittlich 45 of der Straße


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



SebaCl schrieb:


> Immer knapp 60 außer in Einsamkeit, da nur durschnittlich 45 of der Straße



Da würde mich mal deine INI interessieren. Wenn de zu Hause bist, poste die mal zwischen 
Schonema Danke im Vorfeld!


----------



## M.O.S (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Aus meiner Sicht verkackt wegen der Spielwelt. Das Himmelsrand Setting gefällt mir persönlich halt besser!!!


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Hm gut, ok. Geschmäcker halt. Ich finde post apokalyptische Setting super! Aber auch fantasy. Naja, ich zocke elder scrolls erst seit Oblivion und vorher schon Fallout 1 und 2. Könnte daher kommen 

Bin ja schon von der älteren generation


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde mich mal deine INI interessieren. Wenn de zu Hause bist, poste die mal zwischen * SPOILER *
> 
> Schonema Danke im Vorfeld!



Ich Versuchs  hab nämlich mein Login hier fürs Forum vergessen und da ich derzeit vom iPhone poste und die App. Sich immer automatisch einloggt war ich nie gezwungen mir des zu merken!


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

pw recover^^


----------



## M.O.S (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Wie du bist schon soo alt? Meinst dee ich bin jünger...habe auch schon 35 mal denn Winter gesehen


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

ok, da bin ich noch nicht angekommen


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> pw recover^^



Zu risky *lach*


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Muss ma gridstoload auf 7 ändern. Dann laggts vllt nicht mehr


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



Leandros schrieb:


> Muss ma gridstoload auf 7 ändern. Dann laggts vllt nicht mehr


 
Ja mach ich auch heute mittag. Vergiss dann nicht uExterior Cell Buffer= XX dannauf 64 zu ändern^^ den Fehler habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## cap82 (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Was bewirkt die änderung des gridstoload? 
Ich zocke auf nem Q9550@ 3,7GHz und HD5850@ 900/1200 und es läuft avetage mit ca.40 fps.
Benutze legacy's .ini und 2xAA + 16xAF.


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

9 ist schon eindeutig zu hoch, ich verstehe nicht wie jemand mit 11 zocken kann 
btw aus nem anderen Forum:


> zockt es denn hier jemand mit gamepad?


 Da sollte man es gleich für ne Konsole holen 

@cap82
mit diesem Befehl kann das Spiel mehr Zellen laden. Die SPielwelt ist in diese "cells" unterteilt, die einen gewissen bereich abdecken der geladen wird. Standart ist 5, 9 haben wir rausgefunden ist zu hoch. Jetzt probieren wir es mit 7 aus


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Also 9 finde ich auch zu hoch. zockst du flüssig in städten?  dass muss bei der CPU doch einbrechen!

Kurz: je höher der wert, desto detailreicher das game. Da es CPU limitiert, brauchste ne mörder cpu für >9


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Gridstoload 9 ist für i7 geil, aber darunter wohl zu low. Eigentlich sollte es vom RAM abhängig sein.

Poster um 3 meine angepasste ini auch mal. Die ist Perfekt!


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

11 ist wohl nur für Screen-Shootening, oder Leute, die mit ner, wortwörtlich, sehr heißen SBE zocken 

7 sollte funktionieren, allerdings hoffe ich das mit 1.2 und dem neuen Nvidiatreiber da nochmal was an Performance nachgelegt werden kann.


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

@leandros: also ich glaub RAM abhängig isses nicht unbedingt. Hab 4 GB und genug frei während des zockens. Macht den Anschein, das meine CPU das bremst. hab sie von 3,2 GHz auf 3,6 GHz getaktet und ich merke einen boost!

@plaggy:  ja aber selbst SBE soll da abkacken, an manchen orten! Naja, hab performance treiber druff von AMD heute mal cpu auf 4 GHz bringen und dann ma gucken!


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

@Adam
meinste mich oder cap82?
bei mir bricht es (mit MOds&DNA UltraEx ini) auf ca. 20fps ein.Mit meiner online gestellt .ini sollte das aber passen.
Bringt OC der CPU echt so viel? Dann würde ich echt mal von 4 auf 4,5 takten^^


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

ich meine cap. er hat nen q9550. Der ist nun schon ein senior unter den cpus. Würde ich meinen^^
deswegen verzichte ich auf grafik mods lieber und tweake an der ini! will lieber flüssig zocken statt öfter einbrüche zu haben. Das schmählert sonst die Lust am Spielen!

definitiv: skyrim is sehr cpu limitiert. auf dem phenom 2 600 MHz mehr merkt man sehr! meine ipc ist nicht so prall, deswegen hol ich beim takt was. versuche es mal, du wirst dich wundern!

@allgemein: Meine fresse, wie ich kein stück auf rechtschreibung und groß und kleinschreibung achte heute. faulheit for the win


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Haha. Laut DNA ist es von ram abhängig.


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



Leandros schrieb:


> Haha. Laut DNA ist es von ram abhängig.


 
Im Ernst?  Komisch nur das ich beim CPU takten bessere FPS erziele, ohne fsb hochzunehmen!


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Das liegt am Game, nicht an gridstoload.


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

achsooo, ok jetz versteh ich was du meinst^^
Gut ich hab nur 800 MHz DDR2 RAM drinne^^ das könnte es erklären. 4 GB DDR3 12000 würde hier sicher besser dastehen^^


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Takte mal RAM höher! Schau dann mal obs besser läuft. 

OT: Was habt ihr für Jobs, das ihr dauerhaft auf PCGHX sein könnt? 

Edit: 12000er RAM? LoooL neeeed!


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



Leandros schrieb:


> Takte mal RAM höher! Schau dann mal obs besser läuft.
> 
> OT: Was habt ihr für Jobs, das ihr dauerhaft auf PCGHX sein könnt?
> 
> Edit: 12000er RAM? LoooL neeeed!


 
na z.B. GeIL DDR3-RAM 4GB PC3-12000 Kit (GEP34GB1500C9DC) Preisvergleich - Arbeitsspeicher - Günstig kaufen bei Preissuchmaschine.de  http://www.kingston.com/hyperx/products/khx_ddr3.asp

Gibts auch mit 2,1 GHz

tja, IT halt. Sitz vorm Rechner den ganzen Tag ^^
und nein, bin kein dicker IT nerd , ich mach regelmäßig Sport!


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Was machst in der IT?  

Geiler RAM!


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

M.O.S schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du bist schon soo alt? Meinst dee ich bin jünger...habe auch schon 35 mal denn Winter gesehen



Ich bloß 26 1/2 mal XD


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

*@*Adam West*
1.500 MHz *Speichertaktung  

Hab 1066er Ram, aber keine Lust den höher zu takten. Vlt kommt nach Weihnachten ein 16GB 1866er Kit rein, mal schaun^^

Bin noch Azubi im Bürojob (21 J. jung^^) und die Chefin hat nix zu tun für mich


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Gridstoload 9 ist für i7 geil, aber darunter wohl zu low. Eigentlich sollte es vom RAM abhängig sein.
> 
> Poster um 3 meine angepasste ini auch mal. Die ist Perfekt!



Wäre dick!
Ich schwing mich mal heeme


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Ich hab 1600er RAM. Aber kommt glaube in Skyrim nicht zur Geltung, meine CPU bremst.

Bin um 3 zuhause, da kann ich meine ini raushauen. Ist optimal auf Leistung und Performance ausgelegt.


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

Der Phenom II X4 965 BE sollte aber für Skyrim ausreichen. Bissi OC und dann ist gut^^


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Ich oc nicht mehr, brauch 1.6V für 4 GHz. Hab mein CPU zerstört, war ja deswegen schon in RMA. Wobei die nichts ersetzt haben und es wieder läuft. Ich ändere deswegen nichts mehr an Hardware config!


----------



## cap82 (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

@legacyy: ok und wie steht der wert im moment in deiner .ini? Bin noch auf arbeit, sonst würd ich selber schauen.

@adam: mein q9550 lief die ganze zeit auf 3,4. Mehr als 3,7 sind nicht drin. Aber ich konnte genau wie du einen ordentlichen schub verzeichnen.


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*

siehste 

@topic: neue skyrim.ini und skyrimprefs.ini ist online  Viel Spaß
ps: wie gesagt, doppelte Einträge und son zeug könnt ihr behalten  das stört nicht^^

Läuft gut sieht geil aus!


----------



## SamLombardo (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini online*

Hab jetzt das LAA Flag gesetzt für die TESV.exe. 
Frage: Kann ich das Spiel problemlos über steam starten oder muss ich die geflaggte exe doppeltklicken?

Danke


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Wenn du die alte Exe hast würde ich es nur noch über die alte Exe starten, wenn du schon per Steam ein Update drüberlaufen lassen musstest, würde ich die Exe von Legacyy nehmen, weil du die neue Exe nicht mehr ohne weiteres mit dem LAA-Flag versehen kannst.
Siehst du aber spätestens beim Starten 




Adam West schrieb:


> siehste
> 
> @topic: neue skyrim.ini und skyrimprefs.ini ist online  Viel Spaß
> ps: wie gesagt, doppelte Einträge und son zeug könnt ihr behalten  das stört nicht^^
> ...



Doppelter Eintrag: Du hast in beiden den ugridstolaod befehl drinnen, und zwar unterschiedlich, ich würde vll einen rausnehmen, keine Ahnung wie sich zwei Unterschiedliche Werte vertragen.


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue ini kommt Mittag*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich oc nicht mehr, brauch 1.6V für 4 GHz. Hab  mein CPU zerstört, war ja deswegen schon in RMA. Wobei die nichts  ersetzt haben und es wieder läuft. Ich ändere deswegen nichts mehr an  Hardware config!


Oha, dann lass die finger davon  1,6V ... ich hab 1,25 für die 4GHz bei meinem.


cap82 schrieb:


> @legacyy: ok und wie steht der wert im moment in deiner .ini? Bin noch auf arbeit, sonst würd ich selber schauen.
> @adam: mein q9550 lief die ganze zeit auf 3,4. Mehr als 3,7 sind nicht drin. Aber ich konnte genau wie du einen ordentlichen schub verzeichnen.


Bin auch noch arbeiten  Aber hab in ner Stunde Feierabend, dann kann ich das mal posten.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

So, ich bin einfach jetzt aus der Schule abgehauen. Gleich kommt Ini.



*Edit*: Ini incoming!
Vergesst nicht sD3DDevice="ENB" an eure Grafikkarte anzupassen z.B. sD3DDevice="GeForce GTX 580"
Außerdem 
_iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920_
auf eure auflösung!

*Skyrim.ini*


Spoiler



[General]
uGridsToLoad=7
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=92
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
fSunShadowUpdateTime=-1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=-1.0000
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4

bReflectExplosions=1
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1


*SkyrimPrefs.ini*


Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2

[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=8
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=8
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iMultiSample=1
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice="ENB"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=4

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0160
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=40000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=150000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=200
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
fUpdateBudget=3.5000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1

[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=8192.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=11376.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

bForceHighDetailReflections=1
fBlockLoadDistanceLow=50000.0000
fBlockLoadDistance=125000.0000
fHighBlockLoadDistanceLow=20000.0000


bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0
fMapMenuOverlaySnowScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayScale=0.0000 
fBookOpenTime=50.0000
sIntroSequence=
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000
bDo30VFog=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bAllow20HairShader=1
fGrassFadeRange=3000.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=6500.0000
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bForceFullDetail=1

[MapMenu]
uLockedObjectMapLOD=0
uLockedTerrainLOD=0
bWorldMapNoSkyDepthBlur=1
fWorldMapNearDepthBlurScale=0
fWorldMapDepthBlurScale=0
fWorldMapMaximumDepthBlur=0
fMapMenuOverlayNormalStrength=2.2000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalSnowStrength=0.8000
fMapWorldMaxPitch=360.0000
fMapWorldMinPitch=0.0000
fMapWorldYawRange=3600.0000
fMapWorldTransitionHeight=130000.0000
fMapWorldMaxHeight=130000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=130.0000
fMapWorldCursorMoveArea=0.9000
fMapWorldHeightAdjustmentForce=100.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=0.0500
fMapLookMouseSpeed=3.0000
fMapMoveKeyboardSpeed=0.0005
fMapZoomMouseSpeed=5.0000
sMapCloudNIF=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1


Die Anleitung zum Gridstoload umstellen:


Leandros schrieb:


> Man kann gridstoload auch ändern bei schon angefangenen Savegames!!!
> 
> *Anleitung:*
> 
> ...


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Sicher das es keine fehlerhafte CPu war?
1,6v ist schon oberheftig 

Was habt ihr alle so früh Feierabend, das geht ja mal garnicht .
Ich sollte auch mal wieder spielen  Bin wieder nur am Ini-Rumwursteln


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Wieder eine .ini zum testen 
Noch 15min bis Feierabend  Ich liebe Freitage^^
Langeweile -> [FONT=&quot]ʂҜƔᴚɨ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]╔╦╗ [/FONT]


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

coole sache thx.
@plaggy: danke^^ geändert!
@leandros: danke^^ hab gleich noch was angepasst!


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

@Plaggy: Ich bin einfach abgehauen 
Ich habe MoBo, RAM und CPU eingeschickt. Sie meinten sie konnten keine Fehler finden und haben mir alles wieder zurückgeschickt. Läuft nun wieder ohne Probleme. Glaube allerdings, dass sie CPU getauscht haben, weil der auf Standardtaktung geringer läuft als früher ... (also weniger VCore)

@Legacyy: Jo, gerne doch. HF!

@Adam: Was hast geändert?


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hab deine shadow werte und 

iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4

mit rein genommen!


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Meine Skyrim.ini durch denn uGrid fix 



Spoiler



[General]
uGridsToLoad=7
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=144
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
fSunShadowUpdateTime=-1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=-1.0000
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000
iIntroSequencePriority=3
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
iHWThread6=5
iHWThread5=5
iHWThread4=5
iHWThread3=4
iHWThread2=4
iHWThread1=4
bWarnOnMaterialCollisions=0
iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
bDirectionalMaterial=1
bTintMipMaps=0
fBSTaskTime=2.0000
fLoadGameFadeSecs=1.0000
fFastTravelFadeSecs=0.5000
uMainMenuMusicAttnmB=1200
uMainMenuMusicFadeTimeMS=1500
sMainMenuMusic=\Data\Music\Special\MUS_MainTheme.xwm
sCharGenQuest=0003372b
bDebugSpectatorThreats=0
bRunMiddleLowLevelProcess=1
bTaskletActorSceneGraphUpdates=1
bParallelAnimUpdate=0
fProcessListsUpdateHighFrameRate=30.0000
fProcessListsUpdateLowFrameRate=10.0000
fProcessListsUpdateTimeMin=0.5000
fProcessListsUpdateTimeMax=5.0000
iLowProcessingMilliseconds=2
bShowGunTarget=0
fEncumberedReminderTimer=30.0000
bBorderRegionsEnabled=1
fBetaDeferredKillTimer=15.0000
bMultiThreadMovement=1
iAIThread2HWThread=5
iAIThread1HWThread=3
bUseMovementBlockedPackage=0
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=0
bTaskletCellTransformsUpdate=1
iNumBitsForFullySeen=248
bShowCheckMemoryOutput=0
bPreCullActors=1
bUseHardDriveCache=0
bEnableBoundingVolumeOcclusion=1
bDisplayBoundingVolumes=0
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bChangeTimeMultSlowly=1
iFPSClamp=0
bRunVTuneTest=0
sStartingCellY=
sStartingCellX=
sStartingWorld=
bUseMyGamesDirectory=1
sStartingCell=
sTestFile10=
sTestFile9=
sTestFile8=
sTestFile7=
sTestFile6=
sTestFile5=
sTestFile4=
sTestFile3=
sTestFile2=
sTestFile1=Skyrim.ESM
sUnessentialFileCacheList=
sEssentialFileCacheList=
bEnableFileCaching=0
bCRTMemoryChecks=0
bAlwaysActive=0
sIntroMovie=
sMainMenuMovieIntro=
sIntroSequence=BGS_LOGO.BIK
fCloakEffectUpdateInterval=0.5000
fStoryTellerQuestFindTime=2.0000
iUpdateDetectionsAllowedPerFrame=100
iEnumRefsAllowedPerFrame=1
bFacegenDisableMorphs=0
bUseEyeEnvMapping=1
bUseFaceGenPreprocessedHeads=1
bFaceMipMaps=1
bHealthRegenFromRacePlayerOnly=1
bDisableGearedUp=1
bCheckCellOffsetsOnInit=0
bExternalLODDataFiles=1
bDefaultCOCPlacement=0
fFlickeringLightDistance=1024.0000
bUseMultibounds=1
fNormalDoorFadeSecs=0.4000
fNormalDoorFadeWait=0.0100
fAutoDoorFadeSecs=0.5000
bCalculateArmorMeshAndTextureFileCounts=1
bUseBodyMorphs=1
bReconstructIDTags=0
bKeepILStringBlocksLoaded=1
bKeepDLStringBlocksLoaded=0
bUseOptimizedTextureLoading=1
bWarnOnMissingFileEntry=0
bBackgroundLoadVMData=0
bFixAIPackagesOnLoad=0
bAnimateDoorPhysics=0
bKeepPluginWhenMerging=0
bCreate Maps Enable=0
sLocalSavePath=Saves\
sLocalMasterPath=Data\
bDisableDuplicateReferenceCheck=1
iLargeIntRefCount=1000
bQueueWarnings=0
bCheckPurgedTextureList=0
bShowLoadingAreaMessage=0
iNumHWThreads=4
uInterior Cell Buffer=3
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0000
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0000
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000
iShaderPackageMemoryCap=409600
bCompileOnRender=1
bSimpleLighting=0
fMipBias=0.0000
bDoTestHDR=0
iTrilinearThreshold=3
bImageSpaceEffects=1
bDo30VFog=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
fShadowFadeTime=1.0000
iPresentInterval=1
bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=1
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart4=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart3=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart2=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart1=0
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=1
bShadowsOnGrass=0
bActorSelfShadowing=0
fLandLOFadeSeconds=15.0000
fLODNoiseMipBias=0.0000
bLODNoiseAniso=1
bMTRendering=0
fSkinnedDecalLOD2=800.0000
fSkinnedDecalLOD1=500.0000
fSkinnedDecalLOD0=300.0000
fDecalLOD0=800.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD2=800.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD1=500.0000
fEnvMapLOD2=1800.0000
fEnvMapLOD1=1500.0000
fSpecularLODMinStartFade=200.0000
fSpecularLODRange=300.0000
fSpecularLODDefaultStartFade=500.0000
fShadowLODMinStartFade=100.0000
fShadowLODRange=200.0000
fShadowLODDefaultStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODMinStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODRange=500.0000
fLightLODDefaultStartFade=1000.0000
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=0
bReportBadTangentSpace=0
bStaticMenuBackground=1
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=0
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bForceMultiPass=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
iNPatchNOrder=0
iNPatchPOrder=0
iNPatches=0
iLocation Y=5
iLocation X=5
bIgnoreResolutionCheck=0
iAdapter=0
fMeshLODFadeTime=1.0000
iAutoViewMinDistance=2000
iAutoViewHiFrameRate=40
iAutoViewLowFrameRate=20
bAutoViewDistance=0
fDefault1stPersonFOV=65.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=65.0000
fDefaultFOV=65.0000
fNear1stPersonDistance=5.0000
fNearDistance=15.0000
fNoLODFarDistancePct=1.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMax=10240.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMin=100.0000
iDebugTextLeftRightOffset=10
iDebugTextTopBottomOffset=20
fGammaMax=0.6000
fGammaMin=1.4000
fLowHealthIModStrengthMax=1.5000
fLowHealthIModStrengthMin=0.8000
fLowHealthIModInterval=2.0000
bLowHealthIModEnabled=1
sScreenShotBaseName=ScreenShot
bLoadMarkers=1
bShowMarkers=0
fScopeScissorAmount=0.3000
bUseSunbeams=0
bShowMenuTextureUse=1
iDebugTextSubPage=0
sDebugText=VATS
fLinePrimitiveWidth=8.0000
fDecalLifetime=30.0000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0000
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0000
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0000
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0000
fNonDialogVoiceDuckingFadeIn=1.0000
fNonDialogVoiceDuckingFadeOut=1.5000
fNonDialogVoiceDucking=9.0000
sDeathCameraEffect=MAGShoutSlowTimeActiveLP
fHardLandingDamageThreshold=500.0000
uAsyncReadPriorityThreshold=64
uStreamingThreshold=4194304
sMissingAssetSoundFile=
uiMaxAudioCacheSize=2097152
uiInitialCacheSize=1048576
uiAudioHWThread=2
fDefaultMasterVolume=1.0000
uMaxSizeForCachedSound=262144
bEnableAudioCache=1
bEnableAudio=1
sAudioAPI=XAudio2
fCollisionSoundHeavyThreshold=160.0000
iCollisionSoundTimeDelta=150
uAudioThreadSleepTimeGameMode=33
uAudioThreadSleepTimeMenuMode=1
fHighlightSpeechOverlap=0.5000
fMaxHighlightRadius=250.0000
iHighlightSpeechOverlap=500
fNonHighlightSpeechAtten=12.0000
fReverbTransitionTime=0.5000
fRegionLoopFadeOutTime=8.0000
fRegionLoopFadeInTime=6.0000
fASFadeOutTime=8.0000
fASFadeInTime=3.0000
uRegionSoundsAllowedPerUpdate=1
fRegionSoundPlacementZOffset=256.0000
fRegionSoundPlacementRandomOffset=650.0000
fRegionRandomSoundPlacementBase=100.0000
fAudioRumblePowerAttackAdj=0.1500
fAudioRumbleBigExponent=0.5000
fAudioRumbleSmallExponent=0.4000
uWaterAudioAmbientAttenuation=2200
uWaterAudioAxisSamplePoints=8
uWaterAudioSamplePointsToUse=8
fWaterAudioFadeOutSeconds=5.0000
fWaterAudioFadeInSeconds=3.0000
fMinSoundVel=60.0000
fMusicFinaleCrossFadeTimeOut=6.0000
fMusicFinaleCrossFadeTimeIn=3.0000
fDialogueHeadYawExaggeration=2.0000
fDialogueHeadRollExaggeration=2.0000
fDialogueHeadPitchExaggeration=2.0000

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
fTexturePctThreshold=0.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=2
fWaveOffsetRange=1.7500
bGenerateGrassDataFiles=0
iGrassCellRadius=2
fGrassWindMagnitudeMin=5.0000
fGrassWindMagnitudeMax=125.0000
iMinGrassSize=20
bGrassPointLighting=0
fGrassFadeRange=1000.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=3500.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
sMasterMismatchWarning=One of the files that "%s" is dependent on has changed since the last save.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
bInvalidateOlderFiles=1
sInvalidationFile=ArchiveInvalidation.txt
iRetainFilenameOffsetTable=1
iRetainFilenameStringTable=1
iRetainDirectoryStringTable=1
bCheckRuntimeCollisions=0
sResourceArchiveRetainFileNameList=
sResourcePrefixList=TEXTURES\, MESHES\, FACEGEN\, INTERFACE\ , MUSIC\, SOUND\, SCRIPTS\, MAXHEIGHTS\, VIS\, GRASS\, STRINGS\
sArchiveList=Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Voices.bsa
bUseArchives=1
bTrackFileLoading=0

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0000
bCombatPathSprinting=1
bCombatPathSmoothing=1
fDebugCombatProjectileLOSTime=5.0000
bDebugCombatProjectileLOS=0
fDebugCombatTextSize=0.5000
bDebugCombatTextColorDark=0
bDebugCombatThreats=0
bEncounterZoneTargetRestrict=1
bDebugCombatTargetLocations=0
bDebugCombat=0
bDebugCombatDetection=0
bDebugCombatSearch=0
bDebugCombatGroups2=0
bDebugCombatGroups=0
bDisableCombatDialogue=0
bDebugCombatCoverReservations=0
bDebugCombatAttackRange=0
bDebugCombatTargets=0
bDebugCombatAimLocations=0
bDebugCombatUnreachableLocations=0
bDebugCombatArea=0
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius3=10.0000
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius2=0.5000
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius1=0.0000
bVATSProjectileDebug=0
fProjectileDebugDuration=5.0000
bProjectileDebug=0
bHazardDebug=0
fMagnetismObjLookingMult=0.5000
fMagnetismObjHeadingMult=0.5000
fMagnetismObjStrafeHeadingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismHeadingMult=1.0000
fMagnetismStrafeBaseSpeed=350.0000
fMagnetismStrafeMaxDistance=750.0000
fIronSightsZoomDefault=50.0000
bIronSightsZoomEnable=1
fAimChaseLookingMult=3.0000
fAimDownDegrees=90.0000
fAimUpDegrees=90.0000
fDeathForceCleared=1.0000
bPlayerAlwaysStaggered=1
fHitEffectThresholdMod=0.0400
fHitEffectThresholdSevere=0.0430
bDisableNPCAttacks=0
bPlayHitLocationIdles=1
bPlayStaggers=1
iMaxHiPerfCombatCount=4
fMinBloodDamage=1.0000
fHitVectorDelay=0.4000
iShowHitVector=0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bChainExplosionDebug=0
bMagicDebug=0
f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=2.5000
f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=2.0000
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=0
bAimSights=0
bLaserSights=0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0000
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000
bEnableProfiling=0
fExtraTaskletBudgetMS=1.2000
fUpdateBudgetMS=1.2000
fArchiveInitBufferMB=8.0000

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4

bReflectExplosions=1
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bForceLowDetailWater=0
fRefractionWaterPlaneBias=3.0000
sSurfaceTexture=water
uSurfaceFPS=12
bUseWaterLOD=1
bUseBulletWaterDisplacements=1
fInteriorWaterReflectionThreshold=10.0000
fExteriorWaterReflectionThreshold=300.0000
uMaxInteriorWaterReflections=4
uMaxExteriorWaterReflections=2
fWaterGroupHeightRange=10.0000
fWadingWaterTextureRes=512.0000
fWadingWaterQuadSize=2048.0000
fCubeMapRefreshRate=0.0000
bForceLowDetailReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=0
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bUseCubeMapReflections=1
bUsePerWorldSpaceWaterNoise=1
bUseWaterHiRes=0
bUseWaterShader=1
bUseWater=1
fTileTextureDivisor=4.7500
fSurfaceTileSize=2048.0000
iWaterNoiseResolution=256


[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=1
fUnsupportCastLength=1.0000
fUnsupportedGravMult=4.0000
bUseUnsupportedCast=1
fInAirFallingCharGravityMult=1.3500
bUseCharRBExtrapolation=1
bHavokDebug=0
bRegisterAllVDBViewers=0
fGoodPosCastCheckDepth=0.1000
fGoodPosCheckDepth=0.1000
bUseCharacterRB=1
bAllowCharacterBumper=1
fCharControllerWarpDistSqr=6000000.0000
bWONameSync=1
bAllowDeactivationWhileWarmStarting=0
fWarmStartMaxTime=4.0000
bFindContactPointsOnAdd=0
fMaxTime=0.0167
iMinNumSubSteps=8
fTimePerSubStep=0.0080
fMaxTimeComplex=0.0333
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdateComplex=1
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdate=3
bUseWorldLock=1
bUseConstraintProjector=1
bDebugMultithreaded=0
bDisablePlayerCollision=0
fJumpAnimDelay=0.7500
bForceJumpingFromGraph=0
fQuadrupedPitchMult=10.0000
fCameraCasterFadeSittingRadius=45.0000
fTriggerEventDelayMS=500.0000
fTrapHitEventDelayMS=500.0000
iSimType=1
fRF=1000.0000
fOD=0.9000
fSE=0.3000
fSD=0.9800
fDefaultWaterfallCurrentVelocity=6.0000
bPreventHavokAddAll=0
bPreventHavokAddClutter=0
iEntityBatchRemoveRate=100
fMaxPickTimeDebugVATS=0.6000
fMaxPickTimeDebug=0.0600
fMaxPickTimeVATS=0.0300
fMaxPickTime=0.0030
bAddBipedWhenKeyframed=0
fMoveLimitMass=95.0000
[RagdollAnim]
fDetectionUpdateTimeSec=5.0000
fImpulseLimit=15.0000
fDesiredVel=1.5000
fFeedbackImpulseMult=500.0000
fFeedbackOnOffGain=0.3000
fFeedbackTimeMS=10000.0000
fFeedbackOnOffGainTimeMS=1000.0000
fSnapMaxAngularDistance=1.0000
fSnapMaxLinearDistance=0.3000
fSnapMaxAngularVelocity=0.3000
fSnapMaxLinearVelocity=3.0000
fSnapGain=0.1000
fPositionMaxAngularVelocity=18.0000
fPositionMaxLinearVelocity=14.0000
fPositionGain=0.0500
fVelocityGain=0.6000
fAccelerationGain=1.0000
fVelocityDamping=0.0000
fHierarchyGain=0.1700
fCameraDist=1000.0000
bPoseMatching=0
bRagdollFeedback=1
bLookIK=1
bGrabIK=0
bFootIK=0
bRagdollAnim=1
[FootIK]
bRigidBodyController=1
fRagdollFeedback=0.7000
fMaxFootCastMilliSec=0.6000
fMaxStepVertError=3.5000
fControllerTetherLen=6.0000
iNumFramesFootEaseOut=30
fVertErrorGain=0.5000
fPelvisOffsetDamping=0.2000
fPelvisUpDownBias=0.7500
fAnkleOffset=0.2000
fOriginalGroundHeightMS=-0.1100
bFootPlacementOn=1
fFootPlantedGain=1.0000
fFootRaisedGain=0.9000
fGroundDescendingGain=0.4000
fGroundAscendingGain=0.4000
fOnOffGain=0.5000
[RagdollFeedback]
uiFeedbackTimeout=1500
[GrabIK]
fDriveGain=0.2500
[LookIK]
fEyeIKDistanceMax=2.5000
bAdditiveHeadAnim=1
fEaseAngleShutOff=0.5000
fAngleMaxEase=90.0000
fAngleMax=2.0000
fMinTrackingDist=12.0000
fMaxTrackingDist=5000.0000
[MapMenu]
bWorldMapNoSkyDepthBlur=0
iRightStickRepeatRate=250
fWorldMapNearDepthBlurScale=4.0000
fWorldMapDepthBlurScale=0.3000
fWorldMapMaximumDepthBlur=0.4500
fWorldMapFocalDepth=45000.0000
fMapMenuOverlaySnowScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalSnowStrength=0.4000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalStrength=1.1000
sWorldMapOverlayNormalSnowTexture=Data\Textures\Terrain\WorldMapOverlaySnow_n.dds
sWorldMapOverlayNormalTexture=Data\Textures\Terrain\WorldMapOverlay_n.dds
fMapWorldTransitionHeight=10000.0000
sMapCloudNIF=Meshes\Sky\SkyrimWorldMapCloudBank.nif
sMapWorldDefaultWorldSpace=Tamriel
fMapLoopFadeTimeSeconds=1.0000
fMapLocalCursorPanSpeed=2000.0000
fMapWorldCursorMoveArea=0.9000
fGamepadCursorSensitivity=2.0000
fMaxMarkerSelectionDist=0.0030
fMapMenuNearClipPlane=128.0000
fMapMoveKeyboardSpeed=0.0200
fMapZoomMouseSpeed=2.0000
fMapLookGamepadSpeed=1.5000
fMapLookMouseSpeed=3.0000
fMapWorldHeightAdjustmentForce=4.0000
fMapWorldYawRange=80.0000
fMapWorldMaxPitch=75.0000
fMapWorldMinPitch=15.0000
fMapWorldInitialPitch=50.0000
fMapWorldMaxHeight=80000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=50000.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=2.0000
fMapWorldMaxPanSpeed=75000.0000
fMapWorldMinPanSpeed=60000.0000
fMapTransitionSpeed=0.7500
fMapLocalMinFrustumWidth=4000.0000
fMapLocalMarkerSelectionDist=0.0300
fMapLocalMousePanSpeed=20.0000
fMapLocalGamepadPanSpeed=100.0000
fMapLocalMouseZoomSpeed=0.1000
fMapLocalGamepadZoomSpeed=0.0300
uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
uLockedTerrainLOD=32
fMapLocalHeight=40000.0000
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=0
bDoRadialBlur=1
fRenderDepthMaxDepth=10000.0000
[LightingShader]
fEyeEnvmapLODEnd=0.0500
fRefractionLODFadeEnd=0.0300
fRefractionLODFadeStart=0.0250
fDecalLODFadeEnd=0.0600
fDecalLODFadeStart=0.0500
fEnvmapLODFadeEnd=0.1000
fEnvmapLODFadeStart=0.0900
fSpecularLODFadeEnd=0.1000
fSpecularLODFadeStart=0.0900
[Interface]
fInterfaceTintB=0.8824
fInterfaceTintG=0.9843
fInterfaceTintR=0.6314
bWriteTranslationFile=0
fSafeZoneYWide=15.0000
fSafeZoneXWide=15.0000
fSafeZoneY=15.0000
fSafeZoneX=15.0000
fDebugFontSize=13.0000
fGamepadCursorSpeed=11.0000
fJournalLongRepeatRate=0.2000
fJournalShortRepeatRate=0.0750
iFavoriteItemQueueSize=100
bShowHUDMessages=1
fLockpickLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fLockpickLightRadius=400.0000
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fLockpickLightZ=100.0000
fLockpickLightY=-1000.0000
fLockpickLightX=100.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2DimmerValue=1.7500
fUIRaceSexLight2Radius=1400.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fUIRaceSexLight2Z=60.5000
fUIRaceSexLight2Y=-150.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2X=0.5000
fUIRaceSexLightDimmerValue=0.6500
fUIRaceSexLightRadius=1400.0000
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fUIRaceSexLightZ=60.5000
fUIRaceSexLightY=-600.0000
fUIRaceSexLightX=0.5000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DimmerValue=0.1000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Radius=1024.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorB=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorG=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorR=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Z=-96.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Y=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3X=128.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DimmerValue=3.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Radius=1024.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorG=0.8100
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorR=0.7000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Z=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Y=-96.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2X=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightDimmerValue=1.6000
fUIPlayerSceneLightRadius=1500.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorB=0.8200
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorG=0.9600
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorR=0.9600
fUIPlayerSceneLightZ=128.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightY=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightX=-160.0000
fBookLight2DimmerValue=1.0000
fBookLight2Radius=400.0000
fBookLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fBookLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fBookLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fBookLight2Z=10.0000
fBookLight2Y=-75.0000
fBookLight2X=10.0000
fBookLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fBookLightRadius=400.0000
fBookLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fBookLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fBookLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fBookLightZ=100.0000
fBookLightY=-350.0000
fBookLightX=100.0000
fInventoryLight2DimmerValue=1.7500
fInventoryLight2Radius=0.0000
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fInventoryMenuLight2Z=100.0000
fInventoryMenuLight2Y=-350.0000
fInventoryMenuLight2X=100.0000
fInventoryLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fInventoryLightRadius=400.0000
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fInventoryMenuLightZ=100.0000
fInventoryMenuLightY=-350.0000
fInventoryMenuLightX=100.0000
fUICameraFarDistance=20480.0000
fUICameraNearDistance=15.0000
fTweenLongRepeatRate=0.2000
fTweenShortRepeatRate=0.1000
bShowTutorials=1
iSubtitleSpeakerNameColor=8947848
bShowSubtitleSpeakerName=1
fMaxSubtitleDistance=1250.0000
fSleepFaderTime=0.7000
sPosePlayerRaceSexMenu=OffsetBoundStandingPlayerInstant
fRSMLookAtOnGain=0.0600
fRSMCameraLookAtPercent=0.9550
fPlayerZoomTime=1000.0000
fPlayerRotationAngle=30.0000
fPlayerFaceEditDistance=100.0000
fPlayerBodyEditDistance=175.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomMaxFOV=95.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomMinFOV=60.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomThresholdFar=0.1000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomThresholdNear=3.5000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenPanThresholdY=0.3300
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenPanThresholdX=0.5000
sUIMistMenu_DefaultLogoCameraPath=
fUIMistMenu_DefaultLogoNIFScale=1.0000
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=0,0,0
fUIMistMenu_CameraFOV_G=75.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtZ_G=0.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtY_G=0.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtX_G=-50.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraZ_G=80.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraY_G=600.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraX_G=-50.0000
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToZoomSpeed=5.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToZoomSpeed=0.6000
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToPanSpeed=8.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToPanSpeed=1.0000
fUILogoModel_RotationPauseDuration=0.2500
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToRotateSpeed=0.4500
fUILogoModel_MouseThreshold=2.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToRotateSpeed=0.0200
fUILogoModel_AutoRotateSpeed=0.1000
fUILogoModel_FadeSecs=0.0001
fUIMistModel_FadeOutTime=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateZ_G=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateY_G=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateX_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_RotateZ_G=-180.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateZ_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateY_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateX_G=0.0000
bUserClosesLoadingMenu=0
fMenuKeyRepeatLong=0.5000
fMenuKeyRepeatShort=0.1000
fMagic3DItemPosScaleWide=1.7500
fMagic3DItemPosZWide=6.0000
fMagic3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fMagic3DItemPosXWide=22.0000
fMagic3DItemPosScale=1.8700
fMagic3DItemPosZ=8.0000
fMagic3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fMagic3DItemPosX=29.0000
fUnlockDoorDelay=1.5000
fLockRotCenterOffsetZ=3.0000
fLockRotCenterOffsetX=-14.5000
fLockCenterOffset=9.0000
fLockPositionZ=3.0000
fLockPositionYWide=-1300.0000
fLockPositionY=-1100.0000
fLockPositionX=0.0000
fLockMaxAngle=90.0000
fLockRotationSpeed=80.0000
fPickMouseRotationSpeed=15.0000
fPickRotationSpeed=400.0000
sForcedLoadScreenEditorID=
bUseAllNonDefaultLoadScreensFirst=0
fInventory3DBoundRadiusScale=12.5000
fInventory3DItemRotMouseSpeed=50.0000
fInventory3DItemRotSpeed=3.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomScale=2.2500
fInventory3DItemZoomZ=0.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomY=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomX=0.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomSpeed=1.5000
fInventory3DItemPosScaleWide=1.5000
fInventory3DItemPosZWide=12.0000
fInventory3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemPosXWide=-22.0000
fInventory3DItemPosScale=1.8700
fInventory3DItemPosZ=16.0000
fInventory3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemPosX=-29.0000
bShowInventory3D=1
bShowCrosshair=1
sCreditsFileFrench=Interface/Credits_French.txt
sCreditsFile=Interface/Credits.txt
uMaxCustomItemNameLength=32
fCrafting3DItemScaleWide=1.5000
fCrafting3DItemPosZWide=12.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosXWide=0.0000
fCrafting3DItemScale=1.8700
fCrafting3DItemPosZ=16.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosX=0.0000
fPackratRatio=340282346638528860000000000000000000000.0000
fBookXRotation=-25.0000
fBookOpenTime=1000.0000
fNoteDistance=90.0000
fBookDistance=110.0000
fBookPosWidthPercentage=0.5000
fBookPosHeightPercentage=0.4450
uTicksToWait=32
iMaxViewCasterPicksGamebryo=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksHavok=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksFuzzy=5
fLargeActivatePickLength_G=500.0000
fActivatePickLength=180.0000
fActivatePickRadius=16.0000
bUseFuzzyPicking=1
fMinSecondsForLoadFadeIn=1.5000
fFadeToBlackFadeSeconds=1.0000
[MAIN]
iLastHDRSetting=-1
sKeyboardDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Keyboard_
sMouseDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Mouse.txt
sGamepadDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Gamepad.txt
sControlsRemapFile=ControlMap_Custom.txt
sControlsDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/ControlMap.txt
fMapWorldTargetTransitionTime=0.5000
fLowPerfCombatantVoiceDistance=1000.0000
iMaxQuestObjectives=3000
iDetectionHighNumPicks=40
sSaveGameGameVersionOutdated=This save game was created on a later version of Skyrim. Please download any updates.
sSaveGameScreenshotName=BGSSaveLoadHeader_Screenshot
bUseWaterHDR=1
fQuestScriptDelayTime=5.0000
bPrimitivesOn=0
[GethitShader]
fBlurAmmount=0.5000
fBlockedTexOffset=0.0010
fHitTexOffset=0.0050
[LOD]
fLODMultTrees=0.5000
iFadeNodeMinNearDistance=500
fActorLODMax=15.0000
fActorLODMin=2.0000
fItemLODMax=15.0000
fItemLODMin=1.0000
fObjectLODMax=15.0000
fObjectLODMin=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultComplex=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultComplex=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultComplex=1.0000
fLODLandDropAmount=230.0000
bDisplayLODLand=1
fLODLandVerticalBias=0.0000
fTalkingDistance=2000.0000
fLodDistance=500.0000
fFadeOutTime=2.0000
fFadeInTime=1.2000
fFadeInThreshold=0.7000
fFadeOutThreshold=0.3000
fDistanceMultiplier=1.0000
fLODFadeOutPercent=0.6000
fLODBoundRadiusMult=10.0000
[Animation]
bUseVariableCache=1
uiMaxPermanentSetSize=5
bShouldProcessRequests=1
bRandomizeGraphSeed=1
bUseSpeedSampler=1
bAlwaysDriveRagdoll=0
bDriveRagdollWithGraph=1
bFootIK=1
fAnimInterpSlop=0.2500
fAnimInterpFarDist=800.0000
fAnimInterpNearDist=400.0000
fAnimInterpMaxTime=0.2500
fAnimInterpMinTime=0.0800
fBoneLODDistanceScale=1.0000
sHkxDBNameContextPrefix=meshes\
bSendNonVisibleBehaviorGraphsToSPU=1
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
bFootIKFeedback=1
bEnableHavokHit=0
fHavokHitImpulseMult=50.0000
uiMaxNumActorHit=5
fHavokHitTimeSec=3.0000
bInitiallyLoadAllClips=0
bApplyPitchToExtractedMotion=1
fPlayerCharacterDrawSheatheTimeout=3.0000
fPlayerCharacterAttackComboStartFraction=0.5000
fPlayerCharacterAttackIntroLength=0.0000
fPlayerCharacterPowerAttackStartTime=0.3667
iPlayerCharacterImagespaceModifierAnimCount=2
strPlayerCharacterBehavior1stPGraph=Actors\Character\_1stPerson\FirstPerson.hkx
fMountDismountTimeout=5.0000
fSpecialIdlePickTime=250.0000
fIdleChangeClearTime=1.0000
fWeaponChangeClearTime=0.5000
fMotionFeedbackMinTime=0.5000
fMotionFeedbackMinSpeed=5.0000
fMotionFeedbackMinAngleDelta=20.0000
fMotionFeedbackMinSpeedDelta=25.0000
iMinBonesToGenerateWhileSitting=5
bUseSPUGenerate=0
fMaxFrameCounterDifferenceToConsiderVisible=0.0667
uVariableCacheSize=40
bHumanoidFootIKEnable=1
bFeedbackToGraphFromCharacterController=1
bAnimInterpEnable=1
bDisplayMarkWarning=0
fMaxTimeToMarkSec=3.0000
bLoadCollatedAnimTextData=1
[MESSAGES]
bShowMissingAudioWarnings=1
bAllowFileWrite=1
bShowMissingLipWarnings=1
bSkipInitializationFlows=1
bSkipProgramFlows=1
bAllowYesToAll=1
bDisableAssertQueuing=1
bUseWindowsMessageBox=0
bBlockMessageBoxes=0
iFileLogging=0
bFaceGenWarnings=0
[Pathfinding]
fMaxHeightFromObstacleBoxToToNavmesh=-16.0000
fMaxHeightFromNavmeshToObstacleBoxBottom=128.0000
fDistFromPathForFollowingRadiusMult=2.0000
fDefaultTangentSmoothingFactor=1.0000
fDefaultPreferredFactor=0.5000
iDefaultRetryCount=3
fSmoothingStepHeight=25.0000
fMaxDistanceFromNavmeshMult=0.2500
fPOVSmootherAvoidNodeCost=7.0000
fPathToAnimLengthMaxMultiplier=2.0000
bIgnoreThresholds=0
fSlowDownMultiplier=0.5000
bFacePathVector=1
fMaxCollisionTime=1.0000
fMinCollisionTime=0.2500
bUseTweenedAnimations=1
fBackPedalAngle=160.0000
fNavmeshBoundsActorRadiusMultiplier=1.0000
fNavmeshBoundsMinTimeOfImpact=0.0333
bAvoidBoxTriggersFailure=0
fDefaultAvoidBoxAvoidNodeRadius=32.0000
bUseActorAvoidBox=1
fTweenerAnimDurationOffset=0.1000
bSlowDownForActorAvoidance=0
fAvoidNodeCost=24.0000
fAvoidNodeRadiusAdd=11.0000
fMaxTimeBlockedByActors=1.0000
iMaxActorsToAvoid=10
fAvoidanceTimeDelta=3.0000
fMaxAvoidanceRadius=512.0000
fMinAvoidanceRadius=256.0000
fMaxTimeSizeAvoidNode=1.0000
fMaxDistanceMoved=5.0000
bUseActorAvoidance=1
fTweeningMaxPercentSpeedDelta=0.2000
fDefaultStaticAvoidNodeRadius=32.0000
fDefaultAvoidNodeCost=32.0000
fAcceptableErrorRatio=0.9000
fTotalDisplacementThresholdRadiusMult=0.6600
fTotalTimePadding=0.5000
fTotalTimeThreshold=1.0000
bStaticAvoidanceTriggerMovementBlocked=0
iMaxObstacleBuildPerFrame=1
iMaxAvoidBoxCheckPerFrame=2
uiSmallNavmeshInfoPathSC=3
bUseTangentSmoothing=1
bUseAlternateSmoothingForPrime=1
bUseRayCasts=1
bUseOldPathSmoothing=0
bRebuildPathIfSmootherFailed=1
bCreateDebugInfo=0
bUsePathSmoothing=1
bUseStraightLineCheckFirst=1
fMaxFitnessMultiplier=2.0000
fWaterTriangleCrossingCostMultiplier=5.0000
fWaterTriangleCostMultiplier=4.0000
fMaxEdgeLength=512.0000
fBadTriangleMultiplier=100.0000
fAvoidPreferredTriangleCrossingMultiplier=10.0000
fAvoidPreferredTriangleMultiplier=3.0000
fPreferredTriangleMultiplier=0.0100
fPathingLargeActorRadius=80.0000
fFindMaxSpeedMinParamIncrementPercent=0.1000
iFindMaxSpeedMinIterationCount=10
fPathManagerDebugInfoWindow=1.0000
iMaxHavokRequestsPerFrame=2
iMaxQueuedPathingRequests=50
bDisableUnloadedPaths=0
bBackgroundPathing=1
fAvoidanceDistanceRadiusMult=1.0000
fMinFrictionSpeed=2.0000
fMinTimeToNextPoint=0.3000
fMinDist=50.0000
fTeleportNodeAngleTolerance=5.0000
fHeadingToPathTangentMaxAngle=15.0000
fMaxDistFromPathRadiusMult=5.0000
fMinNormalizedSpeedForSlowdown=0.7500
fRotateTowardsPathThreshold=5.0000
fShortPathRadiusMult=2.0000
fLedgeJumpHeightBuffer=16.0000
fStaticPathTangentSmoothingFactor=0.5000
fMinimalUsePathingCost=409600.0000
bWarnIfHighLevelSearchFails=0
fNodeDistanceThreshold=25.0000
fMinFailureDistance=50.0000
fWarpMaxTime=5.0000
fWarpPathOffset=100.0000
fWarpRequestActorRadius=5.0000
iWarpMaxPathFailureCount=3
bWarpOnConsecutiveFailures=1
fMinStairSpeed=80.0000
fSprintAngleToPathThreshold=5.0000
fSprintDistToPathThresholdRadiusMult=0.5000
fSprintAccelerationMult=10.0000
fAICombatTurnSpeedScale=2.5000
fAITurnSpeedScale=1.5000
fMovementBlockedTimer=0.0200
fFollowerTeleportOffsetFudge=10.0000
bUseVelocityObstacles=1
fObstacleManagerMinWidth=16.0000
fObstacleManagerMinHeight=48.0000
bCutDoors=1
fObstacleUpdateDeltaWhenUnknown=5.0000
fObstacleUpdateDeltaWhenMoving=1.0000
bBackgroundNavmeshUpdate=1
bUseTaskletsToRecomputeBounds=0
bFixNavmeshInfosOnLoad=0
iMaxPathRequestsPerFrameTracked=32
iPathRequestsAllowedPerFrame=2
[BSPathing]
fFindClosestEdgesRadius=512.0000
[BackgroundLoad]
iPostProcessTaskWarningMilliseconds=20
iPostProcessMillisecondsEditor=50
iPostProcessMillisecondsLoadingQueuedPriority=20
iPostProcessMilliseconds=5
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=0
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=0
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Controls]
bBackgroundMouse=0
fTriggerDeadzone=0.3000
fRThumbDeadzone=0.2650
fLThumbDeadzone=0.2400
fGamepadHeadingSensitivityMax=3.5500
fGamepadHeadingSensitivityMin=0.2500
fMouseHeadingSensitivityMax=0.0500
fMouseHeadingSensitivityMin=0.0100
bInvertMovementThumbstick=0
fDirectionalDeadzone=0.5000
iNumHotkeys=8
fHotKeyDelay=0.2500
fDualCastChordTime=0.0500
fPCDialogueLookStart=25.0000
fPCDialogueLookSpeed=10.0000
fLookGraphY4=0.6000
fLookGraphX4=0.9000
fLookGraphY3=0.3000
fLookGraphX3=0.8000
fLookGraphY2=0.2000
fLookGraphX2=0.6000
fLookGraphY1=0.1000
fLookGraphX1=0.4000
iNumLookGraphSettings=4
fMoveGraphY3=0.9000
fMoveGraphX3=0.9000
fMoveGraphY2=0.5000
fMoveGraphX2=0.7000
fMoveGraphY1=0.1000
fMoveGraphX1=0.2000
iNumMoveGraphSettings=3
fOutsideDialogueAngleRotationDampen=0.3300
fDialogueHardStopAngle3P=55.0000
fDialogueHardStopAngle1P=45.0000
fDialogueSoftStopAngle3P=25.0000
fDialogueSoftStopAngle1P=20.0000
fTogglePOVDelay=0.0000
fZKeyDelay=0.2000
fHorseHeadingMovementMult=0.7500
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0100
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200
fGamepadHeadingYScale=0.5000
fGamepadHeadingXScale=0.9000
fSubsequentPowerBashDelay=2.0000
fInitialPowerBashDelay=0.3000
fSubsequentPowerAttackDelay=2.0000
fInitialPowerAttackDelay=0.3000
fHeadingAxisDeadzone=0.1500
fMovementAxisDeadzone=0.1500
fMaxLookRampUpDelta=0.1300
fMaxMoveRampDownDelta=500.0000
fSprintStopThreshold=0.5000
fReverseDirThreshold=0.3000
fHorseClampAngle=10.0000
fFreezeDirectionDefaultSpeedThreshold=100.0000
fFreezeDirectionDefaultAngleThreshold=60.0000
bFreezeDirectionOnLargeDelta=1
fControllerDampenTime=0.1800
bDampenPlayerControls=1
fControllerSampleThreshold=0.1000
fControllerBufferDepth=0.1400
fPlayerThirdPersonDampenTime=0.2500
bPlayerGraphFeedback=0
fHorseControlsDampenTime=1.0000
[Fonts]
sFontConfigFile=Interface\FontConfig.txt
[Menu]
rDebugTextColor=255,251,233
iConsoleHistoryCharBufferSize=16384
rConsoleHistoryTextColor=153,153,153
iConsoleTextSize=20
rConsoleTextColor=255,255,255
iConsoleSizeScreenPercent=40
[:Controls]
fKeyboardRepeatRate=0.0500
fKeyboardRepeatDelay=0.3000
[Camera]
fTweenCamZoomSpeed=25.0000
fTweenCamZoomFOVMod=10.0000
fTweenCamRotClosingSpeed=10.0000
fTweenCamRotSpeed=4.0000
fTweenCamRotAngle=0.0500
bReturnTo1stPersonFromVanity=0
fChaseCameraMaxAngle=30.0000
fChaseCameraSpeed=10.0000
fCollisionRecoveryMinDist=4000.0000
fCollisionRecoverySpeed=3.0000
fPitchZoomOutMaxDist=100.0000
fShoulderDollySpeed=3.0000
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=-100.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=20.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0000
fOverShoulderPosZ=-10.0000
fOverShoulderPosX=30.0000
fMouseWheelZoomMinDelta=0.0050
fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=0.8000
fMouseWheelZoomIncrement=0.0750
fThumbstickZoomSpeed=0.0500
fFreeRotationSpeed=3.0000
fMinCurrentZoom=-0.2000
fVanityModeMaxDist=600.0000
fVanityModeMinDist=155.0000
fPitchZeroBlendTime=0.7500
fHorseDismountYawCorrection=0.3200
iAnimatedTransitionMillis=1000
iBleedoutTransitionMillis=500
iHorseTransitionMillis=500
fLookingSpeed=0.1000
fCharControllerCheckHeightOffset=124.0000
fCameraCasterBleedOutSize=5.0000
fCameraCasterTargetSize=20.0000
fCameraCasterSize=15.0000
bDisableAutoVanityMode=0
fAutoVanityModeDelay=120.0000
fHorseMaxUpwardPitch=25.0000
fHorseMaxAngleBeforeTurn=90.0000
fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-300.0000
fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=0.0000
fOverShoulderHorsePosX=0.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateZ=-50.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateY=50.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateX=0.0000
fWorkbenchCameraYaw=-1.0000
fWorkbenchCameraPitch=0.5000
fWorkbenchCameraZoom=100.0000
fFurnitureCameraAngle=0.3927
fFurnitureCameraZoom=250.0000
fFreeCameraTriggerDeadzone=0.1000
fFreeCameraRunSpeed=2.0000
fFreeCameraRotationSpeed=3.0000
fFreeCameraTranslationSpeed=20.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMouseMaxLag=4.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMouseFollowSpeed=15.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOffMaxSpeed=1.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOffAccel=1.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOnMaxSpeed=0.6000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOnAccel=0.5000
f1stPitchOffsetTarget=0.7500
f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.2500
fFirstPersonSittingAngleLimit=1.5708
fFirstPersonSittingRotationSpeed=0.1000
fFirstPersonDisablePOVLerpDPS=2.0000
fAutoVanityIncrement=0.0100
fDefaultAutoVanityZoom=300.0000
fActorFadeOutLimit=30.0000
[VATS]
bVatsDebug=0
fVATSKillMoveEnd=4.0000
fVatsLightColorB=1.0000
fVatsLightColorG=1.0000
fVatsLightColorR=1.0000
fVATSLightElevation=100.0000
fVATSLightDistance=100.0000
fVATSLightAngle=0.0000
fVATSLightLevelMax=40.0000
fVATSLightLevelMin=20.0000
bVATSDisable=0
fVATSFocus=3.2000
bVATSSmartCameraCheckDebug=0
[Decals]
fDebrisDecalTimer=0.0050
bBackgroundInitializeGeometryDecals=1
bAllowDecalsOnAlpha=1
bForceAllDecals=0
bSkinnedDecals=1
bDecals=1
bDecalMultithreaded=0
bDecalOcclusionQuery=1
uMaxSkinDecalPerActor=20
uMaxSkinDecals=35
[Dialogue]
fDialogueRotationPitchOffset=0.1700
fDialogueRotationSecs=1.0000
[GamePlay]
fPlayerHealthSaveOnPauseLimit=0.2500
sTrackProgressPath=\\vault2\Fallout\LevelData\
bTrackProgress=0
iActorsDismemberedPerFrame=2
fMapMarkerUpdateTime=0.0500
bAllowHavokGrabTheLiving=0
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1
bHealthBarShowing=0
bInstantLevelUp=0
fFootIKDistance=1024.0000
iDetectionPicks=21
[Pathing]
fINIDetectDoorsForPathingTime=0.5000
[Actor]
fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=4096.0000
fNotVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=2048.0000
bUseNavMeshForMovement=1
[HeadTracking]
fHeadTrackingMaxAngle=90.0000
fPathLookAtPointTime=2.0000
fMaxPathLookAtPointDist=512.0000
fMinPathLookAtPointDist=128.0000
fUpdateDelayNewTargetSecondsMax=8.0000
fUpdateDelayNewTargetSecondsMin=3.0000
fUpdateDelaySecondsMax=1.5000
fUpdateDelaySecondsMin=1.0000
iUpdateActorsPerFrame=10
bDisableHeadTracking=0
[Debug]
bDebugHorseArrows=0
bDebugFaceGenCriticalSection=0
bDebugFaceGenMultithreading=0
[CopyProtectionStrings]
sCopyProtectionMessage2=Insert the Skyrim Disc.
sCopyProtectionTitle2=Skyrim Disc Not Found
sCopyProtectionMessage=Unable to find a CD-ROM/DVD drive on this computer.
sCopyProtectionTitle=CD-ROM Drive Not Found
[SpeedTree]
fLODTreeMipMapLODBias=-0.7500
fLocalTreeMipMapLODBias=-0.2500
[CameraPath]
iTake=0
sDirectoryName=TestCameraPath
iFPS=30
sNif=Cameras\CameraTest.nif
sOffsetID=
bRecord=0
bStart=0
[SaveGame]
iAutoSaveCount=3
bDisableAutoSave=0
bDisplayMissingContentDialogue=1
bCopySaveGameToHostOrMemStick=0
bOutputSaveGameScreenshot=0
bAllowProfileTransfer=0
iSaveGameBackupCount=1
sSaveGameSafeMarkerID=1DC0A
bAllowScriptedForceSave=1
bAllowScriptedAutosave=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=0
[Clouds]
fCloudAtlasWidth=1.0000
sCloudInstanceMesh=Meshes\CloudInstance.NIF
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=1
fCameraAboveMaxHeightThreshold=2048.0000
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
bUseNewTerrainSystem=1
uDistantTreeBlockCacheSizePerCell=1
[Terrain]
fHDLODSnowThresholdAngle=87.0000
fLODSnowThresholdAngle=100.0000
[NavMeshGeneration]
bGlobalNavMeshCheckDeleteWarningTriangles=0
bGlobalNavMeshCheck=0
uNavmeshTriangleCountInteriorWarnThreshold=5000
uNavmeshTriangleCountWarnThreshold=3500
[Trees]
fUpdateBudget=1.5000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1
bForceFullDetail=0
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
[FaceGen]
uiNumActorsAllowedToMorph=10
bUseCustomizationMorphs=1
bUseRaceMorph=1
[Weather]
fSunGlareSize=600.0000
fSunBaseSize=425.0000
bFogEnabled=1
bPrecipitation=1
fAlphaReduce=1.0000
sBumpFadeColor=255,255,255,255
sLerpCloseColor=255,255,255,255
sEnvReduceColor=255,255,255,255
[Cart]
fWheelAngDamp=0.0100
fMass=130.0000
fFriction=100.0000
fGravMult=3.5000
sHarnessBoneCart=FrontHorseCarriage01
sHarnessBoneRight=HarnessRightBone
sHarnessBoneLeft=HarnessLeftBone
sHorseConnect=HorseSpine2
fPoleZOffset=-20.0000
fCartRot2=10.0000
fCartRot1=10.0000
fTetherOffsetZ=13.0000
fTetherOffsetY=163.0000
fTetherOffsetX=50.0000
fCartLimitMin=-0.7500
fCartLimitMax=0.7500
fHorsePivotZ=0.0000
fHorsePivotY=0.0000
fHorsePivotX=0.0000
fCartPivotZ=0.7000
fCartPivotY=3.0000
fCartPivotX=0.0000
fHorseOffsetZ=0.0000
fHorseOffsetY=200.0000
fHorseOffsetX=0.0000
fTipImpulse=500.0000
[Voice]
sFileTypeLTF=ltf
sFileTypeLip=lip
sFileTypeSource=wav
sFileTypeGame=wav
[TestAllCells]
bFileControllerOnRoot=1
bFileShowTextures=1
bFileShowIcons=1
bFileSkipIconChecks=0
bFileUnusedObject=0
bFileTestLoad=0
bFileNeededMessage=1
bFileGoneMessage=1
bFileCheckModelCollision=0
bFileSkipModelChecks=0
[Landscape]
sDefaultLandNormalTexture=Dirt02_N.dds
sDefaultLandDiffuseTexture=Dirt02.dds
fLandFriction=2.5000
iLandBorder2B=0
iLandBorder2G=0
iLandBorder2R=0
iLandBorder1B=0
iLandBorder1G=255
iLandBorder1R=255
bCurrentCellOnly=0
fLandTextureTilingMult=3.0000
[bLightAttenuation]
fQuadraticRadiusMult=1.0000
fLinearRadiusMult=1.0000
bOutQuadInLin=0
fConstantValue=0.0000
fQuadraticValue=16.0000
fLinearValue=3.0000
uQuadraticMethod=2
uLinearMethod=1
bUseQuadratic=1
bUseLinear=0
bUseConstant=0
[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uCityLODBudgetAdjustment=5242880
uWastelandLODBudgetAdjustment=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
fMaxMsUsagePerFrame=28.0000
fMsHavokTriCount=0.0010
fMsDecalCount=0.0010
fMsLightCount=0.0100
fMsLightExcessGeometry=0.0100
fMsWaterCount=0.1000
fMsTriangleCount=0.0001
fMsGeometryCount=0.0100
fMsEmittersCount=0.0100
fMsParticlesCount=0.0010
fMsAnimatedObjectsCount=0.0500
fMsActiveRefCount=0.0500
fMsActorRefCount=0.2450
fMsRefCount=0.0210
uHavokTriCountInterior=5000
uDecalCountInterior=500
uLightExcessGeometryInterior=5
uLightCountInterior=10
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=104857600
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterCountInterior=10
uTriangleCountInterior=100000
uGeometryCountInterior=1000
uEmittersCountInterior=50
uParticlesCountInterior=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCountInterior=50
uActiveRefCountInterior=100
uActorRefCountInterior=20
uRefCountInterior=1000
uHavokTriCount=5000
uDecalCount=500
uLightExcessGeometry=100
uLightCount=10
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=5242880
uWaterCount=10
uTriangleCount=100000
uGeometryCount=1000
uEmittersCount=50
uParticlesCount=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCount=50
uActiveRefCount=100
uActorRefCount=20
uRefCount=700
[LANGUAGE]
sSysUtil_GameContentInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_NPDRMInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsUpdating=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsConfiguring=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsReinstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsLoading=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_DirtyDisc=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_DiscEject=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataOwnershipWarning=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataInsufficientSpace=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataCreateNew=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_GameDataCorrupt=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_GameDataInsufficientSpace=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AutoSaveWarning=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_Retry=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sFailureMessage=Something is broken


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Also da sehe ich noch starken Anpassungsbedarf, sollten wir bei zeit mal durchgehen ...


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE: InI ist online; Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium*

Woran siehsten des?


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

HaHa. Ja, ich ändere es ja wieder auf meine die ich gepostet habe.  
Aber wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr sie gerne nutzen, is relativ sauber von unnützen befehlen.


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Gib ma bidde  !


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Wenn du ne gute Ini suchst, dann empfehle ich meine die ich vorher gepostet habe. Die oben is vollständig zerstört!  
Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gsthread-neue-inis-online-22.html#post3674545

@All: LoLoLoL! uGrid von 9 auf 7 bringt 10 FPS


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Achso, hia ma meine .ini ------> siehe unten

verdammt, es geht nicht...

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.11.2011 um 14:13 ----------

Jo, die hab ich schon XD ghrad eben gecheckt...läuft´gut


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Pack sie in einen Spoiler 


Edit: 

```
uGridsToLoad=5
uExterior Cell Buffer=45
```


```
uGridsToLoad=7
uExterior Cell Buffer=92
```


```
uGridsToLoad=9
uExterior Cell Buffer=117
```


```
uGridsToLoad=11
uExterior Cell Buffer=144
```
Testet mal bitte: 

```
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.0000
```
Ist realtime 

Edit: Wie funktioniert dieses, "Posting hinzugefügt" ?


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

haha lustig 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.11.2011 um 14:56 ----------

wie bekomm ich denn die bat ugrid-dingens wieder weg? am meistenstört mich die rote ladescreen, weiste !


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

@Adam
haste in deiner Skyrim.ini noch net drin:

[Water]
bReflectExplosions=1 

@SebaCl
Hast du deine alte .ini vorher gesichert? Wenn net siehts schlecht aus


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

@SebaCl: Nimm einfach wieder meine Ini.


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

jo, meine ini hab ich aber schon wieder im ordner, nur nicht install-verzeichnis sondern Dokumente... weeste!


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Was?!


----------



## SebaCl (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Leandros schrieb:


> Was?!



na unter SebaCl>Dokumente>Skyrim gibbs noch ne ini

mein game crasht jetzt jedesmal beim laden, **** ich ziehes mal neu ruff

later


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Pack in deine Dokumente meine beiden Inis eine seite zuvor. Skyrim.ini und SkyrimPrefs.ini


----------



## Adam West (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Bin grad am testen meiner ini. Mein Sys hat ganz schön zu tun. Ich kämpfe zwischen ~max. 35 außerhalb und <=25 fps in städten!


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

So siehts jetzt mit meiner .ini aus: (geniale Weitsicht )
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/12593-spiele-screenshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-382.html#post3676182  
30+fps in den Außenarealen, 40+ in städten und dungeons sinds noch mal mehr


----------



## SebaCl (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Damn Alda, kannst du vllt. mal deine ini hochladen ?
und
@Adam West (wegen meiner .ini, die wiefolgt aussieht):

[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=0
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=8
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=3000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=1e+007
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=20000
fShadowLODStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=35000
iTexMipMapMinimum=8
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1200
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1e+007
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=1e+007
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA Geforce GTX 580"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.15
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=0
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=250000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=60
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
fBlockLoadDistanceLow=50000.0000
fBlockLoadDistance=125000.0000
fHighBlockLoadDistanceLow=20000.0000

bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0
fMapMenuOverlaySnowScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayScale=0.0000 
fBookOpenTime=50.0000
sIntroSequence=
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000
bDo30VFog=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bAllow20HairShader=1
fGrassFadeRange=3000.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=6500.0000
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bForceFullDetail=1
[MapMenu]
uLockedObjectMapLOD=1
uLockedTerrainLOD=1
bWorldMapNoSkyDepthBlur=1
fWorldMapNearDepthBlurScale=0
fWorldMapDepthBlurScale=0
fWorldMapMaximumDepthBlur=0
fMapWorldMaxPitch=360.0000
fMapWorldMinPitch=0.0000
fMapWorldYawRange=3600.0000
fMapWorldTransitionHeight=130000.0000
fMapWorldMaxHeight=130000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=130.0000
fMapWorldCursorMoveArea=0.9000
fMapWorldHeightAdjustmentForce=100.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=0.0500
fMapLookMouseSpeed=3.0000
fMapMoveKeyboardSpeed=0.0005
fMapZoomMouseSpeed=5.0000
sMapCloudNIF=0

...da kann man aber bestimmt noch was enhancen, oder!? :3


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Poste mal deine aktuelle ini. Muss mal 1-2 werte vergleichen@ legacyy.
was hast als fps im schnitt.

Ich gab seit fester hässliche Ruckler 
Bei guten 40-45 fps...


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Skyrim.ini :


Spoiler



[General]
uGridsToLoad=9
sLanguage=GERMAN
iNumHWThreads=8

uExterior Cell Buffer=117
uInterior Cell Buffer=6
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=6000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=6000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.0000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
bGrassPointLighting=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxMemoryPageSize=8192
iMinMemoryPageSize=6144
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
[Interface]
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=255,255,255
[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=0
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
[Controls]
bMouseAcceleration=0
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=8


Skyrimprefs.ini :



Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=72
uInterior Cell Buffer=6
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=6000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=6000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1999999.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=19999998.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=3000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=4500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=19999998.0000
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.10
iShadowMaskQuarter=3
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=8s
fShadowDistance=3000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1200
iMultiSample=4
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=0
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=3
fDecalLOD2=1000.0000
fDecalLOD1=500.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=400.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=10
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4096.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=5688.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=28000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=28000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=14000.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=0
bDoDepthOfField=1

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Launcher]

bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1

[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.5000
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=
uID7=
fVal6=
uID6=
fVal5=
uID5=
fVal4=
uID4=
fVal3=
uID3=
fVal2=
uID2=
fVal1=
uID1=
fVal0=
uID0=

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=80


Zu den FPS: Hab meine 580 wie immer auf 920/1840/2150MHz übertaktet und dann getestet:
In den Städten waren es meistens 45+fps und in den Außenarealen ca. 25+fps

Ich stell das heute mal auf ugridstoload 7 über dieses txt dingens zurück. Mit 9 laggt das manchmal echt übel und ich hatte schon fps drops auf 16


----------



## Adam West (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Alter legacyy, sieht fett aus bei dir.  Kann ich mit meinem sys nicht machen. zu low mit p2 940 und hd 5850!


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Welche .ini-dateien sind denn eigentlich die richtigen? ich hab welche in C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\My Games\Skyrim und auch im Ordner D:\Program Files\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim.


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Die unter MyGames müssen bearbeitet/ersetzt werden. Keine Ahnung was die anderen überhaupt machen^^


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Die anderen sind die Presets für die Einstellungen im Grafikmenü vom Skyrim Launcher.


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Das heißt, wenn ich über den Launcher starte, greifen dann diese?


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Nein, wenn du im Launcher die voreingestellten Settings auswählst, kopiert er die Werte dann in deine Ini.
Das sind im Grunde Standart-Vorlagen.


----------



## Koloss (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

So, habe jetzt mal in etwa  Legacyys Inis übernommen. Sieht genial aus. Jetzt habe ich aber häufiger kleinere Fehler in der Darstellung. So sehe ich z.B. einmal Laub, und nach einer minimalen Mausbewegung ist es weg. Was läuft da falsch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebaCl (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Dito...
Ich probier das gleich mal bei mir aus.
Dank dir erstmal!
Grüße

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 26.11.2011 um 14:23 ----------




Leandros schrieb:


> Die anderen sind die Presets für die Einstellungen im Grafikmenü vom Skyrim Launcher.



Ahaaaa, endlich Erleuchtung


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du im Launcher die voreingestellten Settings auswählst, kopiert er die Werte dann in deine Ini.
> Das sind im Grunde Standart-Vorlagen.



Also rühr ich den Launcher am besten nicht mehr an nach nem .ini-Tweak?


----------



## SebaCl (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Klingt als wäre des bessa 

Ich hab mal ein Problem! Ich hab mir den Moon Tweek Mod aus dem Nexus geladen, die .esp Dateien scheinen aber nix zu bewirken, zumindest kann ich im Launcher keine Datendateien auswählen, ist stets grau hinterlegt!?
Jemand nen Plan
Thx im Vorraus 

Bin mal in Himmelsrand unterwegs...ich lechze nach Gemetzel!


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich würde einfach einen SChreibschutz reinmachen, wenn es dir gefällt!
Dann kannst du das SPiel starten wie du willst


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

@SebaCL: Einfach in der ini einen kleinen Befehl hinzufügen. 


```
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
```


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Leandros schrieb:


> @SebaCL: Einfach in der ini einen kleinen Befehl hinzufügen.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Jo, damit muss man die Mod-datein nicht mehr über den Launcher aktivieren.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Doch, muss man dann immer noch. Das Bewirkt nur, das der punkt "Datendateien" (was für ne Scheiss lokalisierung ) nicht ausgegraut ist bzw es erlaubt ist Mods zu Installieren. 
Alternativ (!) kann man die Mods dann über die mods.txt aktivieren.


----------



## Adam West (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hab jetzt mal den "better performance patch" und den 4GB patch installiert. Das game läuft sogar mit euren inis klasse bei mir. performance patch ftw


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Den gibts nur für Nvidias oder?


----------



## SebaCl (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Cool, danke an alle!
Hoff nur das es funzt... ich probier mal.


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Kann den Performance Patch nochmal einer posten? Ich finde ihn nicht mehr


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

SKYRIM ENHANCED SHADERS at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community <- Performance Patch mit zusätzlicher Grafischer verschönerung.
http://enbdev.com/enbseries_skyrim_v0092patch5.zip


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Sicher das das der gemeinte ist, der zieht bei mir nämlich auch an der leistung, wenn auch nur gering^^


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...der-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods-17.html#post3668865
da ist der irgendwo dabei


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

Den Performance Patch gibt's nicht mehr. War eh nur ENB mit nem anderen Schriftzug...


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Der Performance Patch hat mir jedenfalls mehr geholfen als die "sogenannten" ENB Versionen. Da wurde außerdem einiges am Quellcode geändert.


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hast du ihn noch zum Hochladen?

oder Adam vll? 
Wenn du ihn eh gerad nutzt ^^

Edit: Wo wir gerade dabei sind; wieviel Speicher nutzt euer Skyrim, meines nicht mehr als 1,1 egal wie ich es versuche


----------



## Adam West (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Download skyrim performance mod

hier isser^^ hat mir schönen fps boost gebracht. Gibts für NV und ATI!


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hier isser: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2843058/d3d9.dll_NOT.enb.fix

Softonic is ne abzocker Seite 

Edit: Auf Curse isser noch: http://www.curse.com/mods/skyrim/skyrim-better-performance


----------



## SebaCl (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Adam West schrieb:


> Download skyrim performance mod
> 
> hier isser^^ hat mir schönen fps boost gebracht. Gibts für NV und ATI!


 
Cool thx


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ähmmm hättet ihr mal in meinen Link geschaut, da war er auch dabei  Mein Skyrim hat auch schon bis zu 1,6GB benutzt^^

Meine ini funzt ohne Abstürze, jetzt kackt meine PC alle paar Stunden ab, Bild freeze und Neustart.... 
Montag erst ma neue Festplatte kaufen und Windoof neu draufmachen -.-'


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich habs eh als erstes gepostet. 

Viel Spass beim Festplatten kauf. Grad nicht der beste Zeitpunkt ...


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ojeh, haste 200 auf der hohen Kante?


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Gab ja diese Woche Weihnachtsgeld 
Hab mir auch so gedacht, warum gerafe JETZT?? Kann dan net 2 Monate warten, bis die Preise wieder fallen, aber neeiiiiin ich muss ja immer so n pech haben -.-'


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Schau doch ma auf Ebay rum. Oder hier im Forum.


----------



## Adam West (26. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Grad zu Weihnachten wird doch alles teurer. Genau deswegen würde ich bis NACH Weihnachten warten! Wenn dann richtig, glei ne ssd^^


----------



## SebaCl (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hatte dann übrigens bemerkt das ich den schonmal von skyrimnexus.com gesaugt hatte:

aber durch postprocess_injector und Vanilla_Enhanced-Modi eh schon ausgetauscht, tja :3


----------



## cap82 (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Könnt ihr mit dem Performance Patch auch nicht mehr den Afterburner zum Monitoring verwenden?


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich nutze Afterburner nicht, aber es ja. Steht auf jeden fall in der Readme, das manche OSD's nicht mehr Funktionieren. Normalerweise heißt die Readme nicht ohne grund so


----------



## cap82 (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Never read the f****n manual...


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

HeHe.


----------



## SamLombardo (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Der Performance Patch hat mir jedenfalls mehr geholfen als die "sogenannten" ENB Versionen. Da wurde außerdem einiges am Quellcode geändert.


 
Hat denn der Performance Patch irgendwelche optischen Nachteile? Ich meine, irgendwo muss die zusätzliche Performance ja herkommen....was wird denn da verändert?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 27.11.2011 um 10:22 ----------




Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Jo, damit muss man die Mod-datein nicht mehr über den Launcher aktivieren.


 
Und gleich noch ne frage:

Wo muss man den mods im Launcher aktivieren? Ich dachte , es reicht, wenn man die "Textures" Ordner ins Data Verzeichnis kopiert.... Muss da zusätzlich noch was aktiviert werden?

Danke, Sam


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Texturen Mods muss man nicht Aktivieren, es ging um esp Mods. 

Der Patch macht keine Nachteile in der Optik, das ist eine optimierte dll für direct3D.


----------



## SebaCl (27. November 2011)

cap82 schrieb:
			
		

> never read the f****n manual...:d



xd ...

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 27.11.2011 um 14:44 ----------

Wo muss man den mods im Launcher aktivieren? Ich dachte , es reicht, wenn man die "Textures" Ordner ins Data Verzeichnis kopiert.... Muss da zusätzlich noch was aktiviert werden?

Danke, Sam[/QUOTE]

Wenn du Mods benutzen willst, wie z.B. Moon Tweek oder den Enhanced Blood Mod, die übrigens im .esp-Format vorliegen (wie Legacyy oder Leandros bereits erwähnte, weiß nich mehr wer von beiden sry ) musst du, nachdem du die Dateien in den Data-Ordner kopiert hast danach den Skyrim-Launcher und da Datendateien auswählen und den oder die () Mod auswählen die du willscht und dann des Game starten!
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## SamLombardo (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Leandros schrieb:


> Texturen Mods muss man nicht Aktivieren, es ging um esp Mods.
> 
> Der Patch macht keine Nachteile in der Optik, das ist eine optimierte dll für direct3D.


 Danke (auch an SebaCI)


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



SebaCl schrieb:


> Wenn du Mods benutzen willst, wie z.B. Moon Tweek oder den Enhanced Blood Mod, die übrigens im .esp-Format vorliegen (wie Legacyy oder Leandros bereits erwähnte, weiß nich mehr wer von beiden sry ) musst du, nachdem du die Dateien in den Data-Ordner kopiert hast danach den Skyrim-Launcher und da Datendateien auswählen und den oder die () Mod auswählen die du willscht und dann des Game starten!
> Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


 
*Hust* Hab ich oben schon geschrieben *Hust*


----------



## SamLombardo (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Nochmal ne frage zur Performance Mod: In der Installaltiosanleitung steht, dass die d3d9.dll ins Hauptverzeichnis kopiert werden soll, und man von der Original d3d9.dll eine Sicherheitskopie machen soll. Nur ist diese bei mir nicht da! Im Skyrim Hauptverzeichnis habe ich keine d3d9.dll. Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Da muss zwingend keine sein. Ist wurst. Einfach rein, dann isser an. 

Bei mir war auch keine da. Liegt aber daran, dass für AMD Karten die d3d9.dll im Treiber integriert ist. Die im Spielverzeichnis überschreibt (nur für das Spiel) die im Treiber. Wenn du sie löschst, nutzt dein Treiber wieder die Originale außem Treiber. 
Deswegen gibt sie auch leistung, weil sie für Skyrim ausgelegt ist, die im Treiber für theoretisch alle Spiele. Nutz die Skyrim .dll mal mit anderen Spielen, wirst überwiegend Performance Loss bemerken.


----------



## SamLombardo (27. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ah. Vielen Dank


----------



## SebaCl (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

aha, muss ich glei ma ausprobieren 

schönen wochenanfang wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

Wochenanfang ist *******!


----------



## Adam West (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ja so ist das 

Werd demnächst mal ein paar texture packs installieren und dann mal gucken, wies aussieht! der Thread hier ist noch lange nicht vorbei


----------



## plaGGy (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

So, hab mich nun mal in meiner Ini auf die wichtigsten Sachen beschränkt, der Rest kommt aus den Settings, läuft bis auf wenige nachladerckler gut, allerdings habe ich 1 Problem...
Ich bekomme diese Screen-Splattering mit Blut nicht weg und das nervt mich wie die Hölle...
Ich hab schon den Befehl drinnen den ich hier mal gelesen haben aber es tut sich rein garnichts


----------



## Legacyy (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Wochenanfang -.-' 
@Adam
hab schon viele drauf, sieht echt viel besser damit aus  (kann ja meine bisherigen Texturmods mal packen)

@plaGGy
[Screen]
ScreenBloodSplatte (oder so^^)= 0

muss doch ganz am Ende in die SkyrimPRefs.ini eingefügt werden. 
Hab da außerdem noch ne Texturdatei für, die leer ist. Kann die heut abend ja mal hochladen 

OT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Izmir Übel


----------



## SebaCl (28. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so ist das
> 
> Werd demnächst mal ein paar texture packs installieren und dann mal gucken, wies aussieht! der Thread hier ist noch lange nicht vorbei



Freut mich zu hören...!!!
Ich verliere langsam den Überblick über alle Mods und Neueinträge in meiner .ini! 
Muss ich nachher erstmal ordnen bzw. mir überhaupt mal nen Überblick verschaffen 
Kann's kaum mehr abwarten...waaaah

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 28.11.2011 um 13:20 ----------




			
				plaGGy schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mich nun mal in meiner Ini auf die wichtigsten Sachen beschränkt, der Rest kommt aus den Settings, läuft bis auf wenige nachladerckler gut, allerdings habe ich 1 Problem...
> Ich bekomme diese Screen-Splattering mit Blut nicht weg und das nervt mich wie die Hölle...
> Ich hab schon den Befehl drinnen den ich hier mal gelesen haben aber es tut sich rein garnichts



Entschuldige bitte dass ich des sag aber bist du dir sicher dass du die richtige .ini verändert hast!?
Ich hatte nämlich anfänglich den Fehler gemacht und die inkorrekte .ini gechanged und da hat sich bei mir goanüx verändert in Richtung GFX!


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



plaGGy schrieb:


> So, hab mich nun mal in meiner Ini auf die wichtigsten Sachen beschränkt, der Rest kommt aus den Settings, läuft bis auf wenige nachladerckler gut, allerdings habe ich 1 Problem...
> Ich bekomme diese Screen-Splattering mit Blut nicht weg und das nervt mich wie die Hölle...
> Ich hab schon den Befehl drinnen den ich hier mal gelesen haben aber es tut sich rein garnichts


 
[ScreenSplatter] 
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0


----------



## plaGGy (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hm, ich habs glaube sogar in beiden Inis im "My Games" Order stehen, also sollte es schon funktionieren, aber vllhabe ich auch nene falschen Befehl drinnen. mal gucken. dann nehme ich den mal so wie er hier steht.

Hat eienr erfahrung, ob die Überschrift was ausmacht?
oder ist egal wo in der Ini das steht?


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

die überschrift macht was aus


----------



## SebaCl (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

sehe ich ähnlich


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich brauchs nicht raten, ich weiss es


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Die Überschrift ist entscheidend! 

Schon den neuen Nvidia-Betatreiber 290.36 getestet?
Der bringt endlich Ambient-occlusion in Skyrim, ohne gebastel...

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## BaSeMaN (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hallo!
Ich verfolge das Thema schon eine zeit lang und jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen ob ihr vielleicht mal zusammen fassen könntet
welche befehle unter welche "Überschrift" müssen damit alles ordnungsgemäß funktioniert?


grüße


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Guck dir unsere INIs an und guck welchen Punkt du übernehmen möchtest und unter welcher Überschrift der steht.


----------



## SebaCl (29. November 2011)

Kurz und bündig :3...man sollte es aber verstehen 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 29.11.2011 um 10:20 ----------




			
				Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Überschrift ist entscheidend!
> 
> Schon den neuen Nvidia-Betatreiber 290.36 getestet?
> Der bringt endlich Ambient-occlusion in Skyrim, ohne gebastel...
> ...



Ich bin von NV auf AMD gewechselt vor 2 Wochen und eigtl. Recht zufrieden,
Bis auf die Noiseentwicklung... Klingt als wenn ein HS in meim Zimmer startet XD----> bin aber zum Glück schon halb schwerhörig


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Mir scheint das der Treiber etwas an den Max-FPS zieht, allerdings kommen mir die Dropps weniger häufig vor.
Aber so richtig bemerkbar hat es sich noch nicht gemacht, vll 2-3 FPS.
AO hab ich standartmäßig atm aus.

Btw: Ich habs nun mit den Überschriften versucht, aber es scheint sich mit dem Splatter nicht viel zu tun


----------



## SebaCl (29. November 2011)

Und wenn das in der Ini einfach als letztes setzt, also praktisch anhängst?
Ich muss das nachher auch selbst mal ausprobieren ob ich das hinbekomme!


----------



## Legacyy (29. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

@plaGGY
echt net?? Ich guck heut abend mal bei mir nach... hab den Befehl in meiner Config vor 4-5 Seiten gar net drin 

Hab mal den neuen Treiber getestet.. irgendwie verträgt der sich net mit  meinem Bildschirm. Sieht richtig schlimm aus  Screenshots sind  aber normal  Irgendwas an der Monitoreinstellung ist da komisch  Hab jetzt wieder den letzten WHQL drauf


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ja da hab ich auch schn überall gesucht


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



SebaCl schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig :3...man sollte es aber verstehen
> 
> ---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 29.11.2011 um 10:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Zeit für einen besseren Kühler! 



plaGGy schrieb:


> Mir scheint das der Treiber etwas an den Max-FPS zieht, allerdings kommen mir die Dropps weniger häufig vor.
> Aber so richtig bemerkbar hat es sich noch nicht gemacht, vll 2-3 FPS.
> AO hab ich standartmäßig atm aus.
> 
> Btw: Ich habs nun mit den Überschriften versucht, aber es scheint sich mit dem Splatter nicht viel zu tun



Ja, also Framedrops habe ich eigentlich keine mehr, bin recht zufrieden.
Die Max-Frames reissen auch nicht mehr so dramatisch aus.
Ansonsten hast du Recht, etwa 3-4 Frames mehr.


----------



## Legacyy (29. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-383.html#post3688743
Bilder Update meiner .ini  (16fps trotz meiner Hardware in Blackreach )


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-383.html#post3688743
> Bilder Update meiner .ini  (16fps trotz meiner Hardware in Blackreach )


 
HaHa, sag ich ja. Hab da auch nur 10 FPS


----------



## kbyte (29. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Muss wenn dann aber an euren ugrid-Änderungen liegen - ich hab' mit "normalen" ini-Tweaks da gar keine Einbrüche...

Edit: Ja gut, gar keine ist etwas hochgegriffen... bin da gerad' erst angekommen.^^


----------



## SebaCl (30. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-383.html#post3688743
> Bilder Update meiner .ini  (16fps trotz meiner Hardware in Blackreach )



Mein Gott...
hast du aber ein paar goile Screens dabei!
Resp.


----------



## plaGGy (30. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-383.html#post3688743
> Bilder Update meiner .ini  (16fps trotz meiner Hardware in Blackreach )



Muss auch mal ein paar Bilder machen, hatte schon einige WTF-Momente ingame 
Derzeit läufts auch ganz passabel bei mir. Mal sehen was der Patch bringt und was mit SGSSAA an Leistung frisst, wenn ich es reinschalte.
Was haste asl Ugrid drinnen?


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2011)

Zum Screenshot machen tm und tsl in Konsole.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

@SebaCL
Danke 

@plaGGy
hab ugrids 7 drin. Sind mittlerweile schon über 100 Screens geworden, aber keine Lust alle zu posten 

@Leandros
was bringt denn tsl ?
Ich benutz immer tfc für freie Kamera und ein größeres fov (das Blackreach Bild hatte glaub ich 120)


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2011)

Is no Clip. Aber tfc geht auch und macht fast das selbe.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ach soo 
Damit komm ich ja dann auch nach Tamriel und Morrowind 
Mal gucken wie es da jetzt aussieht


----------



## SebaCl (30. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Moin ppl,
ich hab da mal ne Fräge, die vllt. nicht unbedingt hiaher passt:

Wie mach ichn No Clip Modus an ingame? Will Cyrodiil und Morrowind mal erkunden gehen...

pls hlp n thx im vorraus

P.S.: @Legacyy: hmm ugridstoload 7 also... müsste ich wahrscheinlich auchmal probieren, bin aber eigtl. zufrieden wies derzeit aussieht, nur ein paar texture-mods noch hier und da, dann passts

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 30.11.2011 um 15:48 ----------

Okay XD...ich war zu langsam...also bloß tsl oder tfc in der konsole, an der ini nix machen?!


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2011)

Tcl in Konsole. Mehr nicht.

Steht übrigens für ToggleClipMode.


----------



## Koloss (30. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hilfe! Wie bekomme ich die uGrids wieder weg? Im Moment sind die uGrids nur noch instabil. 
Wenn ich aber meine alten Inis wieder nutze, sind alle neuen Speicherstände kaum noch nutzbar. Dauernd kackt das Spiel ab. 

Selbst die netten Ini auf den ersten Seiten gehen nicht mehr. Wenn ich die Inis lösche und die Originale wiederhergestellt sind, geht auch nx mehr. Was tun?

Häufig bleibt der auch im Ladescreen hängen...


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich hab da nen Tut zu gepostet. Lesen bildet. 

Guck ma wie Nett ich bin, habs dir sogar rausgesucht! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gsthread-neue-inis-online-15.html#post3671457


----------



## Adam West (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Eey, nich so fies Leandros


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hat einer erfahrungen mit 1.2?
Mehr FPS, weniger FPS?
Oder hab ich mir wieder meine Ini zerschossen (hab doch garnichts mehr geändert )?


----------



## Leandros (1. Dezember 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Eey, nich so fies Leandros



HeHe.


----------



## Koloss (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab da nen Tut zu gepostet. Lesen bildet.
> 
> Guck ma wie Nett ich bin, habs dir sogar rausgesucht! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gsthread-neue-inis-online-15.html#post3671457


 
Du Held! Lesen kann ich aber schon und auch Dein toller Eintrag ging nicht an mir vorbei. Wie Du aber wahrscheinlich selber nachgelesen hast steht da nicht, wie ich das Zeug (uGrid) ganz rausschmeiße. Ich kann da nur lesen, wie man von u Grid11 auf 7 bzw. 9... umstellt! Und nu? 

Dennoch danke


----------



## Leandros (1. Dezember 2011)

uGrid 5 ist Standard. Ich schreibe dir nachher das Skript.


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Wenn du einmal umgestellt haben solltest, ingame, und gespeichert hast, ist mit den alten Inis idR wieder alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Koloss (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

So, habe es jetzt auf uGrid7 laufen. Teste nun erstmal...


----------



## LordCama (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

ich weiss nicht wie es  bei euch ist, aber vor 2 std hat mir steam für skyrim was runtergeladen.  bis jetzt habe ich nur herausgefunden das sich die drei dateien verändert haben: (achtung, die ersten beiden spoiler sind sehr lang)

Skyrim.ini


Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=144
iIntroSequencePriority=3
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
iHWThread6=5
iHWThread5=5
iHWThread4=5
iHWThread3=4
iHWThread2=4
iHWThread1=4
bWarnOnMaterialCollisions=0
iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
bDirectionalMaterial=1
bTintMipMaps=0
fBSTaskTime=2.0000
fLoadGameFadeSecs=1.0000
fFastTravelFadeSecs=0.5000
uMainMenuMusicAttnmB=1200
uMainMenuMusicFadeTimeMS=1500
sMainMenuMusic=\Data\Music\Special\MUS_MainTheme.xwm
sCharGenQuest=0003372b
bDebugSpectatorThreats=0
bRunMiddleLowLevelProcess=1
bTaskletActorSceneGraphUpdates=1
bParallelAnimUpdate=0
fProcessListsUpdateHighFrameRate=30.0000
fProcessListsUpdateLowFrameRate=10.0000
fProcessListsUpdateTimeMin=0.5000
fProcessListsUpdateTimeMax=5.0000
iLowProcessingMilliseconds=2
bShowGunTarget=0
fEncumberedReminderTimer=30.0000
bBorderRegionsEnabled=1
fBetaDeferredKillTimer=15.0000
bMultiThreadMovement=1
iAIThread2HWThread=5
iAIThread1HWThread=3
bUseMovementBlockedPackage=0
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=0
bTaskletCellTransformsUpdate=1
iNumBitsForFullySeen=248
bShowCheckMemoryOutput=0
bPreCullActors=1
bUseHardDriveCache=0
bEnableBoundingVolumeOcclusion=1
bDisplayBoundingVolumes=0
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bChangeTimeMultSlowly=1
iFPSClamp=0
bRunVTuneTest=0
sStartingCellY=
sStartingCellX=
sStartingWorld=
bUseMyGamesDirectory=1
sStartingCell=
sTestFile10=
sTestFile9=
sTestFile8=
sTestFile7=
sTestFile6=
sTestFile5=
sTestFile4=
sTestFile3=
sTestFile2=
sTestFile1=Skyrim.ESM
sUnessentialFileCacheList=
sEssentialFileCacheList=
bEnableFileCaching=0
bCRTMemoryChecks=0
bAlwaysActive=0
sIntroMovie=
sMainMenuMovieIntro=
sIntroSequence=BGS_LOGO.BIK
fCloakEffectUpdateInterval=0.5000
fStoryTellerQuestFindTime=2.0000
iUpdateDetectionsAllowedPerFrame=100
iEnumRefsAllowedPerFrame=1
bFacegenDisableMorphs=0
bUseEyeEnvMapping=1
bUseFaceGenPreprocessedHeads=1
bFaceMipMaps=1
bHealthRegenFromRacePlayerOnly=1
bDisableGearedUp=1
bCheckCellOffsetsOnInit=0
bExternalLODDataFiles=1
bDefaultCOCPlacement=0
fFlickeringLightDistance=1024.0000
bUseMultibounds=1
fNormalDoorFadeSecs=0.4000
fNormalDoorFadeWait=0.0100
fAutoDoorFadeSecs=0.5000
bCalculateArmorMeshAndTextureFileCounts=1
uGridsToLoad=11
bUseBodyMorphs=1
bReconstructIDTags=0
bKeepILStringBlocksLoaded=1
bKeepDLStringBlocksLoaded=0
bUseOptimizedTextureLoading=1
bWarnOnMissingFileEntry=0
bBackgroundLoadVMData=0
bFixAIPackagesOnLoad=0
bAnimateDoorPhysics=0
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=40.0000
bKeepPluginWhenMerging=0
bCreate Maps Enable=0
sLocalSavePath=Saves\
sLocalMasterPath=Data\
bDisableDuplicateReferenceCheck=1
iLargeIntRefCount=1000
bQueueWarnings=0
bCheckPurgedTextureList=0
bShowLoadingAreaMessage=0
iNumHWThreads=4
uInterior Cell Buffer=3
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0000
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0000
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000
iShaderPackageMemoryCap=409600
bCompileOnRender=1
bSimpleLighting=0
fMipBias=0.0000
bDoTestHDR=0
iTrilinearThreshold=3
bImageSpaceEffects=1
bDo30VFog=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
fShadowFadeTime=1.0000
iPresentInterval=1
bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=1
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart4=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart3=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart2=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart1=0
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=1
bShadowsOnGrass=0
bActorSelfShadowing=0
fLandLOFadeSeconds=15.0000
fLODNoiseMipBias=0.0000
bLODNoiseAniso=1
bMTRendering=0
fSkinnedDecalLOD2=800.0000
fSkinnedDecalLOD1=500.0000
fSkinnedDecalLOD0=300.0000
fDecalLOD0=800.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD2=800.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD1=500.0000
fEnvMapLOD2=1800.0000
fEnvMapLOD1=1500.0000
fSpecularLODMinStartFade=200.0000
fSpecularLODRange=300.0000
fSpecularLODDefaultStartFade=500.0000
fShadowLODMinStartFade=100.0000
fShadowLODRange=200.0000
fShadowLODDefaultStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODMinStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODRange=500.0000
fLightLODDefaultStartFade=1000.0000
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=0
bReportBadTangentSpace=0
bStaticMenuBackground=1
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=0
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bForceMultiPass=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
iNPatchNOrder=0
iNPatchPOrder=0
iNPatches=0
iLocation Y=5
iLocation X=5
bIgnoreResolutionCheck=0
iAdapter=0
fMeshLODFadeTime=1.0000
iAutoViewMinDistance=2000
iAutoViewHiFrameRate=40
iAutoViewLowFrameRate=20
bAutoViewDistance=0
fDefault1stPersonFOV=65.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=65.0000
fDefaultFOV=65.0000
fNear1stPersonDistance=5.0000
fNearDistance=15.0000
fNoLODFarDistancePct=1.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMax=10240.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMin=100.0000
iDebugTextLeftRightOffset=10
iDebugTextTopBottomOffset=20
fGammaMax=0.6000
fGammaMin=1.4000
fLowHealthIModStrengthMax=1.5000
fLowHealthIModStrengthMin=0.8000
fLowHealthIModInterval=2.0000
bLowHealthIModEnabled=1
sScreenShotBaseName=ScreenShot
bLoadMarkers=1
bShowMarkers=0
fScopeScissorAmount=0.3000
bUseSunbeams=0
bShowMenuTextureUse=1
iDebugTextSubPage=0
sDebugText=VATS
fLinePrimitiveWidth=8.0000
fDecalLifetime=30.0000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0000
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0000
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0000
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0000
fNonDialogVoiceDuckingFadeIn=1.0000
fNonDialogVoiceDuckingFadeOut=1.5000
fNonDialogVoiceDucking=9.0000
sDeathCameraEffect=MAGShoutSlowTimeActiveLP
fHardLandingDamageThreshold=500.0000
uAsyncReadPriorityThreshold=64
uStreamingThreshold=4194304
sMissingAssetSoundFile=
uiMaxAudioCacheSize=2097152
uiInitialCacheSize=1048576
uiAudioHWThread=2
fDefaultMasterVolume=1.0000
uMaxSizeForCachedSound=262144
bEnableAudioCache=1
bEnableAudio=1
sAudioAPI=XAudio2
fCollisionSoundHeavyThreshold=160.0000
iCollisionSoundTimeDelta=150
uAudioThreadSleepTimeGameMode=33
uAudioThreadSleepTimeMenuMode=1
fHighlightSpeechOverlap=0.5000
fMaxHighlightRadius=250.0000
iHighlightSpeechOverlap=500
fNonHighlightSpeechAtten=12.0000
fReverbTransitionTime=0.5000
fRegionLoopFadeOutTime=8.0000
fRegionLoopFadeInTime=6.0000
fASFadeOutTime=8.0000
fASFadeInTime=3.0000
uRegionSoundsAllowedPerUpdate=1
fRegionSoundPlacementZOffset=256.0000
fRegionSoundPlacementRandomOffset=650.0000
fRegionRandomSoundPlacementBase=100.0000
fAudioRumblePowerAttackAdj=0.1500
fAudioRumbleBigExponent=0.5000
fAudioRumbleSmallExponent=0.4000
uWaterAudioAmbientAttenuation=2200
uWaterAudioAxisSamplePoints=8
uWaterAudioSamplePointsToUse=8
fWaterAudioFadeOutSeconds=5.0000
fWaterAudioFadeInSeconds=3.0000
fMinSoundVel=60.0000
fMusicFinaleCrossFadeTimeOut=6.0000
fMusicFinaleCrossFadeTimeIn=3.0000
fDialogueHeadYawExaggeration=2.0000
fDialogueHeadRollExaggeration=2.0000
fDialogueHeadPitchExaggeration=2.0000

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
fTexturePctThreshold=0.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=2
fWaveOffsetRange=1.7500
bGenerateGrassDataFiles=0
iGrassCellRadius=2
fGrassWindMagnitudeMin=5.0000
fGrassWindMagnitudeMax=125.0000
iMinGrassSize=20
bGrassPointLighting=0
fGrassFadeRange=1000.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=3500.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
sMasterMismatchWarning=One of the files that "%s" is dependent on has changed since the last save.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
bInvalidateOlderFiles=1
sInvalidationFile=ArchiveInvalidation.txt
iRetainFilenameOffsetTable=1
iRetainFilenameStringTable=1
iRetainDirectoryStringTable=1
bCheckRuntimeCollisions=0
sResourceArchiveRetainFileNameList=
sResourcePrefixList=TEXTURES\, MESHES\, FACEGEN\, INTERFACE\ , MUSIC\, SOUND\, SCRIPTS\, MAXHEIGHTS\, VIS\, GRASS\, STRINGS\
sArchiveList=Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Voices.bsa
bUseArchives=1
bTrackFileLoading=0

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0000
bCombatPathSprinting=1
bCombatPathSmoothing=1
fDebugCombatProjectileLOSTime=5.0000
bDebugCombatProjectileLOS=0
fDebugCombatTextSize=0.5000
bDebugCombatTextColorDark=0
bDebugCombatThreats=0
bEncounterZoneTargetRestrict=1
bDebugCombatTargetLocations=0
bDebugCombat=0
bDebugCombatDetection=0
bDebugCombatSearch=0
bDebugCombatGroups2=0
bDebugCombatGroups=0
bDisableCombatDialogue=0
bDebugCombatCoverReservations=0
bDebugCombatAttackRange=0
bDebugCombatTargets=0
bDebugCombatAimLocations=0
bDebugCombatUnreachableLocations=0
bDebugCombatArea=0
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius3=10.0000
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius2=0.5000
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius1=0.0000
bVATSProjectileDebug=0
fProjectileDebugDuration=5.0000
bProjectileDebug=0
bHazardDebug=0
fMagnetismObjLookingMult=0.5000
fMagnetismObjHeadingMult=0.5000
fMagnetismObjStrafeHeadingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismHeadingMult=1.0000
fMagnetismStrafeBaseSpeed=350.0000
fMagnetismStrafeMaxDistance=750.0000
fIronSightsZoomDefault=50.0000
bIronSightsZoomEnable=1
fAimChaseLookingMult=3.0000
fAimDownDegrees=90.0000
fAimUpDegrees=90.0000
fDeathForceCleared=1.0000
bPlayerAlwaysStaggered=1
fDecapInitialSpeed=250.0000
fHitEffectThresholdMod=0.0400
fHitEffectThresholdSevere=0.0430
bDisableNPCAttacks=0
bPlayHitLocationIdles=1
bPlayStaggers=1
iMaxHiPerfCombatCount=4
fMinBloodDamage=1.0000
fHitVectorDelay=0.4000
iShowHitVector=0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bChainExplosionDebug=0
bMagicDebug=0
f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=2.5000
f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=2.0000
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=0
bAimSights=0
bLaserSights=0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0000
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
bEnableProfiling=0
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=76800
iMaxMemoryPageSize=512
iMinMemoryPageSize=128
fExtraTaskletBudgetMS=1.2000
fUpdateBudgetMS=1.2000
fArchiveInitBufferMB=8.0000
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=0
bReflectLODTrees=1
bForceLowDetailWater=0
fRefractionWaterPlaneBias=3.0000
sSurfaceTexture=water
uSurfaceFPS=12
bUseWaterLOD=1
bUseBulletWaterDisplacements=1
fInteriorWaterReflectionThreshold=10.0000
fExteriorWaterReflectionThreshold=300.0000
uMaxInteriorWaterReflections=4
uMaxExteriorWaterReflections=2
fWaterGroupHeightRange=10.0000
fWadingWaterTextureRes=512.0000
fWadingWaterQuadSize=2048.0000
fCubeMapRefreshRate=0.0000
bForceLowDetailReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=0
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bReflectExplosions=0
iWaterBlurAmount=1
bUseCubeMapReflections=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=0
bUsePerWorldSpaceWaterNoise=1
bUseWaterHiRes=0
bUseWaterShader=1
bUseWater=1
fTileTextureDivisor=4.7500
fSurfaceTileSize=2048.0000
iWaterNoiseResolution=256
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=1
fUnsupportCastLength=1.0000
fUnsupportedGravMult=4.0000
bUseUnsupportedCast=1
fInAirFallingCharGravityMult=1.3500
bUseCharRBExtrapolation=1
bHavokDebug=0
bRegisterAllVDBViewers=0
fGoodPosCastCheckDepth=0.1000
fGoodPosCheckDepth=0.1000
bUseCharacterRB=1
bAllowCharacterBumper=1
fCharControllerWarpDistSqr=6000000.0000
bWONameSync=1
bAllowDeactivationWhileWarmStarting=0
fWarmStartMaxTime=4.0000
bFindContactPointsOnAdd=0
fMaxTime=0.0167
iMinNumSubSteps=8
fTimePerSubStep=0.0080
fMaxTimeComplex=0.0333
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdateComplex=1
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdate=3
bUseWorldLock=1
bUseConstraintProjector=1
bDebugMultithreaded=0
bDisablePlayerCollision=0
fJumpAnimDelay=0.7500
bForceJumpingFromGraph=0
fQuadrupedPitchMult=10.0000
fCameraCasterFadeSittingRadius=45.0000
fTriggerEventDelayMS=500.0000
fTrapHitEventDelayMS=500.0000
iSimType=1
fRF=1000.0000
fOD=0.9000
fSE=0.3000
fSD=0.9800
fDefaultWaterfallCurrentVelocity=6.0000
bPreventHavokAddAll=0
bPreventHavokAddClutter=0
iEntityBatchRemoveRate=100
fMaxPickTimeDebugVATS=0.6000
fMaxPickTimeDebug=0.0600
fMaxPickTimeVATS=0.0300
fMaxPickTime=0.0030
bAddBipedWhenKeyframed=0
fMoveLimitMass=95.0000
[RagdollAnim]
fDetectionUpdateTimeSec=5.0000
fImpulseLimit=15.0000
fDesiredVel=1.5000
fFeedbackImpulseMult=500.0000
fFeedbackOnOffGain=0.3000
fFeedbackTimeMS=10000.0000
fFeedbackOnOffGainTimeMS=1000.0000
fSnapMaxAngularDistance=1.0000
fSnapMaxLinearDistance=0.3000
fSnapMaxAngularVelocity=0.3000
fSnapMaxLinearVelocity=3.0000
fSnapGain=0.1000
fPositionMaxAngularVelocity=18.0000
fPositionMaxLinearVelocity=14.0000
fPositionGain=0.0500
fVelocityGain=0.6000
fAccelerationGain=1.0000
fVelocityDamping=0.0000
fHierarchyGain=0.1700
fCameraDist=1000.0000
bPoseMatching=0
bRagdollFeedback=1
bLookIK=1
bGrabIK=0
bFootIK=0
bRagdollAnim=1
[FootIK]
bRigidBodyController=1
fRagdollFeedback=0.7000
fMaxFootCastMilliSec=0.6000
fMaxStepVertError=3.5000
fControllerTetherLen=6.0000
iNumFramesFootEaseOut=30
fVertErrorGain=0.5000
fPelvisOffsetDamping=0.2000
fPelvisUpDownBias=0.7500
fAnkleOffset=0.2000
fOriginalGroundHeightMS=-0.1100
bFootPlacementOn=1
fFootPlantedGain=1.0000
fFootRaisedGain=0.9000
fGroundDescendingGain=0.4000
fGroundAscendingGain=0.4000
fOnOffGain=0.5000
[RagdollFeedback]
uiFeedbackTimeout=1500
[GrabIK]
fDriveGain=0.2500
[LookIK]
fEyeIKDistanceMax=2.5000
bAdditiveHeadAnim=1
fEaseAngleShutOff=0.5000
fAngleMaxEase=90.0000
fAngleMax=2.0000
fMinTrackingDist=12.0000
fMaxTrackingDist=5000.0000
[MapMenu]
bWorldMapNoSkyDepthBlur=0
iRightStickRepeatRate=250
fWorldMapNearDepthBlurScale=4.0000
fWorldMapDepthBlurScale=0.3000
fWorldMapMaximumDepthBlur=0.4500
fWorldMapFocalDepth=45000.0000
fMapMenuOverlaySnowScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalSnowStrength=0.4000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalStrength=1.1000
sWorldMapOverlayNormalSnowTexture=Data\Textures\Terrain\WorldMapOverlaySnow_n.dds
sWorldMapOverlayNormalTexture=Data\Textures\Terrain\WorldMapOverlay_n.dds
fMapWorldTransitionHeight=10000.0000
sMapCloudNIF=Meshes\Sky\SkyrimWorldMapCloudBank.nif
sMapWorldDefaultWorldSpace=Tamriel
fMapLoopFadeTimeSeconds=1.0000
fMapLocalCursorPanSpeed=2000.0000
fMapWorldCursorMoveArea=0.9000
fGamepadCursorSensitivity=2.0000
fMaxMarkerSelectionDist=0.0030
fMapMenuNearClipPlane=128.0000
fMapMoveKeyboardSpeed=0.0200
fMapZoomMouseSpeed=2.0000
fMapLookGamepadSpeed=1.5000
fMapLookMouseSpeed=3.0000
fMapWorldHeightAdjustmentForce=4.0000
fMapWorldYawRange=80.0000
fMapWorldMaxPitch=75.0000
fMapWorldMinPitch=15.0000
fMapWorldInitialPitch=50.0000
fMapWorldMaxHeight=80000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=50000.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=2.0000
fMapWorldMaxPanSpeed=75000.0000
fMapWorldMinPanSpeed=60000.0000
fMapTransitionSpeed=0.7500
fMapLocalMinFrustumWidth=4000.0000
fMapLocalMarkerSelectionDist=0.0300
fMapLocalMousePanSpeed=20.0000
fMapLocalGamepadPanSpeed=100.0000
fMapLocalMouseZoomSpeed=0.1000
fMapLocalGamepadZoomSpeed=0.0300
uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
uLockedTerrainLOD=32
fMapLocalHeight=40000.0000
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=0
bDoRadialBlur=1
fRenderDepthMaxDepth=10000.0000
[LightingShader]
fEyeEnvmapLODEnd=0.0500
fRefractionLODFadeEnd=0.0300
fRefractionLODFadeStart=0.0250
fDecalLODFadeEnd=0.0600
fDecalLODFadeStart=0.0500
fEnvmapLODFadeEnd=0.1000
fEnvmapLODFadeStart=0.0900
fSpecularLODFadeEnd=0.1000
fSpecularLODFadeStart=0.0900
[Interface]
fInterfaceTintB=0.8824
fInterfaceTintG=0.9843
fInterfaceTintR=0.6314
bWriteTranslationFile=0
fSafeZoneYWide=15.0000
fSafeZoneXWide=15.0000
fSafeZoneY=15.0000
fSafeZoneX=15.0000
fDebugFontSize=13.0000
fGamepadCursorSpeed=11.0000
fJournalLongRepeatRate=0.2000
fJournalShortRepeatRate=0.0750
iFavoriteItemQueueSize=100
bShowHUDMessages=1
fLockpickLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fLockpickLightRadius=400.0000
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fLockpickLightZ=100.0000
fLockpickLightY=-1000.0000
fLockpickLightX=100.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2DimmerValue=1.7500
fUIRaceSexLight2Radius=1400.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fUIRaceSexLight2Z=60.5000
fUIRaceSexLight2Y=-150.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2X=0.5000
fUIRaceSexLightDimmerValue=0.6500
fUIRaceSexLightRadius=1400.0000
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fUIRaceSexLightZ=60.5000
fUIRaceSexLightY=-600.0000
fUIRaceSexLightX=0.5000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DimmerValue=0.1000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Radius=1024.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorB=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorG=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorR=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Z=-96.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Y=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3X=128.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DimmerValue=3.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Radius=1024.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorG=0.8100
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorR=0.7000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Z=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Y=-96.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2X=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightDimmerValue=1.6000
fUIPlayerSceneLightRadius=1500.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorB=0.8200
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorG=0.9600
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorR=0.9600
fUIPlayerSceneLightZ=128.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightY=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightX=-160.0000
fBookLight2DimmerValue=1.0000
fBookLight2Radius=400.0000
fBookLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fBookLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fBookLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fBookLight2Z=10.0000
fBookLight2Y=-75.0000
fBookLight2X=10.0000
fBookLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fBookLightRadius=400.0000
fBookLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fBookLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fBookLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fBookLightZ=100.0000
fBookLightY=-350.0000
fBookLightX=100.0000
fInventoryLight2DimmerValue=1.7500
fInventoryLight2Radius=0.0000
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fInventoryMenuLight2Z=100.0000
fInventoryMenuLight2Y=-350.0000
fInventoryMenuLight2X=100.0000
fInventoryLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fInventoryLightRadius=400.0000
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fInventoryMenuLightZ=100.0000
fInventoryMenuLightY=-350.0000
fInventoryMenuLightX=100.0000
fUICameraFarDistance=20480.0000
fUICameraNearDistance=15.0000
fTweenLongRepeatRate=0.2000
fTweenShortRepeatRate=0.1000
bShowTutorials=1
iSubtitleSpeakerNameColor=8947848
bShowSubtitleSpeakerName=1
fMaxSubtitleDistance=1250.0000
fSleepFaderTime=0.7000
sPosePlayerRaceSexMenu=OffsetBoundStandingPlayerInstant
fRSMLookAtOnGain=0.0600
fRSMCameraLookAtPercent=0.9550
fPlayerZoomTime=1000.0000
fPlayerRotationAngle=30.0000
fPlayerFaceEditDistance=100.0000
fPlayerBodyEditDistance=175.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomMaxFOV=95.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomMinFOV=60.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomThresholdFar=0.1000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomThresholdNear=3.5000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenPanThresholdY=0.3300
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenPanThresholdX=0.5000
sUIMistMenu_DefaultLogoCameraPath=
fUIMistMenu_DefaultLogoNIFScale=1.0000
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=0,0,0
fUIMistMenu_CameraFOV_G=75.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtZ_G=0.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtY_G=0.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtX_G=-50.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraZ_G=80.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraY_G=600.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraX_G=-50.0000
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToZoomSpeed=5.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToZoomSpeed=0.6000
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToPanSpeed=8.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToPanSpeed=1.0000
fUILogoModel_RotationPauseDuration=0.2500
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToRotateSpeed=0.4500
fUILogoModel_MouseThreshold=2.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToRotateSpeed=0.0200
fUILogoModel_AutoRotateSpeed=0.1000
fUILogoModel_FadeSecs=0.0001
fUIMistModel_FadeOutTime=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateZ_G=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateY_G=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateX_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_RotateZ_G=-180.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateZ_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateY_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateX_G=0.0000
bUserClosesLoadingMenu=0
fMenuKeyRepeatLong=0.5000
fMenuKeyRepeatShort=0.1000
fMagic3DItemPosScaleWide=1.7500
fMagic3DItemPosZWide=6.0000
fMagic3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fMagic3DItemPosXWide=22.0000
fMagic3DItemPosScale=1.8700
fMagic3DItemPosZ=8.0000
fMagic3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fMagic3DItemPosX=29.0000
fUnlockDoorDelay=1.5000
fLockRotCenterOffsetZ=3.0000
fLockRotCenterOffsetX=-14.5000
fLockCenterOffset=9.0000
fLockPositionZ=3.0000
fLockPositionYWide=-1300.0000
fLockPositionY=-1100.0000
fLockPositionX=0.0000
fLockMaxAngle=90.0000
fLockRotationSpeed=80.0000
fPickMouseRotationSpeed=15.0000
fPickRotationSpeed=400.0000
sForcedLoadScreenEditorID=
bUseAllNonDefaultLoadScreensFirst=0
fInventory3DBoundRadiusScale=12.5000
fInventory3DItemRotMouseSpeed=50.0000
fInventory3DItemRotSpeed=3.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomScale=2.2500
fInventory3DItemZoomZ=0.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomY=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomX=0.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomSpeed=1.5000
fInventory3DItemPosScaleWide=1.5000
fInventory3DItemPosZWide=12.0000
fInventory3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemPosXWide=-22.0000
fInventory3DItemPosScale=1.8700
fInventory3DItemPosZ=16.0000
fInventory3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemPosX=-29.0000
bShowInventory3D=1
bShowCrosshair=1
sCreditsFileFrench=Interface/Credits_French.txt
sCreditsFile=Interface/Credits.txt
uMaxCustomItemNameLength=32
fCrafting3DItemScaleWide=1.5000
fCrafting3DItemPosZWide=12.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosXWide=0.0000
fCrafting3DItemScale=1.8700
fCrafting3DItemPosZ=16.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosX=0.0000
fPackratRatio=340282346638528860000000000000000000000.0000
fBookXRotation=-25.0000
fBookOpenTime=1000.0000
fNoteDistance=90.0000
fBookDistance=110.0000
fBookPosWidthPercentage=0.5000
fBookPosHeightPercentage=0.4450
uTicksToWait=32
iMaxViewCasterPicksGamebryo=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksHavok=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksFuzzy=5
fLargeActivatePickLength_G=500.0000
fActivatePickLength=180.0000
fActivatePickRadius=16.0000
bUseFuzzyPicking=1
fMinSecondsForLoadFadeIn=1.5000
fFadeToBlackFadeSeconds=1.0000
[MAIN]
iLastHDRSetting=-1
sKeyboardDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Keyboard_
sMouseDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Mouse.txt
sGamepadDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Gamepad.txt
sControlsRemapFile=ControlMap_Custom.txt
sControlsDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/ControlMap.txt
fMapWorldTargetTransitionTime=0.5000
fLowPerfCombatantVoiceDistance=1000.0000
iMaxQuestObjectives=3000
iDetectionHighNumPicks=40
sSaveGameScreenshotName=BGSSaveLoadHeader_Screenshot
bUseWaterHDR=1
fQuestScriptDelayTime=5.0000
bPrimitivesOn=0
bEnableLipLookup=1
[GethitShader]
fBlurAmmount=0.5000
fBlockedTexOffset=0.0010
fHitTexOffset=0.0050
[LOD]
fLODMultTrees=0.5000
iFadeNodeMinNearDistance=500
fActorLODMax=15.0000
fActorLODMin=2.0000
fItemLODMax=15.0000
fItemLODMin=1.0000
fObjectLODMax=15.0000
fObjectLODMin=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultComplex=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultComplex=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultComplex=1.0000
fLODLandDropAmount=230.0000
bDisplayLODLand=1
fLODLandVerticalBias=0.0000
fTalkingDistance=2000.0000
fLodDistance=500.0000
fFadeOutTime=2.0000
fFadeInTime=1.2000
fFadeInThreshold=0.7000
fFadeOutThreshold=0.3000
fDistanceMultiplier=1.0000
fLODFadeOutPercent=0.6000
fLODBoundRadiusMult=10.0000
[Animation]
bAlwaysSaveAllInfo=0
bUseVariableCache=1
uiMaxPermanentSetSize=5
bShouldProcessRequests=1
bRandomizeGraphSeed=1
bUseSpeedSampler=1
bAlwaysDriveRagdoll=0
bDriveRagdollWithGraph=1
bFootIK=1
fAnimInterpSlop=0.2500
fAnimInterpFarDist=800.0000
fAnimInterpNearDist=400.0000
fAnimInterpMaxTime=0.2500
fAnimInterpMinTime=0.0800
fBoneLODDistanceScale=1.0000
sHkxDBNameContextPrefix=meshes\
bSendNonVisibleBehaviorGraphsToSPU=1
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
bFootIKFeedback=1
bEnableHavokHit=0
fHavokHitImpulseMult=50.0000
uiMaxNumActorHit=5
fHavokHitTimeSec=3.0000
bInitiallyLoadAllClips=0
bApplyPitchToExtractedMotion=1
fPlayerCharacterDrawSheatheTimeout=3.0000
fPlayerCharacterAttackComboStartFraction=0.5000
fPlayerCharacterAttackIntroLength=0.0000
fPlayerCharacterPowerAttackStartTime=0.3667
iPlayerCharacterImagespaceModifierAnimCount=2
strPlayerCharacterBehavior1stPGraph=Actors\Character\_1stPerson\FirstPerson.hkx
fMountDismountTimeout=5.0000
fSpecialIdlePickTime=250.0000
fIdleChangeClearTime=1.0000
fWeaponChangeClearTime=0.5000
fMotionFeedbackMinTime=0.5000
fMotionFeedbackMinSpeed=5.0000
fMotionFeedbackMinAngleDelta=20.0000
fMotionFeedbackMinSpeedDelta=25.0000
iMinBonesToGenerateWhileSitting=5
bUseSPUGenerate=0
fMaxFrameCounterDifferenceToConsiderVisible=0.0667
uVariableCacheSize=40
bHumanoidFootIKEnable=1
bFeedbackToGraphFromCharacterController=1
bAnimInterpEnable=1
bDisplayMarkWarning=0
fMaxTimeToMarkSec=3.0000
bLoadCollatedAnimTextData=1
[MESSAGES]
bShowMissingAudioWarnings=1
bAllowFileWrite=1
bShowMissingLipWarnings=1
bSkipInitializationFlows=1
bSkipProgramFlows=1
bAllowYesToAll=1
bDisableAssertQueuing=1
bUseWindowsMessageBox=0
bBlockMessageBoxes=0
iFileLogging=0
bFaceGenWarnings=0
[Pathfinding]
fMaxHeightFromObstacleBoxToToNavmesh=-16.0000
fMaxHeightFromNavmeshToObstacleBoxBottom=128.0000
fDistFromPathForFollowingRadiusMult=2.0000
fDefaultTangentSmoothingFactor=1.0000
fDefaultPreferredFactor=0.5000
iDefaultRetryCount=3
fSmoothingStepHeight=25.0000
fMaxDistanceFromNavmeshMult=0.2500
fPOVSmootherAvoidNodeCost=7.0000
fPathToAnimLengthMaxMultiplier=2.0000
bIgnoreThresholds=0
fSlowDownMultiplier=0.5000
bFacePathVector=1
fMaxCollisionTime=1.0000
fMinCollisionTime=0.2500
bUseTweenedAnimations=1
fBackPedalAngle=160.0000
fNavmeshBoundsActorRadiusMultiplier=1.0000
fNavmeshBoundsMinTimeOfImpact=0.0333
bAvoidBoxTriggersFailure=0
fDefaultAvoidBoxAvoidNodeRadius=32.0000
bUseActorAvoidBox=1
fTweenerAnimDurationOffset=0.1000
bSlowDownForActorAvoidance=0
fAvoidNodeCost=24.0000
fAvoidNodeRadiusAdd=11.0000
fMaxTimeBlockedByActors=1.0000
iMaxActorsToAvoid=10
fAvoidanceTimeDelta=3.0000
fMaxAvoidanceRadius=512.0000
fMinAvoidanceRadius=256.0000
fMaxTimeSizeAvoidNode=1.0000
fMaxDistanceMoved=5.0000
bUseActorAvoidance=1
fTweeningMaxPercentSpeedDelta=0.2000
fDefaultStaticAvoidNodeRadius=32.0000
fDefaultAvoidNodeCost=32.0000
fAcceptableErrorRatio=0.9000
fTotalDisplacementThresholdRadiusMult=0.6600
fTotalTimePadding=0.5000
fTotalTimeThreshold=1.0000
bStaticAvoidanceTriggerMovementBlocked=0
iMaxObstacleBuildPerFrame=1
iMaxAvoidBoxCheckPerFrame=2
uiSmallNavmeshInfoPathSC=3
bUseTangentSmoothing=1
bUseAlternateSmoothingForPrime=1
bUseRayCasts=1
bUseOldPathSmoothing=0
bRebuildPathIfSmootherFailed=1
bCreateDebugInfo=0
bUsePathSmoothing=1
bUseStraightLineCheckFirst=1
fMaxFitnessMultiplier=2.0000
fWaterTriangleCrossingCostMultiplier=5.0000
fWaterTriangleCostMultiplier=4.0000
fMaxEdgeLength=512.0000
fBadTriangleMultiplier=100.0000
fAvoidPreferredTriangleCrossingMultiplier=10.0000
fAvoidPreferredTriangleMultiplier=3.0000
fPreferredTriangleMultiplier=0.0100
fPathingLargeActorRadius=80.0000
fFindMaxSpeedMinParamIncrementPercent=0.1000
iFindMaxSpeedMinIterationCount=10
fPathManagerDebugInfoWindow=1.0000
iMaxHavokRequestsPerFrame=2
iMaxQueuedPathingRequests=50
bDisableUnloadedPaths=0
bBackgroundPathing=1
fAvoidanceDistanceRadiusMult=1.0000
fMinFrictionSpeed=2.0000
fMinTimeToNextPoint=0.3000
fMinDist=50.0000
fTeleportNodeAngleTolerance=5.0000
fHeadingToPathTangentMaxAngle=15.0000
fMaxDistFromPathRadiusMult=5.0000
fMinNormalizedSpeedForSlowdown=0.7500
fRotateTowardsPathThreshold=5.0000
fShortPathRadiusMult=2.0000
fLedgeJumpHeightBuffer=16.0000
fStaticPathTangentSmoothingFactor=0.5000
fMinimalUsePathingCost=409600.0000
bWarnIfHighLevelSearchFails=0
fNodeDistanceThreshold=25.0000
fMinFailureDistance=50.0000
fWarpMaxTime=5.0000
fWarpPathOffset=100.0000
fWarpRequestActorRadius=5.0000
iWarpMaxPathFailureCount=3
bWarpOnConsecutiveFailures=1
fMinStairSpeed=80.0000
fSprintAngleToPathThreshold=5.0000
fSprintDistToPathThresholdRadiusMult=0.5000
fSprintAccelerationMult=10.0000
fAICombatTurnSpeedScale=2.5000
fAITurnSpeedScale=1.5000
fMovementBlockedTimer=0.0200
fFollowerTeleportOffsetFudge=10.0000
bUseVelocityObstacles=1
fObstacleManagerMinWidth=16.0000
fObstacleManagerMinHeight=48.0000
bCutDoors=1
fObstacleUpdateDeltaWhenUnknown=5.0000
fObstacleUpdateDeltaWhenMoving=1.0000
bBackgroundNavmeshUpdate=1
bUseTaskletsToRecomputeBounds=0
bFixNavmeshInfosOnLoad=0
iMaxPathRequestsPerFrameTracked=32
iPathRequestsAllowedPerFrame=2
[BSPathing]
fFindClosestEdgesRadius=512.0000
[BackgroundLoad]
iPostProcessTaskWarningMilliseconds=20
iPostProcessMillisecondsEditor=50
iPostProcessMillisecondsLoadingQueuedPriority=20
iPostProcessMilliseconds=5
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=0
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=0
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Controls]
bBackgroundMouse=0
fTriggerDeadzone=0.3000
fRThumbDeadzone=0.2650
fLThumbDeadzone=0.2400
fGamepadHeadingSensitivityMax=3.5500
fGamepadHeadingSensitivityMin=0.2500
fMouseHeadingSensitivityMax=0.0500
fMouseHeadingSensitivityMin=0.0100
bInvertMovementThumbstick=0
fDirectionalDeadzone=0.5000
iNumHotkeys=8
fHotKeyDelay=0.2500
fDualCastChordTime=0.0500
fPCDialogueLookStart=25.0000
fPCDialogueLookSpeed=10.0000
fLookGraphY4=0.6000
fLookGraphX4=0.9000
fLookGraphY3=0.3000
fLookGraphX3=0.8000
fLookGraphY2=0.2000
fLookGraphX2=0.6000
fLookGraphY1=0.1000
fLookGraphX1=0.4000
iNumLookGraphSettings=4
fMoveGraphY3=0.9000
fMoveGraphX3=0.9000
fMoveGraphY2=0.5000
fMoveGraphX2=0.7000
fMoveGraphY1=0.1000
fMoveGraphX1=0.2000
iNumMoveGraphSettings=3
fOutsideDialogueAngleRotationDampen=0.3300
fDialogueHardStopAngle3P=55.0000
fDialogueHardStopAngle1P=45.0000
fDialogueSoftStopAngle3P=25.0000
fDialogueSoftStopAngle1P=20.0000
fTogglePOVDelay=0.0000
fZKeyDelay=0.2000
fHorseHeadingMovementMult=0.7500
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.8500
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200
fGamepadHeadingYScale=23.0000
fGamepadHeadingXScale=0.9000
fSubsequentPowerBashDelay=2.0000
fInitialPowerBashDelay=0.3000
fSubsequentPowerAttackDelay=2.0000
fInitialPowerAttackDelay=0.3000
fHeadingAxisDeadzone=0.1500
fMovementAxisDeadzone=0.1500
fMaxLookRampUpDelta=0.1300
fMaxMoveRampDownDelta=500.0000
fSprintStopThreshold=0.5000
fReverseDirThreshold=0.3000
fHorseClampAngle=10.0000
fFreezeDirectionDefaultSpeedThreshold=100.0000
fFreezeDirectionDefaultAngleThreshold=60.0000
bFreezeDirectionOnLargeDelta=1
fControllerDampenTime=0.1800
bDampenPlayerControls=1
fControllerSampleThreshold=0.1000
fControllerBufferDepth=0.1400
fPlayerThirdPersonDampenTime=0.2500
bPlayerGraphFeedback=0
fHorseControlsDampenTime=1.0000
[Fonts]
sFontConfigFile=Interface\FontConfig.txt
[Menu]
rDebugTextColor=255,251,233
iConsoleHistoryCharBufferSize=16384
rConsoleHistoryTextColor=153,153,153
iConsoleTextSize=20
rConsoleTextColor=255,255,255
iConsoleSizeScreenPercent=40
[:Controls]
fKeyboardRepeatRate=0.0500
fKeyboardRepeatDelay=0.3000
[Camera]
fTweenCamZoomSpeed=25.0000
fTweenCamZoomFOVMod=10.0000
fTweenCamRotClosingSpeed=10.0000
fTweenCamRotSpeed=4.0000
fTweenCamRotAngle=0.0500
bReturnTo1stPersonFromVanity=0
fChaseCameraMaxAngle=30.0000
fChaseCameraSpeed=10.0000
fCollisionRecoveryMinDist=4000.0000
fCollisionRecoverySpeed=3.0000
fPitchZoomOutMaxDist=100.0000
fShoulderDollySpeed=3.0000
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=-100.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=20.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0000
fOverShoulderPosZ=-10.0000
fOverShoulderPosX=30.0000
fMouseWheelZoomMinDelta=0.0050
fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=0.8000
fMouseWheelZoomIncrement=0.0750
fThumbstickZoomSpeed=0.0500
fFreeRotationSpeed=3.0000
fMinCurrentZoom=-0.2000
fVanityModeMaxDist=600.0000
fVanityModeMinDist=155.0000
fPitchZeroBlendTime=0.7500
fHorseDismountYawCorrection=0.3200
iAnimatedTransitionMillis=1000
iBleedoutTransitionMillis=500
iHorseTransitionMillis=500
fLookingSpeed=0.1000
fCharControllerCheckHeightOffset=124.0000
fCameraCasterBleedOutSize=5.0000
fCameraCasterTargetSize=20.0000
fCameraCasterSize=15.0000
bDisableAutoVanityMode=0
fAutoVanityModeDelay=120.0000
fHorseMaxUpwardPitch=25.0000
fHorseMaxAngleBeforeTurn=90.0000
fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-300.0000
fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=0.0000
fOverShoulderHorsePosX=0.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateZ=-50.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateY=50.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateX=0.0000
fWorkbenchCameraYaw=-1.0000
fWorkbenchCameraPitch=0.5000
fWorkbenchCameraZoom=100.0000
fFurnitureCameraAngle=0.3927
fFurnitureCameraZoom=250.0000
fFreeCameraTriggerDeadzone=0.1000
fFreeCameraRunSpeed=2.0000
fFreeCameraRotationSpeed=3.0000
fFreeCameraTranslationSpeed=20.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMouseMaxLag=4.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMouseFollowSpeed=15.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOffMaxSpeed=1.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOffAccel=1.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOnMaxSpeed=0.6000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOnAccel=0.5000
f1stPitchOffsetTarget=0.7500
f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.2500
fFirstPersonSittingAngleLimit=1.5708
fFirstPersonSittingRotationSpeed=0.1000
fFirstPersonDisablePOVLerpDPS=2.0000
fAutoVanityIncrement=0.0100
fDefaultAutoVanityZoom=300.0000
fActorFadeOutLimit=30.0000
[VATS]
bVatsDebug=0
fVATSKillMoveEnd=4.0000
fVatsLightColorB=1.0000
fVatsLightColorG=1.0000
fVatsLightColorR=1.0000
fVATSLightElevation=100.0000
fVATSLightDistance=100.0000
fVATSLightAngle=0.0000
fVATSLightLevelMax=40.0000
fVATSLightLevelMin=20.0000
bVATSDisable=0
fVATSFocus=3.2000
bVATSSmartCameraCheckDebug=0
[Decals]
fDebrisDecalTimer=0.0050
bBackgroundInitializeGeometryDecals=1
bAllowDecalsOnAlpha=1
bForceAllDecals=0
bSkinnedDecals=1
bDecals=1
bDecalMultithreaded=0
bDecalOcclusionQuery=1
uMaxSkinDecalPerActor=20
uMaxSkinDecals=35
[Dialogue]
fDialogueRotationPitchOffset=0.1700
fDialogueRotationSecs=1.0000
[GamePlay]
fPlayerHealthSaveOnPauseLimit=0.2500
sTrackProgressPath=\\vault2\Fallout\LevelData\
bTrackProgress=0
iActorsDismemberedPerFrame=2
fMapMarkerUpdateTime=0.0500
bAllowHavokGrabTheLiving=0
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1
bHealthBarShowing=0
bInstantLevelUp=0
fFootIKDistance=1024.0000
iDetectionPicks=21
[Pathing]
fINIDetectDoorsForPathingTime=0.5000
[Actor]
fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=4096.0000
fNotVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=2048.0000
bUseNavMeshForMovement=1
[HeadTracking]
fHeadTrackingMaxAngle=90.0000
fPathLookAtPointTime=2.0000
fMaxPathLookAtPointDist=512.0000
fMinPathLookAtPointDist=128.0000
fUpdateDelayNewTargetSecondsMax=8.0000
fUpdateDelayNewTargetSecondsMin=3.0000
fUpdateDelaySecondsMax=1.5000
fUpdateDelaySecondsMin=1.0000
iUpdateActorsPerFrame=10
bDisableHeadTracking=0
[Debug]
bDebugHorseArrows=0
bDebugFaceGenCriticalSection=0
bDebugFaceGenMultithreading=0
[CopyProtectionStrings]
sCopyProtectionMessage2=Insert the Skyrim Disc.
sCopyProtectionTitle2=Skyrim Disc Not Found
sCopyProtectionMessage=Unable to find a CD-ROM/DVD drive on this computer.
sCopyProtectionTitle=CD-ROM Drive Not Found
[SpeedTree]
fLODTreeMipMapLODBias=-0.7500
fLocalTreeMipMapLODBias=-0.2500
[CameraPath]
iTake=0
sDirectoryName=TestCameraPath
iFPS=30
sNif=Cameras\CameraTest.nif
sOffsetID=
bRecord=0
bStart=0
[SaveGame]
sSaveGameGameVersionOutdated=This save game was created on a later version of Skyrim. Please download any updates.
iAutoSaveCount=3
bDisableAutoSave=0
bDisplayMissingContentDialogue=1
bCopySaveGameToHostOrMemStick=0
bOutputSaveGameScreenshot=0
bAllowProfileTransfer=0
iSaveGameBackupCount=1
sSaveGameSafeMarkerID=1DC0A
bAllowScriptedForceSave=1
bAllowScriptedAutosave=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=0
[Clouds]
fCloudAtlasWidth=1.0000
sCloudInstanceMesh=Meshes\CloudInstance.NIF
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=1
fCameraAboveMaxHeightThreshold=2048.0000
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
bUseNewTerrainSystem=1
uDistantTreeBlockCacheSizePerCell=1
[Terrain]
fHDLODSnowThresholdAngle=87.0000
fLODSnowThresholdAngle=100.0000
[NavMeshGeneration]
bGlobalNavMeshCheckDeleteWarningTriangles=0
bGlobalNavMeshCheck=0
uNavmeshTriangleCountInteriorWarnThreshold=5000
uNavmeshTriangleCountWarnThreshold=3500
[Trees]
fUpdateBudget=1.5000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1
bForceFullDetail=0
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
[FaceGen]
uiNumActorsAllowedToMorph=10
bUseCustomizationMorphs=1
bUseRaceMorph=1
[Weather]
fSunGlareSize=600.0000
fSunBaseSize=425.0000
bFogEnabled=1
bPrecipitation=1
fAlphaReduce=1.0000
sBumpFadeColor=255,255,255,255
sLerpCloseColor=255,255,255,255
sEnvReduceColor=255,255,255,255
[Cart]
fWheelAngDamp=0.0100
fMass=130.0000
fFriction=100.0000
fGravMult=3.5000
sHarnessBoneCart=FrontHorseCarriage01
sHarnessBoneRight=HarnessRightBone
sHarnessBoneLeft=HarnessLeftBone
sHorseConnect=HorseSpine2
fPoleZOffset=-20.0000
fCartRot2=10.0000
fCartRot1=10.0000
fTetherOffsetZ=13.0000
fTetherOffsetY=163.0000
fTetherOffsetX=50.0000
fCartLimitMin=-0.7500
fCartLimitMax=0.7500
fHorsePivotZ=0.0000
fHorsePivotY=0.0000
fHorsePivotX=0.0000
fCartPivotZ=0.7000
fCartPivotY=3.0000
fCartPivotX=0.0000
fHorseOffsetZ=0.0000
fHorseOffsetY=200.0000
fHorseOffsetX=0.0000
fTipImpulse=500.0000
[Voice]
sFileTypeLTF=ltf
sFileTypeLip=lip
sFileTypeSource=wav
sFileTypeGame=wav
[TestAllCells]
bFileControllerOnRoot=1
bFileShowTextures=1
bFileShowIcons=1
bFileSkipIconChecks=0
bFileUnusedObject=0
bFileTestLoad=0
bFileNeededMessage=1
bFileGoneMessage=1
bFileCheckModelCollision=0
bFileSkipModelChecks=0
[Landscape]
sDefaultLandNormalTexture=Dirt02_N.dds
sDefaultLandDiffuseTexture=Dirt02.dds
fLandFriction=2.5000
iLandBorder2B=0
iLandBorder2G=0
iLandBorder2R=0
iLandBorder1B=0
iLandBorder1G=255
iLandBorder1R=255
bCurrentCellOnly=0
fLandTextureTilingMult=3.0000
[bLightAttenuation]
fQuadraticRadiusMult=1.0000
fLinearRadiusMult=1.0000
bOutQuadInLin=0
fConstantValue=0.0000
fQuadraticValue=16.0000
fLinearValue=3.0000
uQuadraticMethod=2
uLinearMethod=1
bUseQuadratic=1
bUseLinear=0
bUseConstant=0
[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uCityLODBudgetAdjustment=5242880
uWastelandLODBudgetAdjustment=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
fMaxMsUsagePerFrame=28.0000
fMsHavokTriCount=0.0010
fMsDecalCount=0.0010
fMsLightCount=0.0100
fMsLightExcessGeometry=0.0100
fMsWaterCount=0.1000
fMsTriangleCount=0.0001
fMsGeometryCount=0.0100
fMsEmittersCount=0.0100
fMsParticlesCount=0.0010
fMsAnimatedObjectsCount=0.0500
fMsActiveRefCount=0.0500
fMsActorRefCount=0.2450
fMsRefCount=0.0210
uHavokTriCountInterior=5000
uDecalCountInterior=500
uLightExcessGeometryInterior=5
uLightCountInterior=10
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=104857600
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterCountInterior=10
uTriangleCountInterior=100000
uGeometryCountInterior=1000
uEmittersCountInterior=50
uParticlesCountInterior=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCountInterior=50
uActiveRefCountInterior=100
uActorRefCountInterior=20
uRefCountInterior=1000
uHavokTriCount=5000
uDecalCount=500
uLightExcessGeometry=100
uLightCount=10
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=5242880
uWaterCount=10
uTriangleCount=100000
uGeometryCount=1000
uEmittersCount=50
uParticlesCount=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCount=50
uActiveRefCount=100
uActorRefCount=20
uRefCount=700
[LANGUAGE]
sSysUtil_GameContentInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_NPDRMInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsUpdating=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsConfiguring=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsReinstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsLoading=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_DirtyDisc=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_DiscEject=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataOwnershipWarning=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataInsufficientSpace=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataCreateNew=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_GameDataCorrupt=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_GameDataInsufficientSpace=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AutoSaveWarning=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_Retry=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sFailureMessage=Something is broken



SkyrimCustom.ini


Spoiler



[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=1
fUnsupportCastLength=1.0000
fUnsupportedGravMult=4.0000
bUseUnsupportedCast=1
fInAirFallingCharGravityMult=1.3500
bUseCharRBExtrapolation=1
bHavokDebug=0
bRegisterAllVDBViewers=0
fGoodPosCastCheckDepth=0.1000
fGoodPosCheckDepth=0.1000
bUseCharacterRB=1
bAllowCharacterBumper=1
fCharControllerWarpDistSqr=6000000.0000
bWONameSync=1
bAllowDeactivationWhileWarmStarting=0
fWarmStartMaxTime=4.0000
bFindContactPointsOnAdd=0
fMaxTime=0.0167
iMinNumSubSteps=8
fTimePerSubStep=0.0080
fMaxTimeComplex=0.0333
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdateComplex=1
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdate=3
bUseWorldLock=1
bUseConstraintProjector=1
bDebugMultithreaded=0
bDisablePlayerCollision=0
fJumpAnimDelay=0.7500
bForceJumpingFromGraph=0
fQuadrupedPitchMult=10.0000
fCameraCasterFadeSittingRadius=45.0000
fTriggerEventDelayMS=500.0000
fTrapHitEventDelayMS=500.0000
iSimType=1
fRF=1000.0000
fOD=0.9000
fSE=0.3000
fSD=0.9800
fDefaultWaterfallCurrentVelocity=6.0000
bPreventHavokAddAll=0
bPreventHavokAddClutter=0
iEntityBatchRemoveRate=100
fMaxPickTimeDebugVATS=0.6000
fMaxPickTimeDebug=0.0600
fMaxPickTimeVATS=0.0300
fMaxPickTime=0.0030
bAddBipedWhenKeyframed=0
fMoveLimitMass=95.0000
[General]
iIntroSequencePriority=3
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
iHWThread6=5
iHWThread5=5
iHWThread4=5
iHWThread3=4
iHWThread2=4
iHWThread1=4
bWarnOnMaterialCollisions=0
iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
bDirectionalMaterial=1
bTintMipMaps=0
fBSTaskTime=2.0000
fLoadGameFadeSecs=1.0000
fFastTravelFadeSecs=0.5000
uMainMenuMusicAttnmB=1200
uMainMenuMusicFadeTimeMS=1500
sMainMenuMusic=\Data\Music\Special\MUS_MainTheme.xwm
sCharGenQuest=0003372b
bDebugSpectatorThreats=0
bRunMiddleLowLevelProcess=1
bTaskletActorSceneGraphUpdates=1
bParallelAnimUpdate=0
fProcessListsUpdateHighFrameRate=30.0000
fProcessListsUpdateLowFrameRate=10.0000
fProcessListsUpdateTimeMin=0.5000
fProcessListsUpdateTimeMax=5.0000
iLowProcessingMilliseconds=2
bShowGunTarget=0
fEncumberedReminderTimer=30.0000
bBorderRegionsEnabled=1
fBetaDeferredKillTimer=15.0000
bMultiThreadMovement=1
iAIThread2HWThread=5
iAIThread1HWThread=3
bUseMovementBlockedPackage=0
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=0
bTaskletCellTransformsUpdate=1
iNumBitsForFullySeen=248
bShowCheckMemoryOutput=0
bPreCullActors=1
bUseHardDriveCache=0
bEnableBoundingVolumeOcclusion=1
bDisplayBoundingVolumes=0
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bChangeTimeMultSlowly=1
iFPSClamp=0
bRunVTuneTest=0
sStartingCellY=
sStartingCellX=
sStartingWorld=
bUseMyGamesDirectory=1
sStartingCell=
sTestFile10=
sTestFile9=
sTestFile8=
sTestFile7=
sTestFile6=
sTestFile5=
sTestFile4=
sTestFile3=
sTestFile2=
sTestFile1=Skyrim.ESM
sUnessentialFileCacheList=
sEssentialFileCacheList=
bEnableFileCaching=0
bCRTMemoryChecks=0
bAlwaysActive=0
sIntroMovie=
sMainMenuMovieIntro=
sIntroSequence=BGS_LOGO.BIK
fCloakEffectUpdateInterval=0.5000
fStoryTellerQuestFindTime=2.0000
iUpdateDetectionsAllowedPerFrame=100
iEnumRefsAllowedPerFrame=1
bFacegenDisableMorphs=0
bUseEyeEnvMapping=1
bUseFaceGenPreprocessedHeads=1
bFaceMipMaps=1
bHealthRegenFromRacePlayerOnly=1
bDisableGearedUp=1
bCheckCellOffsetsOnInit=0
bExternalLODDataFiles=1
bDefaultCOCPlacement=0
fFlickeringLightDistance=1024.0000
bUseMultibounds=1
fNormalDoorFadeSecs=0.4000
fNormalDoorFadeWait=0.0100
fAutoDoorFadeSecs=0.5000
bCalculateArmorMeshAndTextureFileCounts=1
uGridsToLoad=5
bUseBodyMorphs=1
bReconstructIDTags=0
bKeepILStringBlocksLoaded=1
bKeepDLStringBlocksLoaded=0
bUseOptimizedTextureLoading=1
bWarnOnMissingFileEntry=0
bBackgroundLoadVMData=0
bFixAIPackagesOnLoad=0
bAnimateDoorPhysics=0
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=40.0000
bKeepPluginWhenMerging=0
bCreate Maps Enable=0
sLocalSavePath=Saves\
sLocalMasterPath=Data\
bDisableDuplicateReferenceCheck=1
iLargeIntRefCount=1000
SLanguage=GERMAN
bQueueWarnings=0
bCheckPurgedTextureList=0
bShowLoadingAreaMessage=0
iNumHWThreads=4
uExterior Cell Buffer=144
uInterior Cell Buffer=3
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0
[RagdollAnim]
fDetectionUpdateTimeSec=5.0000
fImpulseLimit=15.0000
fDesiredVel=1.5000
fFeedbackImpulseMult=500.0000
fFeedbackOnOffGain=0.3000
fFeedbackTimeMS=10000.0000
fFeedbackOnOffGainTimeMS=1000.0000
fSnapMaxAngularDistance=1.0000
fSnapMaxLinearDistance=0.3000
fSnapMaxAngularVelocity=0.3000
fSnapMaxLinearVelocity=3.0000
fSnapGain=0.1000
fPositionMaxAngularVelocity=18.0000
fPositionMaxLinearVelocity=14.0000
fPositionGain=0.0500
fVelocityGain=0.6000
fAccelerationGain=1.0000
fVelocityDamping=0.0000
fHierarchyGain=0.1700
fCameraDist=1000.0000
bPoseMatching=0
bRagdollFeedback=1
bLookIK=1
bGrabIK=0
bFootIK=0
bRagdollAnim=1
[FootIK]
bRigidBodyController=1
fRagdollFeedback=0.7000
fMaxFootCastMilliSec=0.6000
fMaxStepVertError=3.5000
fControllerTetherLen=6.0000
iNumFramesFootEaseOut=30
fVertErrorGain=0.5000
fPelvisOffsetDamping=0.2000
fPelvisUpDownBias=0.7500
fAnkleOffset=0.2000
fOriginalGroundHeightMS=-0.1100
bFootPlacementOn=1
fFootPlantedGain=1.0000
fFootRaisedGain=0.9000
fGroundDescendingGain=0.4000
fGroundAscendingGain=0.4000
fOnOffGain=0.5000
[RagdollFeedback]
uiFeedbackTimeout=1500
[GrabIK]
fDriveGain=0.2500
[LookIK]
fEyeIKDistanceMax=2.5000
bAdditiveHeadAnim=1
fEaseAngleShutOff=0.5000
fAngleMaxEase=90.0000
fAngleMax=2.0000
fMinTrackingDist=12.0000
fMaxTrackingDist=5000.0000
[MapMenu]
bWorldMapNoSkyDepthBlur=0
iRightStickRepeatRate=250
fWorldMapNearDepthBlurScale=4.0000
fWorldMapDepthBlurScale=0.3000
fWorldMapMaximumDepthBlur=0.4500
fWorldMapFocalDepth=45000.0000
fMapMenuOverlaySnowScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalSnowStrength=0.4000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalStrength=1.1000
sWorldMapOverlayNormalSnowTexture=Data\Textures\Terrain\WorldMapOverlaySnow_n.dds
sWorldMapOverlayNormalTexture=Data\Textures\Terrain\WorldMapOverlay_n.dds
fMapWorldTransitionHeight=10000.0000
sMapCloudNIF=Meshes\Sky\SkyrimWorldMapCloudBank.nif
sMapWorldDefaultWorldSpace=Tamriel
fMapLoopFadeTimeSeconds=1.0000
fMapLocalCursorPanSpeed=2000.0000
fMapWorldCursorMoveArea=0.9000
fGamepadCursorSensitivity=2.0000
fMaxMarkerSelectionDist=0.0030
fMapMenuNearClipPlane=128.0000
fMapMoveKeyboardSpeed=0.0200
fMapZoomMouseSpeed=2.0000
fMapLookGamepadSpeed=1.5000
fMapLookMouseSpeed=3.0000
fMapWorldHeightAdjustmentForce=4.0000
fMapWorldYawRange=80.0000
fMapWorldMaxPitch=75.0000
fMapWorldMinPitch=15.0000
fMapWorldInitialPitch=50.0000
fMapWorldMaxHeight=80000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=50000.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=2.0000
fMapWorldMaxPanSpeed=75000.0000
fMapWorldMinPanSpeed=60000.0000
fMapTransitionSpeed=0.7500
fMapLocalMinFrustumWidth=4000.0000
fMapLocalMarkerSelectionDist=0.0300
fMapLocalMousePanSpeed=20.0000
fMapLocalGamepadPanSpeed=100.0000
fMapLocalMouseZoomSpeed=0.1000
fMapLocalGamepadZoomSpeed=0.0300
uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
uLockedTerrainLOD=32
fMapLocalHeight=40000.0000
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=0
bDoRadialBlur=1
fRenderDepthMaxDepth=10000.0000
[Display]
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000
iShaderPackageMemoryCap=409600
bCompileOnRender=1
bSimpleLighting=0
fMipBias=0.0000
bDoTestHDR=0
iTrilinearThreshold=3
bImageSpaceEffects=1
bDo30VFog=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
fShadowFadeTime=1.0000
iPresentInterval=1
bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=1
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart4=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart3=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart2=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart1=0
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=1
bShadowsOnGrass=0
bActorSelfShadowing=0
fLandLOFadeSeconds=15.0000
fLODNoiseMipBias=0.0000
bLODNoiseAniso=1
bMTRendering=0
fSkinnedDecalLOD2=800.0000
fSkinnedDecalLOD1=500.0000
fSkinnedDecalLOD0=300.0000
fDecalLOD0=800.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD2=800.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD1=500.0000
fEnvMapLOD2=1800.0000
fEnvMapLOD1=1500.0000
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0000
fSpecularLODMinStartFade=200.0000
fSpecularLODRange=300.0000
fSpecularLODDefaultStartFade=500.0000
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0000
fShadowLODMinStartFade=100.0000
fShadowLODRange=200.0000
fShadowLODDefaultStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0000
fLightLODMinStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODRange=500.0000
fLightLODDefaultStartFade=1000.0000
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=0
bReportBadTangentSpace=0
bStaticMenuBackground=1
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=0
bAllow20HairShader=1
bAllowScreenShot=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bForceMultiPass=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
iNPatchNOrder=0
iNPatchPOrder=0
iNPatches=0
iLocation Y=5
iLocation X=5
bIgnoreResolutionCheck=0
iAdapter=0
fMeshLODFadeTime=1.0000
iAutoViewMinDistance=2000
iAutoViewHiFrameRate=40
iAutoViewLowFrameRate=20
bAutoViewDistance=0
fDefault1stPersonFOV=65.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=65.0000
fDefaultFOV=65.0000
fNear1stPersonDistance=5.0000
fNearDistance=15.0000
fNoLODFarDistancePct=1.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMax=10240.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMin=100.0000
iDebugTextLeftRightOffset=10
iDebugTextTopBottomOffset=20
fGammaMax=0.6000
fGammaMin=1.4000
fLowHealthIModStrengthMax=1.5000
fLowHealthIModStrengthMin=0.8000
fLowHealthIModInterval=2.0000
bLowHealthIModEnabled=1
sScreenShotBaseName=ScreenShot
bLoadMarkers=1
bShowMarkers=0
fScopeScissorAmount=0.3000
bUseSunbeams=0
bShowMenuTextureUse=1
iDebugTextSubPage=0
sDebugText=VATS
fLinePrimitiveWidth=8.0000
fDecalLifetime=30.0000
[Water]
bForceLowDetailWater=0
fRefractionWaterPlaneBias=3.0000
sSurfaceTexture=water
uSurfaceFPS=12
bUseWaterLOD=1
bUseBulletWaterDisplacements=1
fInteriorWaterReflectionThreshold=10.0000
fExteriorWaterReflectionThreshold=300.0000
uMaxInteriorWaterReflections=4
uMaxExteriorWaterReflections=2
fWaterGroupHeightRange=10.0000
fWadingWaterTextureRes=512.0000
fWadingWaterQuadSize=2048.0000
bReflectSky=0
bReflectLODTrees=1
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
fCubeMapRefreshRate=0.0000
bForceLowDetailReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=0
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bReflectExplosions=0
iWaterBlurAmount=1
bUseCubeMapReflections=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=0
bUsePerWorldSpaceWaterNoise=1
bUseWaterHiRes=0
bUseWaterShader=1
bUseWater=1
fTileTextureDivisor=4.7500
fSurfaceTileSize=2048.0000
iWaterNoiseResolution=256
[LightingShader]
fEyeEnvmapLODEnd=0.0500
fRefractionLODFadeEnd=0.0300
fRefractionLODFadeStart=0.0250
fDecalLODFadeEnd=0.0600
fDecalLODFadeStart=0.0500
fEnvmapLODFadeEnd=0.1000
fEnvmapLODFadeStart=0.0900
fSpecularLODFadeEnd=0.1000
fSpecularLODFadeStart=0.0900
[Interface]
fInterfaceTintB=0.8824
fInterfaceTintG=0.9843
fInterfaceTintR=0.6314
bWriteTranslationFile=0
fSafeZoneYWide=15.0000
fSafeZoneXWide=15.0000
fSafeZoneY=15.0000
fSafeZoneX=15.0000
fDebugFontSize=13.0000
fGamepadCursorSpeed=11.0000
fJournalLongRepeatRate=0.2000
fJournalShortRepeatRate=0.0750
iFavoriteItemQueueSize=100
bShowHUDMessages=1
fLockpickLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fLockpickLightRadius=400.0000
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fLockpickLightZ=100.0000
fLockpickLightY=-1000.0000
fLockpickLightX=100.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2DimmerValue=1.7500
fUIRaceSexLight2Radius=1400.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fUIRaceSexLight2Z=60.5000
fUIRaceSexLight2Y=-150.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2X=0.5000
fUIRaceSexLightDimmerValue=0.6500
fUIRaceSexLightRadius=1400.0000
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fUIRaceSexLightZ=60.5000
fUIRaceSexLightY=-600.0000
fUIRaceSexLightX=0.5000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DimmerValue=0.1000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Radius=1024.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorB=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorG=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorR=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Z=-96.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Y=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3X=128.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DimmerValue=3.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Radius=1024.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorG=0.8100
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorR=0.7000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Z=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Y=-96.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2X=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightDimmerValue=1.6000
fUIPlayerSceneLightRadius=1500.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorB=0.8200
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorG=0.9600
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorR=0.9600
fUIPlayerSceneLightZ=128.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightY=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightX=-160.0000
fBookLight2DimmerValue=1.0000
fBookLight2Radius=400.0000
fBookLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fBookLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fBookLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fBookLight2Z=10.0000
fBookLight2Y=-75.0000
fBookLight2X=10.0000
fBookLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fBookLightRadius=400.0000
fBookLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fBookLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fBookLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fBookLightZ=100.0000
fBookLightY=-350.0000
fBookLightX=100.0000
fInventoryLight2DimmerValue=1.7500
fInventoryLight2Radius=0.0000
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fInventoryMenuLight2Z=100.0000
fInventoryMenuLight2Y=-350.0000
fInventoryMenuLight2X=100.0000
fInventoryLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fInventoryLightRadius=400.0000
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fInventoryMenuLightZ=100.0000
fInventoryMenuLightY=-350.0000
fInventoryMenuLightX=100.0000
fUICameraFarDistance=20480.0000
fUICameraNearDistance=15.0000
fTweenLongRepeatRate=0.2000
fTweenShortRepeatRate=0.1000
bShowTutorials=1
iSubtitleSpeakerNameColor=8947848
bShowSubtitleSpeakerName=1
fMaxSubtitleDistance=1250.0000
fSleepFaderTime=0.7000
sPosePlayerRaceSexMenu=OffsetBoundStandingPlayerInstant
fRSMLookAtOnGain=0.0600
fRSMCameraLookAtPercent=0.9550
fPlayerZoomTime=1000.0000
fPlayerRotationAngle=30.0000
fPlayerFaceEditDistance=100.0000
fPlayerBodyEditDistance=175.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomMaxFOV=95.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomMinFOV=60.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomThresholdFar=0.1000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomThresholdNear=3.5000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenPanThresholdY=0.3300
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenPanThresholdX=0.5000
sUIMistMenu_DefaultLogoCameraPath=
fUIMistMenu_DefaultLogoNIFScale=1.0000
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=0,0,0
fUIMistMenu_CameraFOV_G=75.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtZ_G=0.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtY_G=0.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtX_G=-50.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraZ_G=80.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraY_G=600.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraX_G=-50.0000
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToZoomSpeed=5.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToZoomSpeed=0.6000
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToPanSpeed=8.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToPanSpeed=1.0000
fUILogoModel_RotationPauseDuration=0.2500
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToRotateSpeed=0.4500
fUILogoModel_MouseThreshold=2.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToRotateSpeed=0.0200
fUILogoModel_AutoRotateSpeed=0.1000
fUILogoModel_FadeSecs=0.0001
fUIMistModel_FadeOutTime=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateZ_G=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateY_G=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateX_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_RotateZ_G=-180.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateZ_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateY_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateX_G=0.0000
bUserClosesLoadingMenu=0
fMenuKeyRepeatLong=0.5000
fMenuKeyRepeatShort=0.1000
fMagic3DItemPosScaleWide=1.7500
fMagic3DItemPosZWide=6.0000
fMagic3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fMagic3DItemPosXWide=22.0000
fMagic3DItemPosScale=1.8700
fMagic3DItemPosZ=8.0000
fMagic3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fMagic3DItemPosX=29.0000
fUnlockDoorDelay=1.5000
fLockRotCenterOffsetZ=3.0000
fLockRotCenterOffsetX=-14.5000
fLockCenterOffset=9.0000
fLockPositionZ=3.0000
fLockPositionYWide=-1300.0000
fLockPositionY=-1100.0000
fLockPositionX=0.0000
fLockMaxAngle=90.0000
fLockRotationSpeed=80.0000
fPickMouseRotationSpeed=15.0000
fPickRotationSpeed=400.0000
sForcedLoadScreenEditorID=
bUseAllNonDefaultLoadScreensFirst=0
fInventory3DBoundRadiusScale=12.5000
fInventory3DItemRotMouseSpeed=50.0000
fInventory3DItemRotSpeed=3.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomScale=2.2500
fInventory3DItemZoomZ=0.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomY=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomX=0.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomSpeed=1.5000
fInventory3DItemPosScaleWide=1.5000
fInventory3DItemPosZWide=12.0000
fInventory3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemPosXWide=-22.0000
fInventory3DItemPosScale=1.8700
fInventory3DItemPosZ=16.0000
fInventory3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemPosX=-29.0000
bShowInventory3D=1
bShowCrosshair=1
sCreditsFileFrench=Interface/Credits_French.txt
sCreditsFile=Interface/Credits.txt
uMaxCustomItemNameLength=32
fCrafting3DItemScaleWide=1.5000
fCrafting3DItemPosZWide=12.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosXWide=0.0000
fCrafting3DItemScale=1.8700
fCrafting3DItemPosZ=16.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosX=0.0000
fPackratRatio=340282346638528860000000000000000000000.0000
fBookXRotation=-25.0000
fBookOpenTime=1000.0000
fNoteDistance=90.0000
fBookDistance=110.0000
fBookPosWidthPercentage=0.5000
fBookPosHeightPercentage=0.4450
uTicksToWait=32
iMaxViewCasterPicksGamebryo=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksHavok=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksFuzzy=5
fLargeActivatePickLength_G=500.0000
fActivatePickLength=180.0000
fActivatePickRadius=16.0000
bUseFuzzyPicking=1
fMinSecondsForLoadFadeIn=1.5000
fFadeToBlackFadeSeconds=1.0000
[MAIN]
iLastHDRSetting=-1
sKeyboardDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Keyboard_
sMouseDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Mouse.txt
sGamepadDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Gamepad.txt
sControlsRemapFile=ControlMap_Custom.txt
sControlsDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/ControlMap.txt
fMapWorldTargetTransitionTime=0.5000
fLowPerfCombatantVoiceDistance=1000.0000
iMaxQuestObjectives=3000
iDetectionHighNumPicks=40
sSaveGameScreenshotName=BGSSaveLoadHeader_Screenshot
bUseWaterHDR=1
fQuestScriptDelayTime=5.0000
bPrimitivesOn=0
bEnableLipLookup=1
[GethitShader]
fBlurAmmount=0.5000
fBlockedTexOffset=0.0010
fHitTexOffset=0.0050
[LOD]
fLODMultTrees=0.5000
iFadeNodeMinNearDistance=500
fActorLODMax=15.0000
fActorLODMin=2.0000
fItemLODMax=15.0000
fItemLODMin=1.0000
fObjectLODMax=15.0000
fObjectLODMin=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultComplex=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultComplex=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultComplex=1.0000
fLODLandDropAmount=230.0000
bDisplayLODLand=1
fLODLandVerticalBias=0.0000
fTalkingDistance=2000.0000
fLodDistance=500.0000
fFadeOutTime=2.0000
fFadeInTime=1.2000
fFadeInThreshold=0.7000
fFadeOutThreshold=0.3000
fDistanceMultiplier=1.0000
fLODFadeOutPercent=0.6000
fLODBoundRadiusMult=10.0000
[Animation]
bAlwaysSaveAllInfo=0
bUseVariableCache=1
uiMaxPermanentSetSize=5
bShouldProcessRequests=1
bRandomizeGraphSeed=1
bUseSpeedSampler=1
bAlwaysDriveRagdoll=0
bDriveRagdollWithGraph=1
bFootIK=1
fAnimInterpSlop=0.2500
fAnimInterpFarDist=800.0000
fAnimInterpNearDist=400.0000
fAnimInterpMaxTime=0.2500
fAnimInterpMinTime=0.0800
fBoneLODDistanceScale=1.0000
sHkxDBNameContextPrefix=meshes\
bSendNonVisibleBehaviorGraphsToSPU=1
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
bFootIKFeedback=1
bEnableHavokHit=0
fHavokHitImpulseMult=50.0000
uiMaxNumActorHit=5
fHavokHitTimeSec=3.0000
bInitiallyLoadAllClips=0
bApplyPitchToExtractedMotion=1
fPlayerCharacterDrawSheatheTimeout=3.0000
fPlayerCharacterAttackComboStartFraction=0.5000
fPlayerCharacterAttackIntroLength=0.0000
fPlayerCharacterPowerAttackStartTime=0.3667
iPlayerCharacterImagespaceModifierAnimCount=2
strPlayerCharacterBehavior1stPGraph=Actors\Character\_1stPerson\FirstPerson.hkx
fMountDismountTimeout=5.0000
fSpecialIdlePickTime=250.0000
fIdleChangeClearTime=1.0000
fWeaponChangeClearTime=0.5000
fMotionFeedbackMinTime=0.5000
fMotionFeedbackMinSpeed=5.0000
fMotionFeedbackMinAngleDelta=20.0000
fMotionFeedbackMinSpeedDelta=25.0000
iMinBonesToGenerateWhileSitting=5
bUseSPUGenerate=0
fMaxFrameCounterDifferenceToConsiderVisible=0.0667
uVariableCacheSize=40
bHumanoidFootIKEnable=1
bFeedbackToGraphFromCharacterController=1
bAnimInterpEnable=1
bDisplayMarkWarning=0
fMaxTimeToMarkSec=3.0000
bLoadCollatedAnimTextData=1
[MESSAGES]
bShowMissingAudioWarnings=1
bAllowFileWrite=1
bShowMissingLipWarnings=1
bSkipInitializationFlows=1
bSkipProgramFlows=1
bAllowYesToAll=1
bDisableAssertQueuing=1
bUseWindowsMessageBox=0
bBlockMessageBoxes=0
iFileLogging=0
bFaceGenWarnings=0
[Pathfinding]
fMaxHeightFromObstacleBoxToToNavmesh=-16.0000
fMaxHeightFromNavmeshToObstacleBoxBottom=128.0000
fDistFromPathForFollowingRadiusMult=2.0000
fDefaultTangentSmoothingFactor=1.0000
fDefaultPreferredFactor=0.5000
iDefaultRetryCount=3
fSmoothingStepHeight=25.0000
fMaxDistanceFromNavmeshMult=0.2500
fPOVSmootherAvoidNodeCost=7.0000
fPathToAnimLengthMaxMultiplier=2.0000
bIgnoreThresholds=0
fSlowDownMultiplier=0.5000
bFacePathVector=1
fMaxCollisionTime=1.0000
fMinCollisionTime=0.2500
bUseTweenedAnimations=1
fBackPedalAngle=160.0000
fNavmeshBoundsActorRadiusMultiplier=1.0000
fNavmeshBoundsMinTimeOfImpact=0.0333
bAvoidBoxTriggersFailure=0
fDefaultAvoidBoxAvoidNodeRadius=32.0000
bUseActorAvoidBox=1
fTweenerAnimDurationOffset=0.1000
bSlowDownForActorAvoidance=0
fAvoidNodeCost=24.0000
fAvoidNodeRadiusAdd=11.0000
fMaxTimeBlockedByActors=1.0000
iMaxActorsToAvoid=10
fAvoidanceTimeDelta=3.0000
fMaxAvoidanceRadius=512.0000
fMinAvoidanceRadius=256.0000
fMaxTimeSizeAvoidNode=1.0000
fMaxDistanceMoved=5.0000
bUseActorAvoidance=1
fTweeningMaxPercentSpeedDelta=0.2000
fDefaultStaticAvoidNodeRadius=32.0000
fDefaultAvoidNodeCost=32.0000
fAcceptableErrorRatio=0.9000
fTotalDisplacementThresholdRadiusMult=0.6600
fTotalTimePadding=0.5000
fTotalTimeThreshold=1.0000
bStaticAvoidanceTriggerMovementBlocked=0
iMaxObstacleBuildPerFrame=1
iMaxAvoidBoxCheckPerFrame=2
uiSmallNavmeshInfoPathSC=3
bUseTangentSmoothing=1
bUseAlternateSmoothingForPrime=1
bUseRayCasts=1
bUseOldPathSmoothing=0
bRebuildPathIfSmootherFailed=1
bCreateDebugInfo=0
bUsePathSmoothing=1
bUseStraightLineCheckFirst=1
fMaxFitnessMultiplier=2.0000
fWaterTriangleCrossingCostMultiplier=5.0000
fWaterTriangleCostMultiplier=4.0000
fMaxEdgeLength=512.0000
fBadTriangleMultiplier=100.0000
fAvoidPreferredTriangleCrossingMultiplier=10.0000
fAvoidPreferredTriangleMultiplier=3.0000
fPreferredTriangleMultiplier=0.0100
fPathingLargeActorRadius=80.0000
fFindMaxSpeedMinParamIncrementPercent=0.1000
iFindMaxSpeedMinIterationCount=10
fPathManagerDebugInfoWindow=1.0000
iMaxHavokRequestsPerFrame=2
iMaxQueuedPathingRequests=50
bDisableUnloadedPaths=0
bBackgroundPathing=1
fAvoidanceDistanceRadiusMult=1.0000
fMinFrictionSpeed=2.0000
fMinTimeToNextPoint=0.3000
fMinDist=50.0000
fTeleportNodeAngleTolerance=5.0000
fHeadingToPathTangentMaxAngle=15.0000
fMaxDistFromPathRadiusMult=5.0000
fMinNormalizedSpeedForSlowdown=0.7500
fRotateTowardsPathThreshold=5.0000
fShortPathRadiusMult=2.0000
fLedgeJumpHeightBuffer=16.0000
fStaticPathTangentSmoothingFactor=0.5000
fMinimalUsePathingCost=409600.0000
bWarnIfHighLevelSearchFails=0
fNodeDistanceThreshold=25.0000
fMinFailureDistance=50.0000
fWarpMaxTime=5.0000
fWarpPathOffset=100.0000
fWarpRequestActorRadius=5.0000
iWarpMaxPathFailureCount=3
bWarpOnConsecutiveFailures=1
fMinStairSpeed=80.0000
fSprintAngleToPathThreshold=5.0000
fSprintDistToPathThresholdRadiusMult=0.5000
fSprintAccelerationMult=10.0000
fAICombatTurnSpeedScale=2.5000
fAITurnSpeedScale=1.5000
fMovementBlockedTimer=0.0200
fFollowerTeleportOffsetFudge=10.0000
bUseVelocityObstacles=1
fObstacleManagerMinWidth=16.0000
fObstacleManagerMinHeight=48.0000
bCutDoors=1
fObstacleUpdateDeltaWhenUnknown=5.0000
fObstacleUpdateDeltaWhenMoving=1.0000
bBackgroundNavmeshUpdate=1
bUseTaskletsToRecomputeBounds=0
bFixNavmeshInfosOnLoad=0
iMaxPathRequestsPerFrameTracked=32
iPathRequestsAllowedPerFrame=2
[BSPathing]
fFindClosestEdgesRadius=512.0000
[BackgroundLoad]
iPostProcessTaskWarningMilliseconds=20
iPostProcessMillisecondsEditor=50
iPostProcessMillisecondsLoadingQueuedPriority=20
iPostProcessMilliseconds=5
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=0
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=0
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Controls]
bBackgroundMouse=0
fTriggerDeadzone=0.3000
fRThumbDeadzone=0.2650
fLThumbDeadzone=0.2400
fGamepadHeadingSensitivityMax=3.5500
fGamepadHeadingSensitivityMin=0.2500
fMouseHeadingSensitivityMax=0.0500
fMouseHeadingSensitivityMin=0.0100
bInvertMovementThumbstick=0
fDirectionalDeadzone=0.5000
iNumHotkeys=8
fHotKeyDelay=0.2500
fDualCastChordTime=0.0500
fPCDialogueLookStart=25.0000
fPCDialogueLookSpeed=10.0000
fLookGraphY4=0.6000
fLookGraphX4=0.9000
fLookGraphY3=0.3000
fLookGraphX3=0.8000
fLookGraphY2=0.2000
fLookGraphX2=0.6000
fLookGraphY1=0.1000
fLookGraphX1=0.4000
iNumLookGraphSettings=4
fMoveGraphY3=0.9000
fMoveGraphX3=0.9000
fMoveGraphY2=0.5000
fMoveGraphX2=0.7000
fMoveGraphY1=0.1000
fMoveGraphX1=0.2000
iNumMoveGraphSettings=3
fOutsideDialogueAngleRotationDampen=0.3300
fDialogueHardStopAngle3P=55.0000
fDialogueHardStopAngle1P=45.0000
fDialogueSoftStopAngle3P=25.0000
fDialogueSoftStopAngle1P=20.0000
fTogglePOVDelay=0.0000
fZKeyDelay=0.2000
fHorseHeadingMovementMult=0.7500
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.8500
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200
fGamepadHeadingYScale=23.0000
fGamepadHeadingXScale=0.9000
fSubsequentPowerBashDelay=2.0000
fInitialPowerBashDelay=0.3000
fSubsequentPowerAttackDelay=2.0000
fInitialPowerAttackDelay=0.3000
fHeadingAxisDeadzone=0.1500
fMovementAxisDeadzone=0.1500
fMaxLookRampUpDelta=0.1300
fMaxMoveRampDownDelta=500.0000
fSprintStopThreshold=0.5000
fReverseDirThreshold=0.3000
fHorseClampAngle=10.0000
fFreezeDirectionDefaultSpeedThreshold=100.0000
fFreezeDirectionDefaultAngleThreshold=60.0000
bFreezeDirectionOnLargeDelta=1
fControllerDampenTime=0.1800
bDampenPlayerControls=1
fControllerSampleThreshold=0.1000
fControllerBufferDepth=0.1400
fPlayerThirdPersonDampenTime=0.2500
bPlayerGraphFeedback=0
fHorseControlsDampenTime=1.0000
[Fonts]
sFontConfigFile=Interface\FontConfig.txt
[Menu]
rDebugTextColor=255,251,233
iConsoleHistoryCharBufferSize=16384
rConsoleHistoryTextColor=153,153,153
iConsoleTextSize=20
rConsoleTextColor=255,255,255
iConsoleSizeScreenPercent=40
[Papyrus]
bEnableTrace=0
bEnableProfiling=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=76800
iMaxMemoryPageSize=512
iMinMemoryPageSize=128
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0000
fExtraTaskletBudgetMS=1.2000
fUpdateBudgetMS=1.2000
bEnableLogging=0
fArchiveInitBufferMB=8.0000
[:Controls]
fKeyboardRepeatRate=0.0500
fKeyboardRepeatDelay=0.3000
[Audio]
fNonDialogVoiceDuckingFadeIn=1.0000
fNonDialogVoiceDuckingFadeOut=1.5000
fNonDialogVoiceDucking=9.0000
sDeathCameraEffect=MAGShoutSlowTimeActiveLP
fHardLandingDamageThreshold=500.0000
uAsyncReadPriorityThreshold=64
uStreamingThreshold=4194304
sMissingAssetSoundFile=
uiMaxAudioCacheSize=2097152
uiInitialCacheSize=1048576
uiAudioHWThread=2
fDefaultMasterVolume=1.0000
uMaxSizeForCachedSound=262144
bEnableAudioCache=1
bEnableAudio=1
sAudioAPI=XAudio2
fCollisionSoundHeavyThreshold=160.0000
iCollisionSoundTimeDelta=150
uAudioThreadSleepTimeGameMode=33
uAudioThreadSleepTimeMenuMode=1
fHighlightSpeechOverlap=0.5000
fMaxHighlightRadius=250.0000
iHighlightSpeechOverlap=500
fNonHighlightSpeechAtten=12.0000
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0000
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0000
fReverbTransitionTime=0.5000
fRegionLoopFadeOutTime=8.0000
fRegionLoopFadeInTime=6.0000
fASFadeOutTime=8.0000
fASFadeInTime=3.0000
uRegionSoundsAllowedPerUpdate=1
fRegionSoundPlacementZOffset=256.0000
fRegionSoundPlacementRandomOffset=650.0000
fRegionRandomSoundPlacementBase=100.0000
fAudioRumblePowerAttackAdj=0.1500
fAudioRumbleBigExponent=0.5000
fAudioRumbleSmallExponent=0.4000
uWaterAudioAmbientAttenuation=2200
uWaterAudioAxisSamplePoints=8
uWaterAudioSamplePointsToUse=8
fWaterAudioFadeOutSeconds=5.0000
fWaterAudioFadeInSeconds=3.0000
fMinSoundVel=60.0000
fMusicFinaleCrossFadeTimeOut=6.0000
fMusicFinaleCrossFadeTimeIn=3.0000
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0000
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0000
fDialogueHeadYawExaggeration=2.0000
fDialogueHeadRollExaggeration=2.0000
fDialogueHeadPitchExaggeration=2.0000
[Camera]
fTweenCamZoomSpeed=25.0000
fTweenCamZoomFOVMod=10.0000
fTweenCamRotClosingSpeed=10.0000
fTweenCamRotSpeed=4.0000
fTweenCamRotAngle=0.0500
bReturnTo1stPersonFromVanity=0
fChaseCameraMaxAngle=30.0000
fChaseCameraSpeed=10.0000
fCollisionRecoveryMinDist=4000.0000
fCollisionRecoverySpeed=3.0000
fPitchZoomOutMaxDist=100.0000
fShoulderDollySpeed=3.0000
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=-100.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=20.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0000
fOverShoulderPosZ=-10.0000
fOverShoulderPosX=30.0000
fMouseWheelZoomMinDelta=0.0050
fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=0.8000
fMouseWheelZoomIncrement=0.0750
fThumbstickZoomSpeed=0.0500
fFreeRotationSpeed=3.0000
fMinCurrentZoom=-0.2000
fVanityModeMaxDist=600.0000
fVanityModeMinDist=155.0000
fPitchZeroBlendTime=0.7500
fHorseDismountYawCorrection=0.3200
iAnimatedTransitionMillis=1000
iBleedoutTransitionMillis=500
iHorseTransitionMillis=500
fLookingSpeed=0.1000
fCharControllerCheckHeightOffset=124.0000
fCameraCasterBleedOutSize=5.0000
fCameraCasterTargetSize=20.0000
fCameraCasterSize=15.0000
bDisableAutoVanityMode=0
fAutoVanityModeDelay=120.0000
fHorseMaxUpwardPitch=25.0000
fHorseMaxAngleBeforeTurn=90.0000
fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-300.0000
fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=0.0000
fOverShoulderHorsePosX=0.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateZ=-50.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateY=50.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateX=0.0000
fWorkbenchCameraYaw=-1.0000
fWorkbenchCameraPitch=0.5000
fWorkbenchCameraZoom=100.0000
fFurnitureCameraAngle=0.3927
fFurnitureCameraZoom=250.0000
fFreeCameraTriggerDeadzone=0.1000
fFreeCameraRunSpeed=2.0000
fFreeCameraRotationSpeed=3.0000
fFreeCameraTranslationSpeed=20.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMouseMaxLag=4.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMouseFollowSpeed=15.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOffMaxSpeed=1.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOffAccel=1.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOnMaxSpeed=0.6000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOnAccel=0.5000
f1stPitchOffsetTarget=0.7500
f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.2500
fFirstPersonSittingAngleLimit=1.5708
fFirstPersonSittingRotationSpeed=0.1000
fFirstPersonDisablePOVLerpDPS=2.0000
fAutoVanityIncrement=0.0100
fDefaultAutoVanityZoom=300.0000
fActorFadeOutLimit=30.0000
[Combat]
bCombatPathSprinting=1
bCombatPathSmoothing=1
fDebugCombatProjectileLOSTime=5.0000
bDebugCombatProjectileLOS=0
fDebugCombatTextSize=0.5000
bDebugCombatTextColorDark=0
bDebugCombatThreats=0
bEncounterZoneTargetRestrict=1
bDebugCombatTargetLocations=0
bDebugCombat=0
bDebugCombatDetection=0
bDebugCombatSearch=0
bDebugCombatGroups2=0
bDebugCombatGroups=0
bDisableCombatDialogue=0
bDebugCombatCoverReservations=0
bDebugCombatAttackRange=0
bDebugCombatTargets=0
bDebugCombatAimLocations=0
bDebugCombatUnreachableLocations=0
bDebugCombatArea=0
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius3=10.0000
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius2=0.5000
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius1=0.0000
bVATSProjectileDebug=0
fProjectileDebugDuration=5.0000
bProjectileDebug=0
bHazardDebug=0
fMagnetismObjLookingMult=0.5000
fMagnetismObjHeadingMult=0.5000
fMagnetismObjStrafeHeadingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismHeadingMult=1.0000
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismStrafeBaseSpeed=350.0000
fMagnetismStrafeMaxDistance=750.0000
fIronSightsZoomDefault=50.0000
bIronSightsZoomEnable=1
fAimChaseLookingMult=3.0000
fAimDownDegrees=90.0000
fAimUpDegrees=90.0000
fDeathForceCleared=1.0000
bPlayerAlwaysStaggered=1
fDecapInitialSpeed=250.0000
fHitEffectThresholdMod=0.0400
fHitEffectThresholdSevere=0.0430
bDisableNPCAttacks=0
bPlayHitLocationIdles=1
bPlayStaggers=1
iMaxHiPerfCombatCount=4
fMinBloodDamage=1.0000
fHitVectorDelay=0.4000
iShowHitVector=0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bChainExplosionDebug=0
bMagicDebug=0
f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=2.5000
f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=2.0000
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=0
bAimSights=0
bLaserSights=0
[VATS]
bVatsDebug=0
fVATSKillMoveEnd=4.0000
fVatsLightColorB=1.0000
fVatsLightColorG=1.0000
fVatsLightColorR=1.0000
fVATSLightElevation=100.0000
fVATSLightDistance=100.0000
fVATSLightAngle=0.0000
fVATSLightLevelMax=40.0000
fVATSLightLevelMin=20.0000
bVATSDisable=0
fVATSFocus=3.2000
bVATSSmartCameraCheckDebug=0
[Decals]
fDebrisDecalTimer=0.0050
bBackgroundInitializeGeometryDecals=1
bAllowDecalsOnAlpha=1
bForceAllDecals=0
bSkinnedDecals=1
bDecals=1
bDecalMultithreaded=0
bDecalOcclusionQuery=1
uMaxSkinDecalPerActor=20
uMaxSkinDecals=35
[Dialogue]
fDialogueRotationPitchOffset=0.1700
fDialogueRotationSecs=1.0000
[GamePlay]
fPlayerHealthSaveOnPauseLimit=0.2500
sTrackProgressPath=\\vault2\Fallout\LevelData\
bTrackProgress=0
iActorsDismemberedPerFrame=2
fMapMarkerUpdateTime=0.0500
bAllowHavokGrabTheLiving=0
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1
bHealthBarShowing=0
bInstantLevelUp=0
fFootIKDistance=1024.0000
iDetectionPicks=21
[Pathing]
fINIDetectDoorsForPathingTime=0.5000
[Actor]
fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=4096.0000
fNotVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=2048.0000
bUseNavMeshForMovement=1
[HeadTracking]
fHeadTrackingMaxAngle=90.0000
fPathLookAtPointTime=2.0000
fMaxPathLookAtPointDist=512.0000
fMinPathLookAtPointDist=128.0000
fUpdateDelayNewTargetSecondsMax=8.0000
fUpdateDelayNewTargetSecondsMin=3.0000
fUpdateDelaySecondsMax=1.5000
fUpdateDelaySecondsMin=1.0000
iUpdateActorsPerFrame=10
bDisableHeadTracking=0
[Debug]
bDebugHorseArrows=0
bDebugFaceGenCriticalSection=0
bDebugFaceGenMultithreading=0
[Archive]
bInvalidateOlderFiles=1
sInvalidationFile=ArchiveInvalidation.txt
iRetainFilenameOffsetTable=1
iRetainFilenameStringTable=1
iRetainDirectoryStringTable=1
bCheckRuntimeCollisions=0
sResourceArchiveRetainFileNameList=
sResourcePrefixList=TEXTURES\, MESHES\, FACEGEN\, INTERFACE\ , MUSIC\, SOUND\, SCRIPTS\, MAXHEIGHTS\, VIS\, GRASS\, STRINGS\
SResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
SResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sArchiveList=Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Voices.bsa
bUseArchives=1
bTrackFileLoading=0
[CopyProtectionStrings]
sCopyProtectionMessage2=Insert the Skyrim Disc.
sCopyProtectionTitle2=Skyrim Disc Not Found
sCopyProtectionMessage=Unable to find a CD-ROM/DVD drive on this computer.
sCopyProtectionTitle=CD-ROM Drive Not Found
[SpeedTree]
fLODTreeMipMapLODBias=-0.7500
fLocalTreeMipMapLODBias=-0.2500
[CameraPath]
iTake=0
sDirectoryName=TestCameraPath
iFPS=30
sNif=Cameras\CameraTest.nif
sOffsetID=
bRecord=0
bStart=0
[SaveGame]
sSaveGameGameVersionOutdated=This save game was created on a later version of Skyrim. Please download any updates.
iAutoSaveCount=3
bDisableAutoSave=0
bDisplayMissingContentDialogue=1
bCopySaveGameToHostOrMemStick=0
bOutputSaveGameScreenshot=0
bAllowProfileTransfer=0
iSaveGameBackupCount=1
sSaveGameSafeMarkerID=1DC0A
bAllowScriptedForceSave=1
bAllowScriptedAutosave=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=0
[Clouds]
fCloudAtlasWidth=1.0000
sCloudInstanceMesh=Meshes\CloudInstance.NIF
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=1
fCameraAboveMaxHeightThreshold=2048.0000
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
bUseNewTerrainSystem=1
uDistantTreeBlockCacheSizePerCell=1
[Terrain]
fHDLODSnowThresholdAngle=87.0000
fLODSnowThresholdAngle=100.0000
[NavMeshGeneration]
bGlobalNavMeshCheckDeleteWarningTriangles=0
bGlobalNavMeshCheck=0
uNavmeshTriangleCountInteriorWarnThreshold=5000
uNavmeshTriangleCountWarnThreshold=3500
[Trees]
fUpdateBudget=1.5000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1
bForceFullDetail=0
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
[FaceGen]
uiNumActorsAllowedToMorph=10
bUseCustomizationMorphs=1
bUseRaceMorph=1
[Weather]
fSunGlareSize=600.0000
fSunBaseSize=425.0000
bFogEnabled=1
bPrecipitation=1
fAlphaReduce=1.0000
sBumpFadeColor=255,255,255,255
sLerpCloseColor=255,255,255,255
sEnvReduceColor=255,255,255,255
[Cart]
fWheelAngDamp=0.0100
fMass=130.0000
fFriction=100.0000
fGravMult=3.5000
sHarnessBoneCart=FrontHorseCarriage01
sHarnessBoneRight=HarnessRightBone
sHarnessBoneLeft=HarnessLeftBone
sHorseConnect=HorseSpine2
fPoleZOffset=-20.0000
fCartRot2=10.0000
fCartRot1=10.0000
fTetherOffsetZ=13.0000
fTetherOffsetY=163.0000
fTetherOffsetX=50.0000
fCartLimitMin=-0.7500
fCartLimitMax=0.7500
fHorsePivotZ=0.0000
fHorsePivotY=0.0000
fHorsePivotX=0.0000
fCartPivotZ=0.7000
fCartPivotY=3.0000
fCartPivotX=0.0000
fHorseOffsetZ=0.0000
fHorseOffsetY=200.0000
fHorseOffsetX=0.0000
fTipImpulse=500.0000
[Voice]
sFileTypeLTF=ltf
sFileTypeLip=lip
sFileTypeSource=wav
sFileTypeGame=wav
[TestAllCells]
bFileControllerOnRoot=1
bFileShowTextures=1
bFileShowIcons=1
bFileSkipIconChecks=0
bFileUnusedObject=0
bFileTestLoad=0
bFileNeededMessage=1
bFileGoneMessage=1
bFileCheckModelCollision=0
bFileSkipModelChecks=0
[Landscape]
sDefaultLandNormalTexture=Dirt02_N.dds
sDefaultLandDiffuseTexture=Dirt02.dds
fLandFriction=2.5000
iLandBorder2B=0
iLandBorder2G=0
iLandBorder2R=0
iLandBorder1B=0
iLandBorder1G=255
iLandBorder1R=255
bCurrentCellOnly=0
fLandTextureTilingMult=3.0000
[Grass]
fTexturePctThreshold=0.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=2
fWaveOffsetRange=1.7500
bAllowLoadGrass=0
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bGenerateGrassDataFiles=0
iGrassCellRadius=2
fGrassWindMagnitudeMin=5.0000
fGrassWindMagnitudeMax=125.0000
iMinGrassSize=20
bGrassPointLighting=0
fGrassFadeRange=1000.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=3500.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1
[bLightAttenuation]
fQuadraticRadiusMult=1.0000
fLinearRadiusMult=1.0000
bOutQuadInLin=0
fConstantValue=0.0000
fQuadraticValue=16.0000
fLinearValue=3.0000
uQuadraticMethod=2
uLinearMethod=1
bUseQuadratic=1
bUseLinear=0
bUseConstant=0
[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uCityLODBudgetAdjustment=5242880
uWastelandLODBudgetAdjustment=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
fMaxMsUsagePerFrame=28.0000
fMsHavokTriCount=0.0010
fMsDecalCount=0.0010
fMsLightCount=0.0100
fMsLightExcessGeometry=0.0100
fMsWaterCount=0.1000
fMsTriangleCount=0.0001
fMsGeometryCount=0.0100
fMsEmittersCount=0.0100
fMsParticlesCount=0.0010
fMsAnimatedObjectsCount=0.0500
fMsActiveRefCount=0.0500
fMsActorRefCount=0.2450
fMsRefCount=0.0210
uHavokTriCountInterior=5000
uDecalCountInterior=500
uLightExcessGeometryInterior=5
uLightCountInterior=10
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=104857600
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterCountInterior=10
uTriangleCountInterior=100000
uGeometryCountInterior=1000
uEmittersCountInterior=50
uParticlesCountInterior=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCountInterior=50
uActiveRefCountInterior=100
uActorRefCountInterior=20
uRefCountInterior=1000
uHavokTriCount=5000
uDecalCount=500
uLightExcessGeometry=100
uLightCount=10
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=5242880
uWaterCount=10
uTriangleCount=100000
uGeometryCount=1000
uEmittersCount=50
uParticlesCount=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCount=50
uActiveRefCount=100
uActorRefCount=20
uRefCount=700
[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
sMasterMismatchWarning=One of the files that "%s" is dependent on has changed since the last save.
[LANGUAGE]
sSysUtil_GameContentInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_NPDRMInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsUpdating=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsConfiguring=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsReinstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsLoading=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_DirtyDisc=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_DiscEject=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataOwnershipWarning=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataInsufficientSpace=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataCreateNew=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_GameDataCorrupt=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_GameDataInsufficientSpace=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AutoSaveWarning=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_Retry=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sFailureMessage=Something is broken



SkyrimPrefs.ini


Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=1
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=4000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=8
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=2048
fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=5000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=40000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=150000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=250
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=50
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1



wie auch immer, ich stelle mal wider eine alte ini aus dem forum zusammen, den so spielt es sich nicht mehr gut 


edit: es hat zwei/drei interessante beiträge darunter,  die ich noch nicht kannte. (bin immer noch am durchlesen)


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

So sehen die Ini's nach updates oder ähnlichem aus. Hatte ich auch schonmal hier gepostet. (Weiß allerdings nicht mehr genau was das bei mir ausgelöst hatte, glaube irgendein Mod wie ENB)


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hab ihr jetzt schon mal den Patch 1.2 probiert?
Einige berichten ja von Problemen, Rückwärts fliegende Drachen und sowas, konnte ich aber nicht feststellen.
Zumindest sind die Framedrops nicht mehr ganz so wild.


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

Bin immer noch auf 1.12.0


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Leandros schrieb:


> Bin immer noch auf 1.12.0


 
Der 1.2.12 scheint was zu taugen!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



scorpio78 schrieb:


> hab ihr jetzt schon mal den patch 1.2 probiert?


 
nö. 

1.1.21.0


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Der 1.2.12 scheint was zu taugen!


 
ma gucken. Bin, wie gesagt, noch auf dem Pre-DRM Patch.


----------



## cap82 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Leute ich brauch mal hilfe. Hat irgendwer ein paar gute schatteneinstellungen hinbekommen? Ich bekomms einfach nicht auf die reihe. Egal was ich mache, ich bekomme das gepixel nicht weg. Auch der übergang zu den entfernten schatten is ziemlich hart und klar erkennbar.


----------



## m4soN (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Hallo an alle!

Ich bin zwar mit PC´s recht gut bewandert, kenne mich auch mit Technik und Spielen bzw. manchen Configs gut aus, aber bei der Masse die man in der Ini von Skyrim tweaken kann, bin sogar ich leider überfordert 

Aktuell habe ich nur Mods installiert und nutze die vom Spiel vorgegebene Maximaleinstellung.

Gerne würde ich aber meinen PC ausreizen und dadurch dieses Spiel in noch größerer Pracht genießen.

Kann evtl jemand so nett sein, und mir über die Seite SKYRIM | Do Not Argue eine Config erstellen, die er an meine Hardware anlehnt und mich evtl an die Hand nehmen um mir zu erklären was evtl dadurch verändert wird und was warum für meine Hardware zu hungrig sein könnte?

i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHZ
8 GB RAM
Radeon HD6950
Win7 64Bit
SSD OCZ Vertex 2
24" Monitor, somit spiele ich auf 1920x1080

Bitte versteht diese Anfrage nicht als faule Aktivität meinerseits, ich will ja lernen, brauche dafür aber jemanden der mir hier beim Einstieg hilft. Aufgrund einer "vorgefertigten CFG" kann ich dann auch noch zusätzlich an ein paar Schrauben spielen und lernen.


Die andere Frage stellt sich eigentlich gar nicht, ich habe eine SSD und sollte das Spiel wohl sicher auch auf dieser Platte installieren. Mein Steam ist aber auf einer anderen Partition schon installiert, Skyrim auch. Wie kann ich das am einfachsten "umziehen"? Hat da jemand einen cleveren Trick?


Für eure Hilfe wäre ich überaus dankbar!!!

Und immer dran denken, jeder fängt mal klein an  Und ich helfe anderen bei Themen die ich weiß auch gerne weiter


----------



## Arikus (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Die SSD bringt einem nicht so viel, ich habe bei mir zwischen SSD und HDD nur ein paar Sekunden verkürzte Ladezeiten beim ersten Spieleinstieg gemessen.

Im Spiel habe ich keine Unterschiede feststellen können,


----------



## SebaCl (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Habe fast die selbe config wie du (die des Pc meine ich)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Übrigens, für alle, die mal etwas Skyrim tunen wollen. 

Exklusiv in der PCGH 01/2012 mit DVD: Der PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner für mehr Leistung und bessere Grafik - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## Scorpio78 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Übrigens, für alle, die mal etwas Skyrim tunen wollen.
> 
> Exklusiv in der PCGH 01/2012 mit DVD: Der PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner für mehr Leistung und bessere Grafik - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


 
Ja, aber dummerweise :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koreador (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Heidiho!

Mal eine Frage an Dich Lagacyy, bezogen auf Deinen Post:



			
				Zu den FPS: Hab meine 580 wie immer auf 920/1840/2150MHz übertaktet und dann getestet:
In den Städten waren es meistens 45+fps und in den Außenarealen ca. 25+fps

Ich stell das heute mal auf ugridstoload 7 über dieses txt dingens zurück. Mit 9 laggt das manchmal echt übel und ich hatte schon fps drops auf 16 :ugly:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine ähnliche Rechnerconfig wie Du, habe mir die .inis mit DNA auf Ultra EX erstellt und in Außenbereichen läuft alles stabil bei 36+ FPS. Einzige Ausnahme: wenn ich fShadowDistance auf 16000.0 stelle, fallen die FPS auf 26. Da ich mich mit Übertakten nicht auskenne und kein Risiko eingehen will, wollte ich Dich fragen, ob das Übertakten hier überhaupt was bringen würde?
> 
> Und noch eine Frage an alle: wenn ich diesen Eintrag bMTRendering=0 auf 1 setze hängt sich Skyrim bei Spielstandladen auf. Kann mir jmd den Grund erklären? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht es hier um Multi-Threaded Rendering, das in Verbindung mit DirectX11 kommt. Das habe ich mit Win7 schon installiert. Muss ich jetzt noch irgendwo etwas einstellen, damit sich Skyrim nicht aufhängt oder funktioniert dieser INI-Eintrag gar nicht?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Übrigens, für alle, die mal etwas Skyrim tunen wollen.
> 
> Exklusiv in der PCGH 01/2012 mit DVD: Der PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner für mehr Leistung und bessere Grafik - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim



Mein Händler hatte leider nur die Magazin Version ... naja .... Hauptsache PCGH mit Kauf unterstützen ... und am 6. hab ich mir noch die "alte" Ausgabe geholt ^^

P.s.: Mir gefallen beide Ausgaben .... Ihr habt´s einfach drauf ^^ Ok ... ich glaube ich schweife gerade vom topic ab ...


----------



## Placebo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



> Die letzte Frage: was mache ich mit diesem Eintrag [HAVOK]iNumThreads=1 ?  Ich habe eine GTX580, die ja die Physix-Engine mitbringt. Havok ist,  glaube ich eine Software-Lösung, die Physik berechnet. Also ist dieser  Eintrag gar nicht relevant für mich, oder? Wenn doch, was muss ich dann  für einen Wert einstellen?


Havok wurde 2007 von Intel gekauft. Du könntest den Wert z.B. auf drei erhöhen, vielleicht verteilt sich die Physik-Last dann auf die Kerne.



> Übrigens, für alle, die mal etwas Skyrim tunen wollen.
> 
> Exklusiv  in der PCGH 01/2012 mit DVD: Der PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner für mehr Leistung  und bessere Grafik - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


Ihr bekommt euer Geld ja schon 
Kommen noch mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten dazu?


----------



## Legacyy (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



koreador schrieb:


> Heidiho!
> Mal eine Frage an Dich Lagacyy, bezogen auf Deinen Post:
> Ich habe eine ähnliche Rechnerconfig wie Du, habe mir die .inis mit DNA auf Ultra EX erstellt und in Außenbereichen läuft alles stabil bei 36+ FPS. Einzige Ausnahme: wenn ich fShadowDistance auf 16000.0 stelle, fallen die FPS auf 26. Da ich mich mit Übertakten nicht auskenne und kein Risiko eingehen will, wollte ich Dich fragen, ob das Übertakten hier überhaupt was bringen würde?
> Und noch eine Frage an alle: wenn ich diesen Eintrag bMTRendering=0 auf 1 setze hängt sich Skyrim bei Spielstandladen auf. Kann mir jmd den Grund erklären? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht es hier um Multi-Threaded Rendering, das in Verbindung mit DirectX11 kommt. Das habe ich mit Win7 schon installiert. Muss ich jetzt noch irgendwo etwas einstellen, damit sich Skyrim nicht aufhängt oder funktioniert dieser INI-Eintrag gar nicht?
> ...


Was hast du denn für einen PC?
Übertakten bringt bei der Grafikkarte ziemlich wenig, da ist viel mehr die CPU gefragt. Hatte da die CPU von 4GHz wieder auf 3,4 zurück getaktet, deswegen war das so wenig^^

Die ShadowDistance auf 16000 brauch man eigentlich net, da die Bäume in der Entfernung eh keine Sichtbaren Schatten mehr haben. Ich hab das z.B. auf 3000.
bMTRendering hab ich auch auf 0, keine Ahnung, was das bringen soll^^
[HAVOK]iNumThreads bezieht sich auf die CPU Threads, die dazu benutzt werden das zu berechnen. Da kannste die Zahl eingeben, wie viele deine CPU (+HT) hat. Ich hab da z.B. 8 eingetragen.

Btw. interessante Sachen zum Memory Management gefunden: (Soll angeblich die doppelte Menge Speicher zum benutzen freigeben)

[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=371195904
uWaterMemoryInterior=20971520
uTextureMemoryInterior=20971520
uGeometryMemoryInterior=20971520
uWaterMemory=10485760
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=10485760


----------



## LordCama (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> [BudgetCaps]
> uActorMemoryBudgetCap=20971520
> uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=371195904
> uWaterMemoryInterior=20971520
> ...



sind das die standartwerte, oder schon editiert? und kommt  der eintrag in die Skyrim.ini oder die SkyrimPrefs.ini 

wie auch immer, die einträge sehen interessant aus


----------



## Legacyy (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Öhmm gute frage.. hab das auf der SKYRIM | Do Not Argue gefunden... ^^
Wird in die Skyrim.ini eingefügt. Das oben sind schon die höheren Werte, das hier sind die Standarteinstellungen:
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=10485760
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=10485760
uGeometryMemory=5242880

Probier ich heute nachmittag dann mal aus.


----------



## cflies (10. Dezember 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Ja, aber dummerweise :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stelle mal in den Eigenschaften der exe ein: "als Administrator ausführen".
Bei mir funzt es seitdem.


----------



## koreador (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

@legacyy

Meine genaue PC-Config: Intel Core i7 2600k; 8GB DDR3 RAM; GTX 580 mit 1,5GB VRAM Treiber: 290.36; Win7 SP1; DirectX 11; 120GB SSD. Dann lasse ich meine shadowdistance mal auf 8000 und spar mir das Übertakten (mangels Erfahrung) lieber.

Vielen Dank für die restlichen Antworten!


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



cflies schrieb:


> Stelle mal in den Eigenschaften der exe ein: "als Administrator ausführen".
> Bei mir funzt es seitdem.


 
Oh je, jetzt zweifel ich an mir selbst....
Manchmal sind es die einfachen Dinge im Leben 

Danke


----------



## Legacyy (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Keine Ursache^^
aber mit 8000 sehn die Schatten in der direkten Umgebung doch ziemlich verpixelt aus, oder?


----------



## koreador (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ach so, daran liegt das o.O Und ich wunder mich noch...


----------



## Legacyy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

ja deswegen hab ich das auf 3000, da sehen die viel besser aus 
höhere werte sind doch nicht immer besser^^


----------



## koreador (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Kennt eigentlich auch jmd diesen Effekt: Man steht vor einer Felswand und bewegt den Blick, also die Maus, hin und her. Dabei flackern die Schatten auf den Felsen an und aus. Weiß da jmd Abhilfe?


----------



## Legacyy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ist irgendein Schatten bug, den hab ich auch.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



koreador schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich auch jmd diesen Effekt: Man steht vor einer Felswand und bewegt den Blick, also die Maus, hin und her. Dabei flackern die Schatten auf den Felsen an und aus. Weiß da jmd Abhilfe?



Kann es sein, dass Du den Schattenlauf alle ca. 6 Sekunden meinst ? Also den Sonnenlauf, sozusagen ? Mich hat es auch total genervt, dass alle 6 Sekunden die Schatten an einer Wand/Mauer "herumpixelten". Halt irgend so ein Flackern. Dies scheint der Sonnenlauf zu sein, und dementsprechend stellt sich der Schatten alle paar Sekunden ein Stückchen weiter. In Skyrim geht der Zeitverlauf sehr schnell, aber leider ist der Verlauf der Schatten in Bezug auf den Sonnenstand nicht stetig und ruhig, sondern eher "ruckartig". D.h. so alle paar Sekunden ( Standard ) flackern die Schatten an Mauern und Wänden ein Stückchen weiter. Das sieht dann so aus, als wenn so Schattenwellen über die Mauer krabbeln.

Wenn Ihr dieses Schattenflackern meint schaut auch mal hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...instellung-fuer-tag-nachtwechsel-der-ini.html

Dort hab ich beschrieben, wie man den Zeitverlauf in Skyrim verlangsamen kann, so dass zumindest nicht alle paar Sekunden dieses Schattenflackern auftritt. Die Zeit kann man ja eh schnell weiterschalten, mit "T" , wenn man mal von Tag auf Nacht wechseln will, oder irgendwo ein paar Stunden warten ...
So gesehen ist es nicht so wichtig einen schnellen Tag/Nacht Lauf zu haben. Ich persönlich mag das eh lieber etwas langsamer und gemütlicher. ^^

Falls Ihr natürlich anderes Schattenflackern meint, weiß ich da im Moment leider auch nicht weiter ...


----------



## koreador (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich daran lag, aber ich hatte unterschiedliche Werte in der skyrim.ini und skyrimprefs.ini an der Stelle iShadowMapResolutionPrimary. Nach der Korrektur war das Flackern weg. Ob das tatsächlich die Ursache war oder ob ich an etwas anderem gedreht habe, ich weiß es nicht.

Dafür habe ich ein jetzt ein anderes Problem: in Riften im Ratway habe ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen FPS-Einbrüche bis runter auf 2. Wahrscheinlich habe ich es mit irgendeiner Einstellung übertrieben Alle meine Ini-Werte habe ich bei DNA den Ultra EX Einstellungen abgekupfert. Irgendjemand eine Idee, welchen Wert ich veringern sollte? In Außenbereichen habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## blackout24 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Schattenbug ist ja noch harmlos. Bei mir fallen manchmal Tiere vom Himmel und sind dann tot.

Ich habe meine Ini schon auf mehr Sichtweite gefixed dazu noch FXAA Injector mit Present 4, HD Wasser, maximales AA und Filterung, Ambient Occlousion durch Treiber (macht find ich am meisten aus). Es sieht auch alles echt hübsch aus bis zu dem Punkt wo ich in den Bergen wandere und in die Ebene schaue  und da keine Bäume mehr sind und die weit entfernten Berge nur aus 5 Polygonen bestehen. Man sollte vielleicht nicht da an Polygonen sparen, wo es auf einmal die Silouette der Bergkette verändert zu einem spitzen Zacken.

Hat da noch jemand ein Tipp? Beim Oblivion Mod Nehrim haben sie es auch hinbekommen, dass alles bis in die Ferne dicht bewaldet aussah.


----------



## koreador (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Fehler gefunden: iShadowMapResolution war mit 6144 zu hoch eingestellt


----------



## plaGGy (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Hat da noch jemand ein Tipp? Beim Oblivion Mod Nehrim haben sie es auch hinbekommen, dass alles bis in die Ferne dicht bewaldet aussah.


 
Also ich habe bäume bis zum Abwinken...
Der zuständige Befehl ist btw: 
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=xxx

Einfach in der Skyrimprefs suchen und den vorhandenen Wert mit 300000 ersetzen.
Sollte das nicht klappen (was eigentlich nicht sein kann), wirst du vermutlich ohne Bäume auskommen müssen, denn sie werden die Bäume betimmt nicht auf die Texturen legen , und dieser Befehl sorgt eben dafür, das überhaupt erst die Bäume als Objekt geladen werden.

Und Nehrim war auch ein Mod, der mithilfe des Editors erstellt wurde. Wartet halt mal ab bis das Creation Kit draußen ist, bisher sind das ja nur minifixes gegen das was dann noch kommen wird. Blick man auf Morrowind und Oblivion, kann man sich vorstellen, was bei Skyrim alles möglich sein wird.


----------



## koreador (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich habe versucht den Mod "World Map in full 3D" zu installieren bei dem man folgendes in die Skyrim.ini eingeben muss:

[MapMenu]
uLockedObjectMapLOD=1
uLockedTerrainLOD=1
bWorldMapNoSkyDepthBlur=1
fWorldMapNearDepthBlurScale=0
fWorldMapDepthBlurScale=0
fWorldMapMaximumDepthBlur=0
fMapWorldMaxPitch=360.0000
fMapWorldMinPitch=0.0000
fMapWorldYawRange=3600.0000
fMapWorldTransitionHeight=130000.0000
fMapWorldMaxHeight=130000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=130.0000
fMapWorldCursorMoveArea=0.9000
fMapWorldHeightAdjustmentForce=100.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=0.0500
fMapLookMouseSpeed=3.0000
fMapMoveKeyboardSpeed=0.0005
fMapZoomMouseSpeed=5.0000
sMapCloudNIF=0

Ich habe alles ans Ende der Skyrim.ini eingefügt. Leider funktionieren diese Änderungen nicht (z.B. funktioniert das im Mod versprochene Heranzoomen auf "Straßenniveau" überhaupt nicht). Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum? Ich habe diese Änderungen vor allem einfügen wollen, weil meine Map unglaublich grob angezeigt wird und ich keine Ahnung habe welche ini-Einstellungen dazu geführt haben. Auch wenn ich einen Mod installiere, der die Texturen verbessern soll, ändert sich nicht an der groben Map-Darstellung.

Noch eine andere Frage: Wofür ist eigentlich der Block [navmesh] zuständig.


----------



## Adam West (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

damn it. Hab ne neue Systemplatte, alles im Eimer^^ Ich werde bald mal ne neue Modcombi probieren, mal gucken wann ich dazu komme!


----------



## Legacyy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

HaaaaHaaaaa 
Ich hab auch nur noch die Standard Config und die Schattenwerte geändert, sonst nix


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Na also ähnlich wie ich. Ich hab aber den r4 ( performance boost ) mod noch drauf. Der taugt auf jeden Fall 

Ansonsten halt die ini selber nach meinen Wünschen verändert. Passt. 

Edit : Muss mich korrigieren : Hab eben wieder den Sky UI 2.0 drauf gemacht.  Ist jetzt ne verbesserte Version.


----------



## Adam West (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich habe mir mal mit der aktuellen Vers. 1.4 den ENB mod draufgemacht. Wegen 1.4 hat man ja enormen fps boost, mitlerweile könnten man unsere inis mal "verbessern" und noch mehr quali rausboxen, jetzt wo die fps höher sind


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ich bin eigentlich mit der Standart .ini + Schattenfix + ugrids7 zufrieden und meine ENB find ich gut.

Wäre aber interesant, was folgende .ini mit den Max. werten von Skyrim DNA bringt (Graka anpassen net vergessen^^):

Skyrim.ini


Spoiler



[General]
uGridsToLoad=7
sLanguage=GERMAN
iNumHWThreads=8

uExterior Cell Buffer=72
uInterior Cell Buffer=6
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=1
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=1

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=7168
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.0000
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=0
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=1
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTestHDR=0
bDo30VFog=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
fMipBias=-0.7500
bSimpleLighting=0
fDecalLifetime=52.5000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
bGrassPointLighting=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One  or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files  they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the  Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim  - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim -  Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim -  Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=1

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxMemoryPageSize=8192
iMinMemoryPageSize=4096
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
[Interface]
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=255,255,255
[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=0
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
[Controls]
bMouseAcceleration=0
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=8
[SaveGame]
bAllowProfileTransfer=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=1
[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bForceAllDecals=1
[Imagespace]
bDoRadialBlur=0
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=371195904
uWaterMemoryInterior=20971520
uTextureMemoryInterior=20971520
uGeometryMemoryInterior=20971520
uWaterMemory=10485760
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=10485760


 SkyrimPrefs.ini


Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=72
uInterior Cell Buffer=6
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=7168
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=7168
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX580"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=17500000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=17499998.2500
fSpecularLODStartFade=3500.0000
fLightLODStartFade=6125.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=17499998.2500
iShadowMapResolution=7168
fShadowBiasScale=0.16
iShadowMaskQuarter=7
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5.25
fShadowDistance=4000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=150
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=54
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1200
iMultiSample=8
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=0
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=5250.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=0
fDecalLOD2=1750.0000
fDecalLOD1=875.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=350.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=7
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=8050.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=6300.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.1000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=3584.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=4977.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iShadowSplitCount=2

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=12250.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=12250.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=700.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One  or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files  they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the  Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim  - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim -  Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim -  Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=0
bDoDepthOfField=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultItems=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1750
uMaxSkinDecals=175
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=105
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=125000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=437500.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=122500.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=61250.000
fSplitDistanceMult=2.6250
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=2048
iWaterReflectWidth=2048
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.1000
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1313
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=
uID7=
fVal6=
uID6=
fVal5=
uID5=
fVal4=
uID4=
fVal3=
uID3=
fVal2=
uID2=
fVal1=
uID1=
fVal0=
uID0=
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=15750.0000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=70


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Also mir ist nach wie vor die Shadow Distance von 4000 zu gering und meine aktuellen 10000 eigentlich auch. Aber je höher desto pixel. Mag aber lieber weiter die Schatten sehen und leb´ mit pixeln, als um mich herum eine Krasse Schattenlinie, wo die Aussenschatten sich ändern.

Wenn die fps noch erhöht werden, müssten doch locker auch 15000er Entfernung möglich sein. Das fänd´ich einen guten Kompromiss aus Schattenentfernungssicht und performance. Nur halt die Pixel. Da müssten die Spielhersteller halt was dran machen. Da kommen wir nicht dran. Bin mal auf den 1.4er gespannt. Hab aber keine Hoffnung, dass die sich an die Schatten dran gemacht haben.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

4000 find ich ok, den Rest deckt das SSAO der ENB ab^^
Die Schattenlinie liegt ja an dem iBlurDeferredShadowMask=X. je höher der Wert dort, desto weicher wird der Schatten 

Soweit ich weiß stand ich den Patchnotes nichts von einem Fix der Schatten. Das geht auch nicht so einfach, da die Schatten auf den Konsolen anders berechnet werden, als auf dem PC.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> 4000 find ich ok, den Rest deckt das SSAO der ENB ab^^
> Die Schattenlinie liegt ja an dem iBlurDeferredShadowMask=X. je höher der Wert dort, desto weicher wird der Schatten
> 
> Soweit ich weiß stand ich den Patchnotes nichts von einem Fix der Schatten. Das geht auch nicht so einfach, da die Schatten auf den Konsolen anders berechnet werden, als auf dem PC.


 
Ich meine ja nicht die Linie um die Schatten herum, ich meine den "geraden Strich", sozusagen die Box in der 4000er Entfernung bei dem die Schatten umgewandelt werden. Deshalb hab ich ja auf 10000 stehen. Da wird dieser Umwandlungsstrich/die Grenze weiter entfernt gesetzt und man sieht ihn nicht mehr so im Blickfeld. Da nützt leider auch kein Blur 

iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3 ist ja schon relativ verschwommen und nicht so hart gezeichnet.

Wie Du schon sagst, an die Hauptwerte für den Schatten kommen wir halt nicht ran.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ach diese "Schattenwelle", hab die trotz 3000 net bei mir.. kp was ich da gemacht hab^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Das wüßt ich auch gern ^^

Aber Du hast ja Deine ini da vorhin abgebildet. Werd´ die jetzt einfach mal bei mir reinkopieren und schaun, was die "Schattenwelle" so macht


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Die .ini vorhin hab ich mit dem DNA cfg maker gemacht. Meine jetzige kann ich aber gerne mal posten, wenn ich zuhause bin^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Immer her damit  Öfter mal was neues testen 

Edit : Irgendwie scheint er bei mir Deine Werte nicht zu übernehmen.

hab Deine beiden inis bei mir benutzt, die Du da vorhin abgebildet hattest, aber sowohl die Schatten sehen pixelig aus, als auch die "Schattenwelle" sieht man sehr deutlich.

Schlimmer geht´s kaum  ABER : Am Anfang nachdem ich Deine beiden inis bei mir eingefügt hatte kam am Start die Meldung dass meine hardware neu erkannt und festgelegt wird. Vielleicht hat er dann andere Werte ( Standard ? ) wieder hergestellt und Deine inis überschrieben. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. jedenfalls finde ich das gruselig in einer 4000er Schattenbox eingesperrt zu sein, die wie ein Viereck um mich herum liegt  Ich bleib bei meinem 10000er Wert. Sieht zwar sch.... aus , was die pixeligkeit angeht, aber dafür ist die Schattenwellenlinie weiter weg, so dass man sie kaum noch sieht.

Irgendwie krieg ich das nicht hin, dass er Deine Werte auch übernimmt und beibehält. Wenn ich Skyrim starte steht da irgendwas wie hardware wird erkannt und er legt die Qualität fest.


Edit 2 :


Nee, 10000er ist mir ganz eindeutig angenehmer. Hab´s grad nochmals getestet. Ich bleib dabei. Kostet zwar Performance, aber die haben wir durch die jeweiligen fps Steigerungen der Sky Boost und jetzt wohl durch den 1.4er patch ja ordentlich dazu bekommen. Passt.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

schonmal die datei Schreibgeschützt gemacht?

dann kommt zwar am anfang auch die meldung aber er übernimmt es nicht. also die Verändert das nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

https://rapidshare.com/files/4005007975/Skyrim.rar <-  das sind meine beiden aktuellen .ini Dateien.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> schonmal die datei Schreibgeschützt gemacht?
> 
> dann kommt zwar am anfang auch die meldung aber er übernimmt es nicht. also die Verändert das nicht.


 


Super Tip ! Danke ! 



Legacyy schrieb:


> https://rapidshare.com/files/4005007975/Skyrim.rar  <-  das sind meine beiden aktuellen .ini Dateien.



Gleich mal geladen. Werd´s mal testen und schreibschützen bevor ich neu starte.


Edit:

Das schreibschützen hat gut geklappt. Nur hat Legacyy wohl 1200er Auflösung  Musste den Wert iSize H=1080 auf Full HD Auflösung ändern 


mein Fazit zu der Ini , bezüglich Aussenschatten : geht leider überhaupt nicht, für mich. Der Schatten um den Char herum sieht gut aus. besser als mein "Pixelschatten".

ABER : Die "Box" in der der Schatten gut aussieht ist ziemlich klein. Ca. gefühlte 4 meter vor dem Char ist eine sehr deutliche "Grenze" wo die schatten von ungenau in genau umgewandelt werden. Wenn man auf die Schatten achtet kann man diese Linie genau sehen. Ich nenn das "Schattenwelle", denn wenn man in bewegung ist baut sich der Schatten direkt vor einem ständig um. 

Ganz nebenbei ist die Schattensichtweite ziemlich beschränkt. Wenn ich z.B. vor der Drachenfeste stehe und auf den Platz unten mit dem Baum runterschaue, sehe ich mit Deinen Einstellungen gar keinen Schatten.
Mit der 10000er schon.


Noch ein nebeneffekt Deiner Ini : ich hab heftige "Ruckler", also nicht fps mässig, sondern so Hakler. Als wenn er da was nachlädt , oder so ähnlich.

Alles in allem ziemlich gruselig. 

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Ich danke Dir für Deine Inis. Ich teste immer gerne rum. Aber für meinen persönlichen geschmack ist das nichts. Vielleicht gefällt´s ja anderen. Ist halt Geschmacksache.
Ich find´s gruselig. Das einzige was halt besser ist, ist dass die Pixelschatten um den Char weg sind und die "Nahbereichsschatten" gut aussehen. Nur die Schattensichtweite und die Schattenwelle ist halt übel.

Ich teste mal lieber die Sichtweite evtl. noch auf 12000 oder 15000 anzuheben. Nur wird die Shadowmap dabei halt immer pixeliger. Auf der anderen Seite sieht man halt viel weiter Schatten und die Schattenwelle ist nicht so zu bemerken, wie mit der Naheinstellung.

Im Endeffekt ist alles nicht gut. Man wählt halt das kleinere Übel 


Schei.. Konsole !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    






Edit : Sooooooooo. gerade nochmal rumgetestet : Ich werd´ die Schattenentfernung für Aussenschatten auf 14000er lassen. Die ist eigentlich ideal um die "Schattenwellenlinie" so weit aus dem Sichtbereich weg zu bringen, dass sie nur noch selten zu sehen ist, ganz am Rand des Bildes, wo es nicht so auffällt. Ausserdem sehe ich schön weit die Schatten. Kostet halt Performance und man merkt richtig, dass er mehr zu rechnen hat, aber meine Maschine ist dafür stark genug und die fps gehen nicht zu sehr in den Keller.

Hab jetzt neben anderen Veränderungen diese Werte :

iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowMapResolution=4096
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1

( *EDIT : geändert auf meine aktuelle 14000er Schattenentfernung *)
Mit diesen Änderungen finde ich´s am schönsten.

Weiss grad nicht, welche Werte ich noch verändert habe.

Bei dieser Schattenentfernung merkt man aber schon, dass die fps gegenüber 4000er teilweise so um die 2-4 fps runtergehen. Also nur probieren, wenn die maschine genug power hat  ( Und man gegen Pixelschatten immun ist  )


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

stimmt, ich hab 1920x1200 wegen dem 16:10 Monitor...
Ich mal gleich mal n Screen von der Drachenfeste aus zum Vergleich^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ja, gern. Ich hab mir übrigens vorhin erst den Beta 1.4er Patch gezogen , nachdem ich nochmal gelesen hab, wie viele Bugs der beseitigt. Hab jetzt ohne Sky Boost auch nochmal ein paar FPS mehr, gegenüber Sky Boost r4 und die zusätzliche performance genutzt um die Schattenentfernung auf 14000 zu erhöhen. 

Also jetzt 

fShadowDistance=14000.0000

 Läuft locker , flockig ^^


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

mit dem 1.4er Patch hab ich auch mit der ENB UND SSAO 46fps (ohne im 60fps limit^^)
Mal Vergleichscreens Ohne und Mit ENB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die Helligkeit passt noch net so ganz momentan 

Ich denke ich könnte jetzt mal mit Ugrids auf 9 statt auf 7 spielen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Jo, die Grafik sieht geil aus, keine Frage. Mir ging´s ja auch nur um die Aussenschattenentfernung. Wie man bei Dir sieht, sieht man keinerlei Schatten, z.B. um den baum herum.

Hier mal n beispiel für die Schatten, die ich meine auf Entfernung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich find´s halt viel schöner, wenn man weiter Schatten sieht. Auch bei Wäldern ist das ganz extrem. Wenn man einen berg herunter schaut, sieht man halt viel weiter "schöne" ( pixelige ) Schatten.

Mir gefällt das besser.


Edit : Das war mit 14000er Schattenentfernung.

P.s.: Dein ENB Bild ist sehr dunkel. Da sehe ich nicht, ob da Schatten sind. Aber bei meinem Bild im hellen sieht man z.B. auch an den Steinen und Häusern usw. Schatten.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Mit mehr Shadowdistance sieht des echt besser aus... aber die Schatten sind dann so kacke....  Eyy scheiß schwere Entscheidung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Ja, das ist wie zwischen pest und Cholera entscheiden 

Wobei ich es wichtiger finde, weitere Schattensicht zu haben, als schöne Schatten um den Char herum. Meistens laufe ich eh rum und guck nicht immer genau unter meinen Char und so "übersehe" ich die Pixeligkeit der Schatten. In der Entfernung sieht man es ja eh nicht, wie pixelig die sind. Aber halt schön wenn man weiter Schatten sieht. 

Falls mehr Schattenentfernung , geh´ aber direkt auf 14000er. Hab das jetzt schon so oft getestet. Teilweise stundenlang, wie die Unterschiede sind. Und mit 1.4er Patch ist auch genug Performance dafür vorhanden.

Edit : Dein 2. bild mit den Schatten sieht aber echt nochmal besser aus. Ist mir persönlich nur etwas zu dunkel 

Edit 2 : Die fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000 lass ich aber auf 3000. Für Innenbereiche sieht das so gut aus. Nur die Aussenschatten hab ich auf 14000 geändert : fShadowDistance=14000.0000

Das reicht.


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*

Das erstere find ich auch geiler, wobei mich immernoch ankotzt, das man in die Städte keine Gräser und so reinbekommt, sieht total leer aus!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Also ich poste mal meine Ini.

Hab dabei versucht ein gutes Verhältnis aus guter Grafik und flüssigem Gameplay hinzubekommen. Nachladeruckler sind dabei gegenüber "Hammermods" deutlich reduziert, so dass man auch mit kleinerer hardware gut zurechtkommen sollte. Vor allem die Aussenschatten hab ich versucht so hinzubekommen, dass sie mir gefallen. Ganz besonders die Weitsicht der Schatten.
Hab aber nicht zu viel reingepackt, so dass es nicht mehr flüssig läuft. Eine übertaktete GTX 560 Ti mit 1GB Ram sollte reichen. 



Spoiler



*UPDATE VOM 29.01. : INI ENTFERNT , WEIL NICHT MEHR AKTUELL. AKTUELLE INI IN BEARBEITUNG*



Die Auflösung ist natürlich zu ändern, wenn nicht Full HD genutzt wird und die Mausempfindlichkeit hab ich natürlich auf meine Maus ( 1600 DPI ) optimiert. Die beiden Werte muss man sich natürlich immer selber einstellen, wie man sie haben will.

Auf Wunsch noch der ein oder andere Screenshot, damit man´s sich vorstellen kann. ( keine texturmods ! )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s.: Bei dem Screenshot im Schnee sieht man auch wie weit noch die Schatten gezeichnet werden. Auch bei den Bäumen ganz entfernt sieht man noch Schatten.



Edit : *Update* der ini mit höherer Grassichtweite. Bei der hohen Schattensichtweite war die kurze Standardsichtweite für Gras zu gering. Hab sie der Schattensichtweite angepasst, damit das ganze besser harmoniert.
Also jetzt fGrassStartFadeDistance=14000.0000 und fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=14000.0000 . Aber schon oben eingearbeitet. Sieht jetzt passender aus.

Kostet kaum Performance. Läuft immer noch locker, flockig, flüssig, das ganze.

Hier mal n Screenshot wo man im Gegensatz zum ersten Schneebild sieht, dass man den Hügel herunter und hinten auch wieder rauf immer noch Gras sieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein letztes Bild, was die Atmosphäre mit Schatten gut wiederspiegelt , im Schnee in der Abenddämmerung :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur mit begrenzten Schatten würde mir da was fehlen. Man sieht auch hinter der Baumgruppe den ganzen Berg hoch noch Schatten, wie auch hinter den Bäumen. Mit 4000er Schatten hören die bei den Bäumen auf.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: UPDATE 2: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks im Eröffnungsthread/ neue inis online*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Mit mehr Shadowdistance sieht des echt besser aus... aber die Schatten sind dann so kacke....  Eyy scheiß schwere Entscheidung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du mit dem Spiel gemacht?! Sieht ja grauenhaft aus.
Aber wenns dir gefällt


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

@chris: Danke, ich werds mal probierren. Werd mal schauen, ob ich mit dem ENB so ne Art "medium" mod hinbekomme 
Hast du noch Screenshots dazu?
Merci

@freak: Ja das ist das schwere dran, die Geschmäcker treffen niemals einen Nenner, auch bei INI tweaks 

MfG


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Adam West schrieb:


> @chris: Hast du noch Screenshots dazu?



Hab sie unter die Ini hinzugefügt.

man beachte , dass man sich die Schattenweitsicht auf Entfernung mit pixeligeren Schatten direkt unter dem Char erkauft. Aber da ich meist immer in bewegung bin, merke ich das schon gar nicht mehr. Was ich aber immer und überall merke ist, dass ich wunderbar weit überall noch Schatten sehen kann. Natürlich nur so weit, wie es die performance noch gut zulässt.

P.s.: Das dritte Bild ist Nachts und nicht etwa ein Mod , der die Beleuchtung reduziert  Dabei ging es eher um die besseren Raucheffekte usw. . Das sieht man aber natürlich viel besser in bewegten Bildern.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

@Freaks
Hab ne Datei ersetzt und muss jetzt erst mal wieder Helligkeit, Farben, etc. anpassen. Das sind jetzt sozusagen erst Alpha Bilder 

@chris
Ich lauf eh nur in der Ego Perspektive rum, ich guck mal wie weit ich mit der Distance noch gehen kann, hab grad 9000 drin und dank ENB "nur" noch 40-45fps


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Sehr schön. Bei mir ists schonwieder anders. Ich verzichte gern auf Schatten bzw. gute Schattenqualität, um dafür beim Rest mehr an Qualität zu bekommen. Allerdings verschlucken die Schatten bei Skyrim rel. wenig Leistung, zumindest merk ich bei mir keine Unterschiede bei versch. Schattensettings... Naja mal schauen, mit patch 1.4, ENB undn paar ini tweaks, mal sehen was rauskommt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ja, es muss und vor allem KANN sich jeder ja nach seinem Geschmack was zuerechtbasteln.  

Ich finde das gut, dass das überhaupt möglich ist.

Immer interessant zu sehen, was die anderen so an Tweaks nutzen und man kann sich hier und dort was herausziehen , um es bei sich einzubauen.


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Jupp. Ich hoffe ich komm das WE mal dazu. Muss ne Wohnung malern... Das kann dauern -.- Es gibt ja noch die Nacht zum Glück^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Legacyy schrieb:


> @chris
> Ich lauf eh nur in der Ego Perspektive rum, ich guck mal wie weit ich mit der Distance noch gehen kann, hab grad 9000 drin und dank ENB "nur" noch 40-45fps


 

9000 ist nicht so gut, nimm mindestens 10000 wenn´s geht, sonst siehst Du am Rand evtl. noch die Schattenwelle. Bei 12000 dürfte sie normalerweise immer ganz weg sein, meistens ... ich hab ja 14000  Is noch besser.




Adam West schrieb:


> Jupp. Ich hoffe ich komm das WE mal dazu. Muss  ne Wohnung malern... Das kann dauern -.- Es gibt ja noch die Nacht zum  Glück^^




Na dann viel Erfolg dabei. Und nicht mit dem 2Händer Malern gehen, oder die Wand anschreien  Das bringt nichts. ^^


----------



## octacore (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Einzige was mich noch an meinen ENB Settings stört ist das die Bäume zuviel "schwarz"(Schatten) abbekommen.


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Versuch mal treeselfshadows (oder so) auf 0 zu machen, dann sind die weg. Oder bastel bissl an den Schattenwerten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Also einen Mod der Schatten entfernt, den andere krampfhaft dazutweaken, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen 

Da sieht man mal deutlich , dass sich über Geschmack nicht streiten lässt


----------



## Legacyy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Mal ein paar Vorher Nacher Screens... ich versuch das so "original" wie möglich zu machen, is aber gar net so einfach 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Hey Legaycyy,
die Bilder im Dunkeln gefallen mir richtig gut. Also wie die Nacht auch Nacht ( dunkel ) ist. Bild 4 und 6 find´ ich richtig cool. 
Bild 2 ist mir persönlich etwas zu "farbintensiv". Aber wie immer ..... Geschmacksache. Auf jeden Fall sieht man die Änderungen sehr deutlich.

Welche Werte änderst Du dafür ? Sind das die 3 hier : fBrightLightColorB=1.0000 fBrightLightColorG=1.0000 fBrightLightColorR=1.0000 ?

Würd´ vielleicht auch gern mal rumexperimentieren ne ordentliche Nacht hinzubekommen, aber wenn´s geht ohne so hardcore Farben am Tag  

Das dann zusammen mit meiner Ini .... wär´ schon cool 


Edit : Ich hätte lieber nicht anfangen sollen mit Farben herumzuexperimentieren. Mittlerweile hab ich meinen Monitor total verstellt und auch inGame die Farbwerte völlig verändert. Sieht alles ziemlich strange aus, jetzt , auf meinem Monitor. Muss mich erstmal an die neue Monitoreinstellung gewöhnen  

Jetzt kann ich erstmal nachvollziehen, wie schwierig das ist, anhand so ein paar Werten ein ordentliches Ergebnis hinzubekommen ! Respekt.  ( Für alle die´s schaffen )

Naja .... ich tüftel mal weiter. Macht aber auch Spass. Ich hoffe nur, ich komme mehr zum Spielen, als das ich tüftel 

@ legacyy : ich weiss ja nicht was ich alles an meinem Monitor verstellt habe, aber auf einmal sieht Dein Bild2 oben bei mir nicht mehr zu farbintensiv aus. Vielleicht hab ich jetzt das erste Mal richtige Farben  


Edit 2 : Wow !  hab eben zum ersten Mal ne dunkle Höhle erlebt ! Inkl. aller schöner Lichteffekte darin. Ich glaube ich hatte mein Spiel immer viel zu hell eingestellt. Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt , wozu die Lichtsprüche des Magiers sind, denn bei mir waren alle Höhlen hell. Vorhin konnte ich zum ersten Mal in der Höhle Kerzenschein zaubern , mit praktischem Nutzen  Da war es echt richtig dunkel drin. Auch Nachts draussen ist es jetzt dunkler bei mir. 

Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht, ob´s daran liegt, dass ich an meinem Monitor zahlreiche Einstellungen verändert habe, oder ob´s die 3 hier waren : fBrightLightColorB=0.8500 fBrightLightColorG=0.8300 fBrightLightColorR=0.8500
Damit sah das ganze ganz gut aus, fand ich ...

Naja .... mal weitertesten


----------



## Placebo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Blöd nur, dass es soch hoch im Norden im Sommer selbst in der Nacht eigentlich taghell ist und im Winter am Tag stockdunkel 

Finde die ENB trotzdem gut, lieber etwas mehr Atmosphäre, als Realismus (<- vor allem bei Spielen ).


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Placebo schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass es soch hoch im Norden im Sommer selbst in der Nacht eigentlich taghell ist und im Winter am Tag stockdunkel


 
Da is was dran ....


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ich glaub ich hatte sowohl Spiel , als auch meinen Monitor zu hell eingestellt. In Dungeons hab ich immer alles gesehen und Licht, bzw. Fackeln hatte ich nie gebraucht. Leider hab ich mich damit auch einer viel dichteren Atmosphäre und schönen Lichteffekten beraubt. Also wer sich fragt wozu überhaupt die Sprüche kerzenschein und Magierlicht sind, bzw. warum man Fackeln benutzen soll, weil ja eh immer alles viel zu hell ist, vieleicht auch mal an der helligkeit rumschrauben. Das Ergebnis könnte erstaunlich sein.

Jetzt machen "Schleichchars" erstmal richtig Sinn. Hatte mich immer gefragt, warum mich die gegner nicht sehen. Klar .... weil die nicht so eine automatische Nachtsicht ( zu helle Einstellung ) hatten wie ich. Jetzt macht auch der Nachtsichteffekt der Katzen Sinn. Mal n beispiel was ich meine Im Dungeon, mit Dunkelheit und Lichteffekten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal ein paar Flammeneffekte :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

@chris 
Danke^^ Die Werte, die ich veränder sind alle von der ENB, nix von den Skyrim Sachen  Tagsüber muss ich noch n bissi in der enb rumfummeln, dann wird das schon was. Gestern hatte ich gar kein Bock mehr. lieg zur Zeit eh krank im Bett 
So sieht dann übrigens ne .ini zum basteln aus:


Spoiler



[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9_smaa.dll

[GLOBAL]
AdditionalConfigFile=userconfig.ini
UseEffect=true
CyclicConfigReading=true

[FIX]
ForceSingleCoreCPU=false
IgnoreThreadManagement=true
IgnoreThreadPriority=true
AntiBSOD=true

[MULTIHEAD]
ForceVideoAdapterIndex=false
VideoAdapterIndex=0

[LIMITER]
WaitBusyRenderer=false
EnableFPSLimit=false
FPSLimit=80.0

[INPUT]
//back
KeyReadConfig=8
//shift
KeyCombination=16
//f12
KeyUseEffect=123
//home
KeyFPSLimit=36
//num /       106
KeyShowFPS=106
//insert
KeyScreenshot=45

[ENGINE]
ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
MaxAnisotropy=16
SkipShaderOptimization=false

[EFFECT]
UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
EnableBloom=false
EnableAdaptation=true
EnableAmbientOcclusion=true
EnableDepthOfField=false

[BLOOM]
Quality=0
AmountDay=0.0
AmountNight=0.0
BlueShiftAmountDay=0.0
BlueShiftAmountNight=0.0

[CAMERAFX]
LenzReflectionIntensityDay=0.1
LenzReflectionIntensityNight=0.1
LenzReflectionPowerDay=0.1
LenzReflectionPowerNight=0.1

[SSAO_SSIL]
UseIndirectLighting=true
SamplingQuality=1
SamplingRange=0.5
FadeFogRangeDay=14.0
FadeFogRangeNight=14.0
SizeScale=0.5
SourceTexturesScale=0.5
FilterQuality=1
AOAmount=1.0
ILAmount=1.0

[NIGHTDAY]
DetectorDefaultDay=true
DetectorLevelDay=0.65
DetectorLevelNight=0.12
DetectorLevelCurve=0.8

[ADAPTATION]
ForceMinMaxValues=true
AdaptationSensitivity=0.1
AdaptationTime=0.1
AdaptationMin=0.1
AdaptationMax=100.0

[ENVIRONMENT]
DirectLightingIntensityDay=2.8
DirectLightingIntensityNight=1.2
DirectLightingCurveDay=0.8
DirectLightingCurveNight=0.8
DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0.0

SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.0
SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=0.1
SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=0.8
SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=0.1
SpecularFromLightDay=0.5
SpecularFromLightNight=0.1

AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensityNight=0.5
AmbientLightingCurveDay=0.8
AmbientLightingCurveNight=0.1
AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
AmbientLightingDesaturationNight=0.0

PointLightingIntensityDay=1.8
PointLightingIntensityNight=0.3
PointLightingCurveDay=0.8
PointLightingCurveNight=1.3
PointLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
PointLightingDesaturationNight=0.0

FogColorMultiplierDay=0.6
FogColorMultiplierNight=0.1
FogColorCurveDay=1.0
FogColorCurveNight=1.9

ColorPowDay=0.6
ColorPowNight=0.8

[SKY]
Enable=true

StarsIntensity=1.6
StarsCurve=1.5

AuroraBorealisIntensity=0.3
AuroraBorealisCurve=1.0

CloudsIntensityDay=2.0
CloudsIntensityNight=0.3
CloudsCurveDay=1.0
CloudsCurveNight=1.0
CloudsDesaturationDay=0.0
CloudsDesaturationNight=0.1

GradientIntensity=1.0
GradientDesaturation=0.0

GradientTopIntensityDay=2.0
GradientTopIntensityNight=0.1
GradientTopCurveDay=1.0
GradientTopCurveNight=2.0

GradientMiddleIntensityDay=3.0
GradientMiddleIntensityNight=0.1
GradientMiddleCurveDay=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveNight=2.0

GradientHorizonIntensityDay=3.0
GradientHorizonIntensityNight=0.01
GradientHorizonCurveDay=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveNight=2.5

SunIntensity=5.0
SunDesaturation=0.0
SunCoronaIntensity=15.0
SunCoronaCurve=1.0
SunCoronaDesaturation=0.0

MoonIntensity=2.0
MoonCurve=0.9
MoonDesaturation=0.5

[OBJECT]
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.2
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.1
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=0.2
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=0.1

[LIGHTSPRITE]
IntensityDay=1.0
IntensityNight=1.0
CurveDay=1.5
CurveNight=1.0

[WINDOWLIGHT]
Intensity=10.0
Curve=1.0

[VOLUMETRICFOG]
IntensityDay=0.8
IntensityNight=0.2
CurveDay=0.3
CurveNight=0.2

[FIRE]
IntensityDay=1.5
IntensityNight=0.9
CurveDay=1,0
CurveNight=1.0

[COLORCORRECTION]
UsePaletteTexture=false

[SHADOW]
ShadowObjectsFix=true

[DEPTHOFFIELD]
FadeTime=0.1



Mein Monitor hatte ich mal mit nem Prog so gut es geht eingestellt.. weiß leider net mehr wie das heißt  
Skyrim spielt ja (nach dem hohen Stand der Sonne zu urteilen) im Sommer, da stimmt das schon mit der taghellen Nacht. Nur passt das nicht in mein Bild einer Nacht rein, die muss schön dunkel sein 

Deine letzten Bilder sind auch schon gut, aber mit der ENB würde das noch n bissi realistischer aussehen


----------



## Unleashed (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo, ich habe ein wenig meine Config geändert und wollte mal fragen, ob ich etwas noch ändern könnte.Hauptsächlich Grafik.Aber können gerne auch andere Dinge sein.


```
skyrim.ini

[General]
bDisableAllGore=0
uGridsToLoad=11
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=144
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=200.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=419430400
fSunShadowUpdateTime=-1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=-1.0000

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1
iPresentInterval=0
fDefaultWorldFOV=85
fDefault1stPersonFOV=85
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.500

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
iMinGrassSize=20
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1

[Interface]
fSafeZoneX=15
fSafeZoneY=15
fSafeZoneXWide=15
fSafeZoneYWide=15

[MapMenu]
uLockedObjectMapLOD=8
uLockedTerrainLOD=8
fMapWorldMaxHeight=150000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=1500.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=0.0800

[Controls]
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0200
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0
```


```
SkyrimPrefs

[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
fDefaultWorldFOV=85
fDefault1stPersonFOV=85
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=0
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
bFXAAEnabled=1
iShadowMapResolution=8192
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=10
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=8000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=0
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=3.0550
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0440
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=950
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=1.0000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
```


----------



## Legacyy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ugrids11 oO wow... bei der Config gibts eigentlich nix mehr zu verbessern (Außer zusätzliche Mods )

Da kannste dir mal ne Config erstellen (natürlich alles max was geht^^): http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/


----------



## Unleashed (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo,ich habe ein neues Game gestartet und habe meisten so 30-40 Fps draußen in Himmelsrand.Aber z.b in der Burg und dort in der Höhle hab ich Fps Einbrüche in manchen stellen der Höhle, woran könnte das liegen?Prozessor wird höchstens 70% Ausgelastet.Graka werde mich mit MSI nochmal nachsehen.


Ich hab aufn im Startpost die Ugrids für 8GB + genommen,aber es wird nicht mehr genutzt.Windows und meine geöffneten Programme benötigen 1,8GB Ram mit Skyrim im Himmelsrand mit ungefähr 30 Fps wird nur 3,23GB verbraucht.

Pc Daten

I5-2500k
Asrock pro 3 
gtx 580 Phantom 3gb
8gb ram 1333mhz


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Legacyy schrieb:


> - Gestern hatte ich gar kein Bock mehr. lieg zur Zeit eh krank im Bett
> - So sieht dann übrigens ne .ini zum basteln aus:
> - Skyrim spielt ja (nach dem hohen Stand der Sonne zu urteilen) im Sommer, da stimmt das schon mit der taghellen Nacht. Nur passt das nicht in mein Bild einer Nacht rein, die muss schön dunkel sein
> 
> Deine letzten Bilder sind auch schon gut, aber mit der ENB würde das noch n bissi realistischer aussehen


 
Also erstmal gute Besserung !!! 

Und die Ini sieht ja interessant aus. Ich glaub da käm´ ich aus dem Basteln gar nicht mehr raus 

Ich glaub ich muss Deine ENB auch mal ausprobieren, demnächst. Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, wenn Du ne version hast , an der Du nicht mehr rumbastelst. Falls es das mal geben wird  Ich tüftel auch immer noch hier und dort dran rum ^^.

Naja .... erhol´ Dich erstmal und komm´ wieder zu Kräften.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Danke, wird schon wieder, spätestens Montag muss ich wieder fit sein^^
Die .ini ist echt schlimm, deswegen komm ich aus dem basteln gar net mehr raus... irgendwie ist so was nie fertig, man findet immer noch mal was zum verbesern  Und wenn dann wieder ne neue Version rauskommt geht das spiel wieder von vorne los 
Meine ENB ist eigentlich fast fertig, noch paar kleine Änderungen der Beleuchtung und das wars dann (erstmal...)


----------



## Unleashed (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Das mit den Frames Einbrüchen liegt an der Graka.An machen stellen ist es für viel für sie.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Da kannste dir mal ne Config erstellen (natürlich  alles max was geht^^):  SKYRIM | Do Not Argue



Da hab ich jetzt auch mal reingeschaut und mal ne ini erstellt. Sind ja ein paar zusätzliche Werte drin, die ganz nett sind. Bin mal gespannt. Werd´ die ini gleich mal starten, die ich mir erstellt hab. Hab nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch dran geändert, wie Maussensitivität , Grasssichtweite und ähnliches, da die vorgegebenen Werte mir nicht so passten. Mal gespannt.



ini ist eingefügt: Start ! 

Edit : Der erste test ist ernüchternd. Trotz Megaschatteneinstellungen alles auf Max leider wie immer pixelschatten.
2. Leider ist der Ram meiner Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet. Hab wohl irgendeinen Wert falsch eingestellt. Evtl. mit ram des PCs verwechselt  

Naja ... mal weitertesten. Im Moment ruckelt und flackert es derbe  mal schaun was ich da tunen kann.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Je höher die Shadowdistance, desto pixeliger werden die schatten^^
muss ja nich alles auf maximum sein mit ner 560ti, die Ultra Ex/High Einstellungen reichen aus aus (vor allem wenn man noch ne ENB verwendet^^)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Klar, das mit den Schatten war nur ne kleine Hoffnung ^^

Aber jetzt hab ich den Rest so an´s Laufen gekriegt , dass es schön flüssig ist und gut aussieht. Noch n bisschen hier und da ändern, dann haut das hin. Grafikspeicherauslastung ist auch wieder ok.

Weiss nur nicht wieso mein Gras verschwunden war. Das korrigier ich als erstes wieder auf 14000er Entfernung.

Ich glaub der Wert war schuld : fGrassStartFadeDistance=0.0000 erstmal auf 14000 setzen ^^

So langsam komm ich klar mit dem teil. Noch diesen Wert hier fBlockMaximumDistance=300000.0000 geändert. Der stand irgendwie nur auf 75000.

Naja ... egal .... muss ja nicht alle meine Erkenntnisse hier hinschreiben. 

Mein Fazit zu dem Tool : Klasse ! Wenn man weiss , welche Werte was machen  Ansonsten wird Skyrim auch schnell zur Ruckelorgie.






Edit :

Frage : Weiss jemand wo ich diesen Wert ( "bBloodSplatterEnabled=0" ) einsetzen muss , damit die Blutspritzer auf der kamera verschwinden ? Die nerven mich nur. Hab dann immer das gefühl ich wär´ der kameramann, der grad im Blutregen steht  Könnte gern darauf verzichten. Die anderen Effekte im Spiel sind ja alle gut , nur auf dem bildschirm mag ich die Spritzer nicht.


----------



## Unleashed (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ich habe das so unter skyrim.ini

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Danke Dir  . Hab inzwischen ne andere Lösung gefunden. 

hab hier Enhanced Blood Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community ( auf Downloads klicken ) den "No Screen Blood" Patch geladen und den in der gepackten Datei enthaltenen "textures" Ordner ganz einfach in den Skyrim hauptordner eingefügt. Futsch ist das Blut auf dem bildschirm. Ansonsten find ich das ja gut, nur auf dem bildschirm fand ich´s doof.

Aber danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.


Edit . Wo ich jetzt aber nichts mehr finde : Wie schalte ich diesen Grafikeffekt aus, der z.B. auftritt , wenn man blockt. Sieht aus wie eine Druckwelle. In der DNA ini hatte ich den weggekriegt. Nutze aber wieder meine eigene. nur diesen Effekt hätte ich gern noch weg. Irgendein grafischer Actioneffekt ist das. Schlecht zu erklären. Auch wenn man getroffen wird, jedesmal diese "Druckwelle". Sieht ja mal lustig aus, auf die Dauer is das aber nix.


Und :



Legacyy schrieb:


> Die Werte, die ich veränder sind alle von der ENB, nix von den Skyrim Sachen



Hast Recht. Ich hatte ja zusammen mit den Werten auch die  Monitoreinstellung und die Helligkeit im Spiel geändert. Aber weiter wie  links bis zum Anschlag gehts normal nicht runter mit der helligkeit.

Ich hab aber jetzt noch diesen Wert in der ini : fGamma=1.7000

Damit komm ich sozusagen weiter links in der Helligkeitseinstellung, wie  es normal möglich wäre. Sieht schon ganz gut aus jetzt. Schön dunkel,  nette Lichteffekte usw.

Meine ini wird langsam richtig nett. Ich klau mir überall ein paar Werte zusammen, tüftel so lange dran rum, bis es mir selber gefällt und hab ein nettes Ergebnis. Jetzt sogar ohne Blutspritzer auf dem bildschirm. Und schön dunkel. Inkl. Schatten und Grasweitsicht. 

Langsam wird´s .

Vielleicht komm´ ich ja jetzt endlich mal mehr zum Spielen


----------



## Legacyy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

@chris 
Der Gamma Wert ist mir neu^^
Hab noch bissi was an meiner ENB geändert.. ich denke so kann ich das lassen (immer vorher/nachher):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder mit SSAO folgen noch


----------



## Unleashed (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Kann ich deine END


----------



## Legacyy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Soo, wer will kann mal testen: https://rapidshare.com/files/1198353544/skyrim_enb.rar
Hab jetzt auch SMAA eingefügt (verbessertes FXAA). Brauch ca. 1fps Leistung und man benötigt kein ingame AA mehr (oder nur sehr schwaches).


----------



## Unleashed (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

6.00Minuten warten bei rapidshare..lol


----------



## Legacyy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

WTF Habs auch grad gesehn 
Dann wird eben hier direkt im Forum hochgeladen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ich hab auf jeden Fall gemerkt wie schwierig das ist , ordentliche Ergebnisse mit Änderungen hinzubekommen , mit denen man zufrieden ist und fast unmöglich, dass alle anderen das mögen. Glaube jeder bastelt sich am besten selber was zurecht.

Aber Dein enb werd´ ich jetzt mal ausprobieren. Wer so viel Arbeit da rein steckt, muss ja auch was ordentliches hinkriegen  Mal schaun, ob´s was für meinen geschmack ist, werd´ gleich mal runterladen. Danke !

Eben vom Spätdienst gekommen und schon wieder am tüfteln, anstatt zu spielen  Irgendwann muss ich mal n Tüftel-Stop einlegen ^^

So. Der Download hat geklappt ( Die letzte Zip ) und nun werd´ ich mal weiter tüfteln. 

Und edit :



Legacyy schrieb:


> @chris
> Der Gamma Wert ist mir neu^^



Normalwert für den Gamma war glaub ich 1.0000

Dann kann man noch in´s negative gehen, z.B. 0,5000 , denke das war  heller, oder in´s positive , wobei es normalerweise glaube ich nur bis  1,5 maximal geht, was sehr dunkel ist. Ich hab aber 1,7000. Damit liege  ich sozusagen weiter links, als ganz links in der  Helligkeitseinstellung. Mir war das alles irgendwie zu hell. Kann aber  auch wiederum an meinen verstellten Monitoreinstellungen liegen.

P.s.: Hab mittlerweile ne komplett neue ini, bzw. 2 komplett neue inis. Die alte ist nicht mehr aktuell. Deshalb jetzt auch der Gamma Wert , den hab ich aus DNA ini geklaut 






Edit2 : Hey Lega : kopier ich Deine ENB Dateien einfach in den Skyrim Ordner ? Oder muss ich den noch extra installieren, irgendwie mit Nexus, oder so ?
Grad mal in die ini geschaut. Beißt sich der fps limiter mit anderen fps limitern ? Oder gibt´s da keine probleme ? Hab schon ein fps limit von 50 

Hm .... einfach in den Skyrim Ordner wäre wohl zu einfach gewesen  Da stürzt der launcher leider ab. Mal anders probieren ...
Ganz nebenbei tüftel ich noch mit dem gamma Wert rum. 1,7 ist mir leider tagsüber zu dunkel.


----------



## Legacyy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Eigentlich nur alle Dateien in das Skyrim Verzeichnis kopieren. Wenn Skyrim abstürzt mal die d3d9smaa.dll löschen. Daran liegt es oft...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Schade. "Skyrim launcher funktioniert nicht mehr". Absturz.

Vielleicht beisst sich da doch was ? Ich werd mal den FPS limiter aus der ini löschen. Evtl. beisst der sich ja mit meinem  Glaub zwar nicht, dass es daran liegt, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  d3d9smaa.dll zu löschen hat leider nichts gebracht.

Edit : geht leider nicht. Diesmal ging´s ohne Fehlermeldung bis in den schwarzen ladebildschirm und dort c2d.

Naja .... ich tüftel dann mal an meinen gamma Werten in Zusammenhang mit meinen monitorsinstellungen weiter. Hab anscheinend irgend ne Funktion im Monitor die dunkle Bilder aufhellt, oder so ..... alles total verstellt. Will aber auch die Einstellungen nicht zurücksetzten, weil ich mit der Farbpalette usw. schon so viel eingestellt hab.


----------



## Legacyy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

msi afterburner, fraps, xfire oder so was am laufen? wenn dann mal schließen.
ach da die ganzen sachen sind in der d3d9.dll und den .fx Dateien gespeichert, die .ini dient nur zum einstellen der stärke^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Öhm, schlecht den MSI Afterburner zu schliessen, da ich sowohl Übertaktung , als auch eigenes Lüfterprofil nutze 

Aber vielleicht starte ich nochmal n Versuch, zum Anschaun. Bin zu neugierig. Nur heute Nacht wohl nicht mehr.

Danke für den Hinweis , dass es mit MSI Afterburner nicht geht. Da kann ich lange probieren 

P.s. : So langsam bin ich mit der Beleuchtung bei mir auch zufrieden. Nur manchmal isses mir dabei tagsüber zu dunkel und nacht zu hell ^^


----------



## Legacyy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Bei den Programmen ist es immer nur das ingame-Overlay, was Probleme macht. Aber es gibt ja noch andere Tools zum übertakten^^
Das mit der Helligkeit ist bei der ENB in der enbseries.ini unter [ENVIRONMENT] DirectLightningIntensityDay bzw. Night.


----------



## Adam West (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Geile Sache Legacyy, deine ZIP muss ich mal antesten, da ich ja SSD drinne hab für games und OS bin ich mal gespannt, wie gut es läuft


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei den Programmen ist es immer nur das ingame-Overlay, was Probleme macht. Aber es gibt ja noch andere Tools zum übertakten^^
> Das mit der Helligkeit ist bei der ENB in der enbseries.ini unter [ENVIRONMENT] DirectLightningIntensityDay bzw. Night.



Tag und Nachtwerte sind unterschieden ? Das wär genau was ich mir gewünscht hab. Hab schon zu meiner Frau gesagt ( sie zockt auch Skyrim, auf dem neuen PC den ich ihr geschenkt hab ) , dass die Tage irgendwie zu dunkel geworden sind, und die Nächte noch nicht dunkel genug und dass es am besten wäre unterschiedliche Werte für Tag/Nacht einstellen zu können. Besser als nur den Gesamtwert für Tag/Nacht zu verdunkeln.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen ENB, muss aber gleich wieder los zur Arbeit. Mal schaun, ob ich heute Abend dazu komme. Hört sich auf jeden Fall spannend an. 




*******************************************
*******************************************


*Edit* : War zu neugierig. Hab mal eben drüber geguckt. Anscheinend hat er aber wieder Standardini übernommen, denn sowohl Schatten , als auch Grasssichtweite, als auch Helligkeit waren ziemlich wie in der normalen Version. Leider auch mit "Schattenwelle" und wenig Schattensichtweite und auch die Grassichtweite nicht so toll. Anscheinend hat er aber ENB installiert, weil die Einblendung von ENB im Ladebildschirm kam und als "grafikkarte auch ENB" jetzt erkannt wird. Funktioniert alles so weit im Spiel, aber die Werte sind eigentlich alle nicht so, wie ich es mag. Selbst im Dungeon ist es jetzt heller, als mit meinem fGamma=1.5000 den ich zuletzt genutzt habe.

Ich knall nochmal meine SkyrimPrefs.ini hier rein. Vielleicht kann man dann mal vergleichen :



Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=1
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=8
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
fGamma=1.5000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1550.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=24
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
fGamma=1.5000
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=14000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=14000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0140
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=40000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=300000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=100
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=20
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=20
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=0
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bDo30VFog=1
bUseSunbeams=1



Aber vielleicht hab ich auch wieder nur irgendwas falsch installiert , oder so ... scheint ziemlich standardmässig auszusehen die enb. Dafür bräuchte man ja nicht so einen Aufwand zu betreiben  Glaub irgendwas stimmt da nicht.



Edit2 : 

Hab grad nochmal verglichen. Ich spiel lieber weiter meine ini. Ganz Nebenbei hab ich bei mir noch in der Konsole den befehl "*Set Timescale to 1*" ( Standard glaub ich 20 ) gesetzt, damit diese Flackerschatten nicht so oft nerven, wegen dem Sonnenstand und Schattenlauf während die Sonne ihre Postition ändert. Wenn man etwas schnelleren , aber nicht so flackerschattenmässigen Sonnelauf haben will kann man auch set timescale to 5 eingeben. Anzeigen lassen welchen Wert man aktuell hat , kann man mit dem befehl "Show Timescale". ( Alles für die Konsole , nicht PS3 oder so, ich mein die Konsole im PC Spiel ^^ ) .

Spule immer mit "T" vor, wenn ich mal Zeit rumkriegen will.


P.s.: Es kann natürlich auf jedem Monitor je nach Einstellungen anders aussehen. Hab meinen ziemlich hardcore getuned. Weiss nicht wie es auf einem Standardmonitor aussieht ( ohne total verstellte Werte  ) . Aber Testen is ja nicht allzu schwierig mit meinen Werten, denn ich hab nur die SkyrimPrefs.ini verändert. Sonst nix. Kompatibel mit allem. 


Edit3 : Wichtig falls jemand meine ini testen möchte : 

*sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920*

Die 3 Werte in der ini sind immer an den User-PC angepasst. *Also dort die eigene Monitorauflösung und die Grafikkarte aus der Standard ini übernehmen und eintragen*. Am Besten per copy/paste einfach die Werte aus der alten Standard ini kopieren und die in der neuen damit ersetzen. Nützt ja nix, wenn ihr ne andere Auflösung/Grafikkarte habt. Falls er am Anfang beim Starten schreibt, "Die Hardware wird neu erkannt" oder sowas in der Art bei der SkyrimPrefs.ini vorher auf Eigenschaften ( Rechtsklick ) gehen und den Schreibschutz aktivieren. Zum Löschen natürlich wieder deaktivieren 

Edit4 : Nochmal Kleinigkeiten getuned. Jetzt ist sie für mich perfekt die ini. So lass ich sie.


----------



## Legacyy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Also bei der ENB kannste fast alles unabhängig voneinander einstellen. Tag Nacht haben bei allen Sachen unterscheidliche Einstellungen. Selbst bei den Feuer und Lichtintensität Einstellungen.
ENB hab ich absichtlich mehr "Standard gemacht, weil die meisten Leute die Farben zu kräftig, etc fanden, kann da aber gerne auf Wünsche eingehen 
Heute abend gibts mehr, muss dann mal weiter arbeiten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Hm .... hatte mich schon gewundert, dass man so viele Möglichkeiten hat, aber alles ziemlich "standard" aussah.
Naja ... ich werd´ mal mit meinem Zeug weiterzocken. So wie ich´s jetzt hab, isses ganz gut. Vor allem kann ich auch den Afterburner parallel laufen lassen 

P.s. : Hoffe Dir geht´s gesundheitlich wieder besser !?!?


----------



## Legacyy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Das so Standart war ja nur ein Versuch.... hab jetzt mal die ENB von Confident drauf gemacht. mal gucken was ich daraus machen kann^^ (und meine 1.4er in ne Skyrim Kopie reingemacht. Mal schaun was mir dann schließlich besser gefällt )

Mir gehts schon wieder gut, war nur ne kurze Wochenend-Erkältung


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Mir gehts schon wieder gut, war nur ne kurze Wochenend-Erkältung


 

Das hört man gerne !


----------



## Unleashed (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo,

Sry, wenn ich mit so einer Frage nerve, aber meine Config zieht mir echt Sau Leistung und ich benötige irgendeine Modifikation die AA ersetzen kann.Ich hoffe es gibt eine Resourcen schonende Möglichkeit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

4fach AA und 8fach AF sollte normal nicht zu viel Performance ziehen. Sicher dass es nur am AA liegt ?


----------



## Adam West (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

@Unleashed: poste mal deine ini. das ist voraussetzung in dem thread hier^^


----------



## Unleashed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ja, mein Ini ist schon hart.Ich dachte das AA eventuell viel zieht und ich mehr Frames ergattern könnte.^^


```
Skyrim.ini

[General]
bDisableAllGore=0
uGridsToLoad=11
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=144
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=200.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=419430400
fSunShadowUpdateTime=-1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=-1.0000

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1
iPresentInterval=0
fDefaultWorldFOV=85
fDefault1stPersonFOV=85
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.500

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
iMinGrassSize=20
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1

[Interface]
fSafeZoneX=15
fSafeZoneY=15
fSafeZoneXWide=15
fSafeZoneYWide=15

[MapMenu]
uLockedObjectMapLOD=8
uLockedTerrainLOD=8
fMapWorldMaxHeight=150000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=1500.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=0.0800

[Controls]
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0200
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0
```


```
SkyrimPrefs.ini

[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
fDefaultWorldFOV=85
fDefault1stPersonFOV=85
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=0
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
bFXAAEnabled=1
iShadowMapResolution=8192
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=10
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=8000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=0
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=3.0550
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0440
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=950
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=1.0000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
```


In der Wildnis habe ich meisten um die 30 Fps und kann gut damit leben, leider komme ich in Höhlen an bestimmten stellen, auf einmal auf die 18 Fps und nach paar sekunden wieder auf über 60.


----------



## Legacyy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ugrid11 zieht da am meisten Leistung,der Rest kaum bis gar net.

skyrim.ini vorschläge (erst mal auf 9 runterstellen, aber problematisch wegen den savegames): 

iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=*4096*
.. eigentlich das einzige hier was nicht so gut ist.

skyrimprefs.ini


Spoiler



iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=*4096*
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=*4096*
iWaterMultiSamples=*4*
bFloatPointRenderTarget=*1*
bFXAAEnabled=*0*
iShadowMapResolution=*4096*
iPresentInterval=*0*
bTransparencyMultisampling=*1*
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=*50*


Ansonsten sind alle Sichtweiten relativ gering, die müssten allesamt mal erhöht werden.


----------



## Adam West (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Kann mich nur anschließen. Ugridstoload auf 11 ist brachial...


----------



## Unleashed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ok, ich werde mich gleich dransetzen.

Ugrid 9 kommt mir aber wohl gerufen, dann kann ich mein altes save weiterführen.Ich glaube bei 9 stürzt es nicht ab, aber leider bei 11.

Könntet ihr mir die Ini einträge für die Sichtweite nennen und mir Werte nennen die gut sind.Nutze nicht gerne den Launcher zum Graka ändern.^^Aber wenns net anders geht,dann mit diesen.


----------



## Legacyy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Sichweite weiß ich net auswendig, benutz da immer von SKYRIM | Do Not Argue die "Ultra Ex" Werte. Und per Launcher wird eigenlich nie was geändert^^
http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/


----------



## Adam West (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

@Unleashed: Was hast du so für Hardware drin?


----------



## Unleashed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo,ich werde mir einfach dort meine Config basteln, oben deine Angaben übernehmen und falls diese nicht stimmen ändern.Sagt mir dann, was man ändern kann oder was niedriger kann, da es unnötig ist.


@Adam West

Intel i5-2500k
8GB 1333mhz
580 Phantom 3GB
SSD, aber spiel ist auf HDD.

Möchtes noch was wissen´?


EDIT

So habe eine erstellt, wenn ihr möchtet, könnt ihr euch die ansehen, aber ich denke da wird mein Game ja noch schlimmer


```
Skyrim.ini

[General]
uGridsToLoad=9
sLanguage=GERMAN
iNumHWThreads=4

uExterior Cell Buffer=108
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=200.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=419430400
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=1
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=7168
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.0000
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=0
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=1
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTestHDR=0
bDo30VFog=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
fMipBias=-0.7500
bSimpleLighting=0
fDecalLifetime=52.5000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
bGrassPointLighting=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=1

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1
iMaxMemoryPageSize=8192
iMinMemoryPageSize=8192
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
[Interface]
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=255,255,255
[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=1
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
[Controls]
bMouseAcceleration=0
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=4
[SaveGame]
bAllowProfileTransfer=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=1
[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bForceAllDecals=1
[Imagespace]
bDoRadialBlur=1
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=10485760
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=10485760
uGeometryMemory=5242880
```


```
SkyrimPrefs.ini

[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=108
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=1

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=7168
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=7168
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=17500000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=17499998.2500
fSpecularLODStartFade=3500.0000
fLightLODStartFade=6125.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=17499998.2500
iShadowMapResolution=7168
fShadowBiasScale=0.16
iShadowMaskQuarter=0
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5.25
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=175
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=54
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
iMultiSample=8
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=0
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=5250.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=0
fDecalLOD2=1750.0000
fDecalLOD1=875.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=350.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=7
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=8050.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=6300.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.1000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=3584.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=4977.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iShadowSplitCount=2

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=12250.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=12250.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=700.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultItems=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1750
uMaxSkinDecals=175
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=105
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=125000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=437500.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=122500.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=61250.000
fSplitDistanceMult=2.6250
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=2048
iWaterReflectWidth=2048
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=0
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.800
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1313
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=
uID7=
fVal6=
uID6=
fVal5=
uID5=
fVal4=
uID4=
fVal3=
uID3=
fVal2=
uID2=
fVal1=
uID1=
fVal0=
uID0=
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=15750.0000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=70
```


----------



## flashempire (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

ultrahoch:


```
[Display]
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=3000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=6500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.6000
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=4
fShadowDistance=2800.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMultiSample=8
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=1
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=2800.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=4
fDecalLOD2=5500.0000
fDecalLOD1=4000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=600.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=6844.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=1
bMainZPrepass=0
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=9999999.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=9999999.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=9999999.0000
iShadowSplitCount=2
iActorShadowCountInt=6
iActorShadowCountExt=6
iSize H=1440
iSize W=2560
sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series"
iAdapter=0
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Grass]
fGrassStartFadeDistance=18000.0000
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=24000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=500.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=0
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0220
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0200
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1000
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[General]
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=4
```


----------



## Unleashed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

So, ich habe noch ein wenig im Internet geschaut und von vorherigen Post,Einträge die bei mir niedriger waren geändert.
So lauten zurzeit meine Inis.



```
Skyrim.ini

[General]
uGridsToLoad=9
sLanguage=GERMAN
iNumHWThreads=4

uExterior Cell Buffer=108
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=200.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=419430400
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=1
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=7168
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.0000
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=0
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=1
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTestHDR=0
bDo30VFog=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
fMipBias=-0.7500
bSimpleLighting=0
fDecalLifetime=52.5000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
bGrassPointLighting=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=1

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1
iMaxMemoryPageSize=8192
iMinMemoryPageSize=8192
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
[Interface]
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=255,255,255
[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=1
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
[Controls]
bMouseAcceleration=0
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=4
[SaveGame]
bAllowProfileTransfer=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=1
[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bForceAllDecals=1
[Imagespace]
bDoRadialBlur=1
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=10485760
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=10485760
uGeometryMemory=5242880
```



```
SkyrimPrefs.ini

[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=108
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=1

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=7168
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=7168
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=17500000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=17499998.2500
fSpecularLODStartFade=3500.0000
fLightLODStartFade=6500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=17499998.2500
iShadowMapResolution=7168
fShadowBiasScale=0.6000
iShadowMaskQuarter=0
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5.25
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=175
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=54
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
iMultiSample=8
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=0
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=5250.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=0
fDecalLOD2=1750.0000
fDecalLOD1=875.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=350.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=7
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=8050.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=6300.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.1000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=6844.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=1
bMainZPrepass=0
iShadowSplitCount=2
iActorShadowCountInt=6
iActorShadowCountExt=6

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=18000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=24000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=700.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1750
uMaxSkinDecals=175
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=105
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=125000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=437500.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=122500.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=61250.000
fSplitDistanceMult=2.6250
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=2048
iWaterReflectWidth=2048
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=0
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.3000
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1313
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=
uID7=
fVal6=
uID6=
fVal5=
uID5=
fVal4=
uID4=
fVal3=
uID3=
fVal2=
uID2=
fVal1=
uID1=
fVal0=
uID0=
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=15750.0000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=70
```


Wie schaut sie aus?


----------



## Adam West (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: ENB mod + ini tweak folgt bald: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Sieht gut aus. Du kannst 
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=70 auf mind. 100 anheben. Sorgt für keinen Leistungsmalus aber rendert mehr bäume.
Ich habe es auf 140 mittlerweile. Damit kannst du experimentieren.

Ich finde es einfach realistischer, wenn die Berge voll mit Bäumen sind!

Ansonsten 

@flashempire: 

uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=4 

kann hoch.

Dieses WE versuch ich mal von mir zu posten. Mal schauen...

*@all*: Bitte postet ab hier alle eure INIs in einem Spoiler. Ich möchte, mit eurer Zustimmtung, den Startpost bearbeiten, um eure Leistungen hier direkt am Anfang zu zeigen! Bin sehr begeistert und alle anderen sollen es direkt im Eröffnungsthread sehen.

ps: ja, ich bin zu faul 45 Seiten zu durchsuchen, um eure Settings zu finden!  
Eigene Kommentare und Empfehlungen nehme ich gern mit auf im Startpost! 

Bitte weißt auf eure Graka/CPU hin und ob ihr SSDs verwendet (Ladezeiten, Nachladeruckler)

Vielen Dank!

MfG


----------



## Unleashed (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: !INIs Reloaded - Userupdates im Startpost folgen!: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Gut Danke.

CPU:Intel I5-2500k
GPU:GTX 580 Phantom 3GB

Wegen SSD.

Hast du das auf der SSD?Ich habe auch eine SSD, aber steam und skyrim auf einer HDD


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: !INIs Reloaded - Userupdates im Startpost folgen!: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ja Adam, dann fang ich doch mal an.
Will´s kurz und knackig halten. Zu den Infos : Bin wieder sehr back to the roots gegangen. So einfach wie möglich, nutze keine Mods mehr , aber dafür Schattenweitsicht ( 14000 ) , Grassweitsicht ( 14000 ) , Terrain/Bäume ( 300000 ) und hier und da noch ne kleine aber feine Änderung. Bei mir tritt die "Schattenwelle" nur unmerklich gering auf, habe aber sehr gute Weitsicht bei den Schatten ( auch Schatten in weiterer Entfernung ). Insgesamt alles etwas dunkler , als das Standard-Skyrim. Da die Schatten bei höherer Weitsicht pixeliger werden, habe ich sie sehr weich gezeichnet ( Blur ). 

- Grafikkarte : GTX 560 Ti 448 Core @ ca GTX580.
- CPU : X4 955 BE @ 4x4 GHz
- Festplatte : keine SSD aber moderne HDD , keinerlei Nachladeruckler, sehr schnelle Ladezeiten , konkret : Vermisse für Skyrim keine SSD.

Habe nur die SkyrimPrefs.ini geändert und nicht die Skyrim.ini :



Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=1
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=8
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
fGamma=1.5000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1550.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=29
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=14000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=14000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0140
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=40000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=300000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=250
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=50
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=0
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1



Ziel war es nicht zu viel zu ändern, die Änderungen einfach zu halten und ein schöneres, etwas dunkleres Skyrim hinzubekommen, ohne die Farben zu extrem werden zu lassen. In dunklen Dungeons braucht man bei mir auch durchaus mal Licht. ^^


P.s.: @ Adam : Ist ´n super Thread geworden. Respekt. 

Edit: Noch der Hinweis dass die Ini auf den jeweiligen user angepasst werden muss. Konkret diese Werte : _sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"_ ( da muss die Angabe aus der eigenen Original-ini rein ) und die Monitorauflösung natürlich : _iSize H=1080 iSize W=1920_ ( hier z.B. Full HD ) .
Und : Falls er am Anfang die Grafikkarte neu erkennen will und somit die Werte wieder mit Standardwerten überschreibt , einfach vorher auf die geänderte Ini rechtsklicken, Eigenschaften , Schreibschutz Häkchen rein, ok klicken , fertig. Zum Löschen Schreibschutzhäkchen wieder entfernen.
Edit2: Die mausempfindlichkeit muss man natürlich auf seine Maus je nach Wunsch einstellen. Meine hat Standard 1600dpi.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: !INIs Reloaded - Userupdates im Startpost folgen!: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Meine Skyrimprefs.ini:


Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=72
uInterior Cell Buffer=6
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="ENB"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=15000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=14999998.5000
fSpecularLODStartFade=3000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=5250.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=14999998.5000
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.16
iShadowMaskQuarter=6
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5.25
fShadowDistance=10000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=150
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=38
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1200
iMultiSample=4
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=0
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=3
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=750.000
fShadowLODStartFade=350.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=7
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=6900.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=5400.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.1000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=3072.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=4266.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iShadowSplitCount=2

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=12250.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=12250.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=700.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0

[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=0
bDoDepthOfField=1

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultItems=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=26.2500
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=125000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=437500.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=122500.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=61250.000
fSplitDistanceMult=2.6250
bShowLODInEditor=0

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1

[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=
uID7=
fVal6=
uID6=
fVal5=
uID5=
fVal4=
uID4=
fVal3=
uID3=
fVal2=
uID2=
fVal1=
uID1=
fVal0=
uID0=

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=15750.0000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=70


Und meine Skyrim.ini


Spoiler



[General]
uGridsToLoad=7
sLanguage=GERMAN
iNumHWThreads=8

uExterior Cell Buffer=72
uInterior Cell Buffer=6
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=1
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.0000
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=0
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=1
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTestHDR=0
bDo30VFog=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
fMipBias=-0.7500
bSimpleLighting=0
fDecalLifetime=30.0000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
bGrassPointLighting=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=1

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxMemoryPageSize=8192
iMinMemoryPageSize=4096

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1

[Interface]
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=255,255,255

[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1

[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=0
bDisplayCloudLOD=1

[Controls]
bMouseAcceleration=0

[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=8

[SaveGame]
bAllowProfileTransfer=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=1

[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1

[BackgroundLoad]
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1

[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bForceAllDecals=1

[Imagespace]
bDoRadialBlur=0

[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=371195904
uWaterMemoryInterior=20971520
uTextureMemoryInterior=20971520
uGeometryMemoryInterior=20971520
uWaterMemory=10485760
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=10485760



Läuft ganz gut mit 50fps (ohne enb noch mindestend 10 mehr). sD3DDevice ist bei mir halt "enb" ^^

GTX580 @ stock und 2600k @ 4GHz, 8GB RAM, Win 7 64-bit
Ist zwar nur auf meiner HDD installiert, hab aber keine Ruckler drin


----------



## Adam West (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Update ist erfolgt, der alte Thread ist ausgeblendet, das wird langsam zu viel im Main post 
*Jungs: Danke an euch!!*

MfG  

ps: Ich hoffe, ich habe niemand vergessen. Seid nicht gleich böse, sonder weiß einfach drauf hin und postet eure INIs in spoilern. Danke Mädels und Jungs!


----------



## Legacyy (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Sieht wieder ordentlich aus auf der 1. Seite 

Kannst ja noch mal ein paar ENB's verlinken, die recht gut aussehen:Confident ENB Collection at Skyrim Nexus (5 verschiedene Presents dabei) und Cinematic Lighting ENB - CLENB - by HD6.


----------



## Adam West (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Gerne doch!

edit: Hab mitbekommen, das exorbitante Schattenwerte meine Leistung geschmälert haben. Hab 2-3 Werte und 50 % reduziert, Game sieht genauso aus und hab doppelt soviel fps.. wie geil


----------



## Legacyy (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Was denn für Schattenwerte? Hab die alle auf 4096, so wie es auch sein sollte^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Vielleicht meint er die Entfernung der Schatten ?

Man muss natürlich auch immer an seine jeweilige hardware anpassen. Nutzt ja nix, wenn man hammer Optik hat, aber Ruckelorgie bei 20 fps.


----------



## Adam West (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ich denk es war die Entfernung, Ein- und Ausblendung der Schatten! Die Werte weiß ich nicht mehr, jetzt läufts aber super


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Adam West schrieb:


> ... ... jetzt läufts aber super



Das ist doch die Hauptsache.

Ich sag immer : Hauptsache FUN !


----------



## Adam West (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Erstaunlich wie sehr meine cpu, selbst nach dem 1.4, limitiert. Schade das Skyrim so multithreadlos programmiert wurde...


----------



## Legacyy (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Bei meiner CPU gehts (jetzt wo se mit 4GHz läuft^^). Aber ich hoffe es gibt wieder ein neues Skyboost, das kann ja net alles gewesen sein


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*



Adam West schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie sehr meine cpu, selbst nach dem 1.4, limitiert. Schade das Skyrim so multithreadlos programmiert wurde...


 

Was hast Du denn alles laufen und installiert an Mods ? Ich hab ja nur noch meine eigene Ini. Damit flutscht es, wie ein heisses Messer durch Butter. Bin wieder back to the roots gegangen. Am Anfang hatte ich noch 12 Mods drauf und hier und dafür einen Mod. Selbst den Inventarmod hab ich wieder runtergeschmissen. Sky UI war das. Hab jetzt fast wieder ein Standard Skyrim, halt nur mit eigener Skyrimprefs.ini.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Ich hab einzig den ENB graphics mod druff und INI tweaks. Mehr nicht. Ich mein es läuft jetzt mit ca. 30-45 FPS aber wenn ich mir so benches mit anderen CPU anschaue...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Also ohne ENB , aber mit dem neuen High Res Texturen Pack hab ich immer zwischen 40 und max. 50 begrenzte FPS ( FPS-Limiter auf 50 fps ) . Richtige FPS Einbrüche hab ich gar nicht mehr. Also die gehen nie merklich runter.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Hm also hast du nur highres texturen und kein INI tweaks mehr?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

Da ich n blöden Fehler im Spiel hatte, musste ich alles neu installieren. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen meine Ini wieder draufzupacken. Das kommt aber noch.

leider hab ich den Fehler immernoch. Bei mir fliegen pfeile manchmal verzögert los. Aber teilweise sehr verzögert. Ich schiesse auf eine Zielscheibe ... ... nix passiert .... ich denk : Hab ich getroffen und den Pfeil nur nicht gesehen ? und lauf zur Zielscheibe , stehe daneben und schaue .... kein pfeil da . Hm ...... denk , brutzel .... ZACK ... auf einmal schlägt der Pfeil ein ! Megaverzögert ... 

Glaub das hab ich aber erst seit dem 1.4er Patch.

So gesehen hab ich grad nur das neue High Res pack drauf. Aber vorher mit der geänderten Ini lief´s bei mir auch superflüssig. So gesehen kommt die auch wieder drauf.

Muss nur gleich zum Spätdienst ... wird heute Abend erledigt.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mega Update - Userupdates im Startpost: Skyrim Tweak Sammelsurium - User Tipps und Tricks*

omg, was ist das denn  für ein Mist 

Ich hab ein ganz hässliches Prob, ich sehe Wasser durch Wände und Boden, d.h. ich kann Flüsse hinter Bergen sehen und tief in Höhlen drin. Wtf 

Ich werds mal neu installn, ohne INI tweaks, nur ENB und HD Textures, mal gucken wies dann aussieht.

Na dann hf  ich hab 16 Uhr schluss, da teste ich mal und poste auch ein paar HD screens!

rohes schaffen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2012)

Hm .... also ich war grad nochmal drin und hab mir auf die Schnelle mal diese ini zusammengedängelt. Die ist nicht ganz so dunkel wie meine letzte. 


Chris´s INI v1.0 :


Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=1
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=8
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
fGamma=1.3200
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=14
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=12000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=14000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0120
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=0.8000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.9500
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=0.9500
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=40000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=300000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=250
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=50
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1




Ist nur die SkyrimPrefs.ini .

Mittlerweile fetz´ ich nur noch so durch die Zeilen. Lustig, wenn man weiss , was die ganzen Sachen ändern. Ich hab jetzt immer meine Hauptänderungen die ich mache und den Rest lass ich recht standard. Das frisst nicht so viel Performance, sieht aber trotzdem noch um einiges besser aus, als ohne Änderungen. Weniger ist oft mehr ^^ 

Richtig ausführlich kann ich´s aber erst heute Abend nach dem Spätdienst testen. Auf dem ersten Blick sah die ini aber schonmal wieder gut aus 
Vor allem zusammen mit dem HD Pack.

Nochmal n kleiner Eindruck für Schatten/Helligkeit usw. der ini :



Chris´s INI v1.0 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

So update is drin. Ist soviel Content im Thread, das der hier ewig braucht um Veränderungen zu speichern, in den Spoilern is soviel drin...


----------



## Unleashed (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe meine Config noch ein wenig bearbeitet da auf einmal warum auch immer die Schatten nicht korrekt geladen werden.Ist zwar gefixt musste aber Sachen löschen/ändern.

Skyrim.ini


Spoiler



[General]
uGridsToLoad=9
sLanguage=ENGLISH
iNumHWThreads=4

uExterior Cell Buffer=108
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=200.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=419430400
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=1
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=7168
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
fSunUpdateThreshold=2.0
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=0
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=1
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTestHDR=0
bDo30VFog=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
bUseSunbeams=1
fMipBias=-0.7500
bSimpleLighting=0
fDecalLifetime=52.5000
iPresentInterval=0

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
bGrassPointLighting=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=1

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1
iMaxMemoryPageSize=8192
iMinMemoryPageSize=8192
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
[Interface]
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=255,255,255
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=255,255,255
[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=1
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
[Controls]
bMouseAcceleration=0
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=4
[SaveGame]
bAllowProfileTransfer=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=1
[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bForceAllDecals=1
[Imagespace]
bDoRadialBlur=1
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=10485760
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=10485760
uGeometryMemory=5242880




SkyrimPrefs.ini


Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH

uExterior Cell Buffer=108
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=1

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=7168
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=7168
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=17500000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=17499998.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=3500.0000
fLightLODStartFade=6500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=17499998.0000
iShadowMapResolution=7168
fShadowBiasScale=0.16
iShadowMaskQuarter=0
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=175
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=54
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
iMultiSample=8
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=0
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=5250.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=0
fDecalLOD2=1750.0000
fDecalLOD1=875.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=350.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=7
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=8050.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=6300.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.1000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=6844.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=1
bMainZPrepass=0
iShadowSplitCount=2
iActorShadowCountInt=6
iActorShadowCountExt=6

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=24000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=24000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=700.0000

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=150.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1750
uMaxSkinDecals=175
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=105
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=125000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=437500.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=122500.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=61250.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=2.6250
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=2048
iWaterReflectWidth=2048
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=0
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0460
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1313
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=15750.0000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=140


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> So update is drin. Ist soviel Content im Thread, das der hier ewig braucht um Veränderungen zu speichern, in den Spoilern is soviel drin...



Danke Dir. Hoffe Du kommst auch mal ganz gemütlich zum Zocken, so dass es auch anständig läuft bei Dir. Ich würd´ lieber etwas weniger reinpacken und dafür flüssiger spielen.


----------



## Adam West (9. Februar 2012)

@Unleashed: Dein Update ist drin!
@chris: aaaach klar, hab genug Zeit, man glaubt es kaum, aber für das INI tweaken brauch ich garnicht so lange


----------



## hellibelli (11. Februar 2012)

Kurze frage,

habe die ini einstellungen von euch genommen. Das 1. was mir daran aufgefallen ist, das keine mods mehr geladen werden. Solltet ihr vielleicht erwähnen welchen eintrag man dazu ändern muss damit die mods wieder geladen werden. 2. ich muss immer erst das game starten und ins spiel gehen um dann umständlich meinen x-box controller zu aktivieren. Klar ich könnte den schreibschutz rausnehmen damit es gespeichert wird, nur überschreibt er dann auch  eure recht gut gemacht .ini datein wieder. Was muss ich in der ini eingeben bzw. welchen wert ändern, damit er meinen controller direkt als steuerungsgerät auswählt?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2012)

hellibelli schrieb:


> Kurze frage,
> 
> habe die ini einstellungen von euch genommen. Das 1. was mir daran aufgefallen ist, das keine mods mehr geladen werden. Solltet ihr vielleicht erwähnen welchen eintrag man dazu ändern muss damit die mods wieder geladen werden. 2. ich muss immer erst das game starten und ins spiel gehen um dann umständlich meinen x-box controller zu aktivieren. Klar ich könnte den schreibschutz rausnehmen damit es gespeichert wird, nur überschreibt er dann auch  eure recht gut gemacht .ini datein wieder. Was muss ich in der ini eingeben bzw. welchen wert ändern, damit er meinen controller direkt als steuerungsgerät auswählt?


 

Ich schätze _bGamepadEnable=0_

Da muss dann wahrscheinlich ne 1 am schluss stehen. Einfach ändern und speichern.

Evtl. bGamePadRumble=0 da auch ne 1 , wenn man gerumpel haben möchte. Kenn mich da nicht so aus. Hab kein gamepad  Aber hauptsache es macht Dir Spass.

P.s.: Mit den Mods weiss ich nicht. Hab nur noch den neuen textur Mod drauf und meine ini , sonst nix.


----------



## hellibelli (11. Februar 2012)

Ok hat bestens funktioniert. Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Habe die ini von legacy genommen. Naja wenn mann lange genug im Internet sucht findet man auch schnell den Befehl um die Mods wieder zu aktivieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2012)

Dann ist ja alles schön.


----------



## Legacyy (11. Februar 2012)

@hellibelli
schön, dass du meine ini genommen hast 
Hast du auch sD3DDevice="ENB" auf sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 580" in der SkyrimPrefs.ini geändert? Das müsste noch geändert werden, da ich ne ENB benutze


----------



## hellibelli (13. Februar 2012)

Hi Leagacyy, nein habe ich nicht geändert, da ich ja auch ENB nutze ! Zwar nicht mehr deine, sorry, aber die von confiden oder so ähnlich gefällt mir auch noch ein ticken besser.


----------



## Legacyy (13. Februar 2012)

Ach so, dann ist es ja perfekt^^
Dann haste bestimmt dieConfident ENB Collection , die find ich auch richtig super (vor allem das Natural setting)


----------



## hellibelli (13. Februar 2012)

Ja genau die habe und auch Natural. Wie kann ich eigentlich den Kompass wieder aktivieren. Ist das von deiner .ini das der nicht mehr angezeigt wird?


----------



## hellibelli (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein Problem mit den Schatten. Wo und welche werte muss ich ändern, damit ich auf den Gesichtern einen besseren und weichere Schatten bekomme. Bei mir ist es noch sehr eckig und flimmernd. Wäre genial wenn man mir da weiterhelfen könnte.

Leider weiss ich nicht wie ich hier meine zwei .ini Dateien zur Verfügung stellen kann. Zu erwähnen ist vielleicht noch das ich ENB nutze. 

Danke


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo Hellibelli ,

ich hatte auch so flackernde Schatten auf dem Gesicht von meinem Char, die ziemlich "blockartig" aussahen. Die haben echt genervt. 

Das hatte ich aber nach Neuinstallation und mit der originalen SkyrimPrefs.ini.

Ich hab ja diverse Mods draufgepackt, wie realistic lighting usw. und hab jetzt wieder meine geänderte ini drauf. Damit sind die Blockflackerschatten auf dem Gesicht verschwunden. Gerade im offenen Bereich meines Stahlhelm´s haben die genervt. Jetzt sind sie weg.




Ich stell mal meine neueste ini hier rein, die ich aktuell zum spielen benutze.


Chris´s ini v. 1.2 :



Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=1
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=8
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=26
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=12000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=14000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=4
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0120
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.6000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8500
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=40000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=300000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=250
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=50
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1



Das ist nur die Skyrim*Prefs*.ini !!! Die andere bleibt original.

Die Beleuchtung habe ich jetzt vom "_realistic lighting_" Mod aus dem Steam Workshop. Die ist klasse , wie ich finde.





*P.s.: Hab gerade noch gelesen , dass Du ENB nutzt. Weiß nicht ob das kompatibel ist, weil das ENB ziemlich viel verändert. Testen auf eigene Gefahr. Evtl. hat es mit ENB zusammen keine , oder sogar schlechte Auswirkung !!!*

Hab Skyrim Original gelassen, mit diversen Mods aus dem Steam Workshop und dann meine Skyrimprefs.ini.

Das ist sehr einfach und hat für mich das beste Ergebnis.


Edit: @ Adam : Vielleicht kannst Du im Startpost noch meine aktuelle ini "einpflegen".  Danke.

Edit : Noch n paar Screenies , wie´s mit den Gesichtsschatten , Schattenweitsicht , Lichteffekte inkl. Realistic Lighting usw. aussieht :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Der nächste Morgen.  So .... was ich noch vergessen hatte, aber natürlich Standard ist :

Der Hinweis dass die Ini auf den jeweiligen user angepasst werden muss. Konkret diese Werte : _sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"_ ( da muss die Angabe aus der eigenen Original-ini rein ) und die Monitorauflösung natürlich : _iSize H=1080 iSize W=1920_ ( hier z.B. Full HD ) .
Und : Falls er am Anfang die Grafikkarte neu erkennen will und somit die  Werte wieder mit Standardwerten überschreibt , einfach vorher auf die  geänderte Ini rechtsklicken, Eigenschaften , Schreibschutz Häkchen rein,  ok klicken , fertig. Zum Löschen Schreibschutzhäkchen wieder entfernen.
Edit2: Die Mausempfindlichkeit muss man natürlich auf seine Maus je nach Wunsch einstellen. Meine hat Standard 1600dpi.


----------



## hellibelli (18. Februar 2012)

Na super, endlich jemand der hier noch antwortet. Wo seid ihr denn alle auf einmal hin. Ich werde heute mal versuchen deine Einstellungen zu übernehmen. Werde es dann berichten ob es mir weitergeholfen hat.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Februar 2012)

Hoffe es hilft.  *Daumendrück* 
Ich bin meine "Gesichtsflackerschatten" jedenfalls mit meiner ini los geworden.

P.s.: Nimm´ auch gleich "Realistic Lighting" aus dem Steam Workshop dazu. Der ist klasse.


----------



## hellibelli (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe es leider nicht hinbekommen liegt wohl am enb. realistic lightning mod kann ich mit enb auch ehr vergessen. Aber werde es mal antesten. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Februar 2012)

Schade. Ich hab ja fast alles original mittlerweile, aber dafür folgende Mods :

- Breezehome Renovation
- Craftable Bound Weaons
- Deeper Snow ( more Snow )
- Detailed Cities
- Dragon Bone Weapon Pack 01
- EDWS Enhanced Dynamic Wheater
- Ghostlier Ghostlbade
- Isilmeriel´s LOTR Weapons
- Light Ingredients
- Lord Armor
- Better Horses 
- Matys Knights Armor
- More Rain
- More Village Animals
- Essential Followers with no default inventory
- Open Face Guard Helmets
- Realistic Lighting
- Rich Merchants
- Riften jail bugfix
- Non-Hostile Friendly Fire
- New House Decorations
- Tuska Tailoring
- Wieldable Lantern
- Zab´s Witch Hat

 UND 

*meine eigene Ini.* ( s.o. v1.2 ) 

Ganz nebenbei : Hab keinerlei High Res Texturen mehr drauf, weil´s ohne diese einfach alles irgendwie flüssiger läuft.

Trotz allem sieht Skyrim mit den ganzen Veränderungen, die ich aufgeführt habe nicht nur 100 mal schöner aus, sondern läuft auch noch 100 mal praktischer , was z.B. Pferde angeht, oder dass man aus Versehen Verbündete , oder pets trifft, die dann sterben/aggro werden. Das alles passiert bei mir nicht mehr. 

Es ist jetzt hammer genial geworden, alles.

Macht mega Spass.


----------



## hellibelli (18. Februar 2012)

Jap Mods habe ich auch massenweise drauf. Müssten ca. 55 stück sein. Die machen Skyrim nicht nur schöner sondern auch spielenswerter. Wirklich mal ein großes Lob an die Modder! Ohne diese wäre das Game nicht wirklich so genial wie es durch die Mods erst wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Februar 2012)

*zustimm*


----------



## subsist (14. März 2012)

Sagt mal seit HD ist das Game derbe dunkel. In der NAcht oder in Höhlen sieht man sogut wie garnichts im Gegensatz zur ersten Version.

Ist das so oder nur bei mir? THX


----------



## Adam West (19. März 2012)

Hach, endlich mal wieder hier^^ 

ja das mit der Dunkelheit ist so ne Sache, wie es scheint, wurde eine Art Irisanpassung integriert, nach einer Zeit wird es leicht heller. Du hast allerdings recht. Es ist zu dunkel. Ich musste den Standard Gamma Wert schon hochsetzen!


----------



## Unleashed (11. Mai 2012)

Der Thread ist ja auch schon lange nicht mehr genutzt worden.Jemand irgendetwas neues herausgefunden?


----------



## jumpel (27. Februar 2013)

Hi,
dachte schon den Thread gibts nicht mehr, hatte ihn fast nichtmehr gefunden.
Ich hab ne Frage wegen der "uGridsToLoad=x"-Sache.
Standard ist ja der Wert 5 eingestellt. Ich würde gerne mal 7 testen.

Die Beipiel .ini's auf der Startseite hier scheinen ja alle zu funktionieren, ich bin aber auf ne Seite gestoßen, auf der noch andere Werte die anscheinend wichtig sind, erklärt werden.
Link:
Die Skyrim.ini /SkyrimPrefs.ini Einträge inkl. Beschreibung

Neben "uGridsToLoad" wird noch "uExteriorCellBuffer" und "iPreloadSizeLimit" angesprochen.
Es steht aber nirgends wo die letzten beiden Werte eingeschrieben werden müssen.
Einfach nach "uGridsToLoad"?
Kann mir das jemand sagen?


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2013)

uGridsToLoad=X
uExteriorCellBuffer=(X+1)^2
iPreloadSizeLimit=(X*1024)^2

Für uGridsToLoad=7

uExteriorCellBuffer=64
iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224


----------



## jumpel (28. Februar 2013)

und genau das wollte ich wissen.
Wie füge ich das wo ein?
Hab mich vielleicht ein wenig doof ausgedrückt.
Also die Skyrim.ini geht bei mir so los:

[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN


[Display]
...
..
.

Füge ich es so ein:

[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN
uGridsToLoad=7
 uExteriorCellBuffer=64
iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224 						

[Display]
...
..
.
?

Was mache ich mit der SkyrimPrefs.ini?
So lassen wie sie ist oder auch am Ende des "General"-Bereiches 
uGridsToLoad=7
 uExteriorCellBuffer=64
iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224 						
einfügen?


----------



## cflies (28. Februar 2013)

Nur in der ini einfügen, prefs.ini so lassen.
Es gibt div. Anleitungen im Netz, u.a. auf Pcgh und Nvidia.
Es ist aber so einiges zu berücksichtigen, so sind z.B.alte Spielstände nicht mehr spielbar.
Für eine bessere Weitsicht ist es aber auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## jumpel (28. Februar 2013)

cflies schrieb:


> Nur in der ini einfügen, prefs.ini so lassen.
> Es gibt div. Anleitungen im Netz, u.a. auf Pcgh und Nvidia.
> ...


 
Jo ich weis, aber scheinbar bin ich zu dumm sie zu verstehen. Oder zu vorsichtig. Will mir halt nichts kaputt schiessen.


----------



## Unleashed (1. März 2013)

Unter [Generel] nur bei der Skyrim.ini


----------



## jumpel (2. März 2013)

Jo, danke dir ich probiers demnächst aus.


----------

